# Guerra Ucraina: Putin passa alle maniere forti. Città assediate.



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

In attesa di un secondo negoziato tra Ucraina e Russia, che ancora non ha date, Putin risponde con le maniere forti e le bombe facendo ben capire le sue intenzioni.

Un convoglio di militare lungo 60 Km è alle porte di Kiev.
Khirkiv pesantemente bombardata, esplosioni con diverse vittime civili. Fonti riferiscono che sono state usate anche armi a grappolo.
Bomba su un palazzo regionale di Khirkiv.
Altre città al momento sono assediate e prossime a capitolare, come Kherson e Mariupol.
Sguinzagliato anche il disumano e sadico plotone di Kadyrov.

Nella serata di ieri Putin ha minacciato la UE di rappresaglie per il supporto di forniture militari.
*L'Ungheria non consentirà al transito delle armi europee: "A rischio la sicurezza degli ungheresi, dobbiamo restare fuori da questo conflitto."

Dopo il fallimentare e umiliante "accordo" di ieri tra Macron e Putin, la Francia ammette: "Abbiamo segnali che Putin attaccherà i civili. Il conflitto può estendersi oltre l'Ucraina."

Repubblica: "I generali russi ad un bivio. Pressano insitentemente Putin per avere mano libera, per un massacro che non verrà mai dimenticato nella storia, oppure accettare ingenti perdite di soldati.
Prendere Kharkiv è imperativo assoluto, più ancora di Kiev. E' la chiave per il Dunbass.
Ieri sono state sganciate bombe disinnescate su giardini di case, approssimative e senza target. Un monito: o resa o le prossime saranno innescate.
I militanti ceceni sono trattenuti a fatica. Khadyrov chiede a Putin una reazione sanguionsa sul popolo ucraino che "non merita rispetto, loro non ne hanno verso di noi".
L'Ucraina ha messo in campo veterani anti jihadisti per le nuove minacce che incombono."*


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (1 Marzo 2022)

Domanda/sondaggio: secondo voi che probabilità ci sono che la Cina entri nel conflitto ? O meglio, sfrutti il prolungarsi della situazione per mirare Taiwan?

E quali vantaggi avrebbe restandone fuori da completa neutrale? Insomma, la domanda da 100 milioni di rubli, quali sono le vostre sensazioni riguardo la Cina?


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In attesa di un secondo negoziato tra Ucraina e Russia, che ancora non ha date, Putin risponde con le maniere forti e le bombe facendo ben capire le sue intenzioni.
> 
> Un convoglio di militare lungo 60 Km è alle porte di Kiev.
> Khirkiv pesantemente bombardata, esplosioni con diverse vittime civili. Fonti riferiscono che sono state usate anche armi a grappolo.
> ...


Macron è stato davvero preso in giro... che figuraccia


----------



## Simo98 (1 Marzo 2022)

Non capisco cosa ci guadagni la Russia a distruggere l'Ucraina. Con le maniere "buone" non ci sono riusciti, adesso useranno la mano pesante ma questo vuol dire danni e distruzione


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Domanda/sondaggio: secondo voi che probabilità ci sono che la Cina entri nel conflitto ? O meglio, sfrutti il prolungarsi della situazione per mirare Taiwan?
> 
> E quali vantaggi avrebbe restandone fuori da completa neutrale? Insomma, la domanda da 100 milioni di rubli, quali sono le vostre sensazioni riguardo la Cina?


Sul cosa rischia e cosa guadagna non saprei risponderti, ma probabile che entrino in gioco quando i russi saranno con l'acqua alla gola. Se ce ne fosse bisogno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In attesa di un secondo negoziato tra Ucraina e Russia, che ancora non ha date, Putin risponde con le maniere forti e le bombe facendo ben capire le sue intenzioni.
> 
> Un convoglio di militare lungo 60 Km è alle porte di Kiev.
> Khirkiv pesantemente bombardata, esplosioni con diverse vittime civili. Fonti riferiscono che sono state usate anche armi a grappolo.
> ...



direi che i negoziati sono falliti. Spero che questo convoglio di 60km sia un modo per mettere pressione al prossimo tavolo trattative altrimenti vedremo una nuova Stalingrado


----------



## cris (1 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa ci guadagni la Russia a distruggere l'Ucraina. Con le maniere "buone" non ci sono riusciti, adesso useranno la mano pesante ma questo vuol dire danni e distruzione


Non vedo come ammazzare i civili possa essere d’aiuto francamente. Bah. E impazzito.


----------



## Devil man (1 Marzo 2022)

Come già detto finirà come in Cecenia bombardamenti a tappeto se si continua a prolungare il conflitto consegnando armi e mandando mercenari


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Marzo 2022)

*LUKASHENKO alla TV di Stato: La Bielorussia non parteciperà alle operazioni militari *


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (1 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *LUKASHENKO alla TV di Stato: La Bielorussia non parteciperà alle operazioni militari *



Questa è spiazzante, ma credo sia la dichiarazione di facciata.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *LUKASHENKO alla TV di Stato: La Bielorussia non parteciperà alle operazioni militari *


Come l'altro che dice di non voler colpire i civili e 2 ore dopo sguinzaglia i demoni e bombarda a tappeto.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Questa è spiazzante, ma credo sia la dichiarazione di facciata.


Lo hanno sempre detto


----------



## nik10jb (1 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> LUKASHENKO alla TV di Stato: La Bielorussia non parteciperà alle operazioni militari* a favore dell'Ucraina *


Probabilmente intendeva questo


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Domanda/sondaggio: secondo voi che probabilità ci sono che la Cina entri nel conflitto ? O meglio, sfrutti il prolungarsi della situazione per mirare Taiwan?
> 
> E quali vantaggi avrebbe restandone fuori da completa neutrale? Insomma, la domanda da 100 milioni di rubli, quali sono le vostre sensazioni riguardo la Cina?


Meno dell'un per cento. Troppo ghiotta la possibilità di insediarsi nelle più grandi compagnie russe a prezzi stracciati.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Non vedo come ammazzare i civili possa essere d’aiuto francamente. Bah. E impazzito.


Già solo iniziare una guerra di invasione é segno palese che dei civili te ne freghi. Va a capire che diavolo passa per la testa a sta gente


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *LUKASHENKO alla TV di Stato: La Bielorussia non parteciperà alle operazioni militari *


Paura?


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Già solo iniziare una guerra di invasione é segno palese che dei civili te ne freghi. Va a capire che diavolo passa per la testa a sta gente


Era convinto, probabilmente mal
Consigliato che avrebbe conquistato senza sparare un colpo. Il capo dei loro servizi segreti, la persona che è stata ridicolizzata nel famoso video, secondo me stava cercando di fargli capire proprio questo


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Era convinto, probabilmente mal
> Consigliato che avrebbe conquistato senza sparare un colpo. Il capo dei loro servizi segreti, la persona che è stata ridicolizzata nel famoso video, secondo me stava cercando di fargli capire proprio questo


Probabile, certo che pure lui, con esperienza militare di non poco conto, sperava davvero male se pensava di farcela senza sparare e che gli ucraini mollassero facilmente. Hanno cannato ogni previsione mi sa. É che ora ci vanno davvero di mezzo quei poveri cristi.


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Era convinto, probabilmente mal
> Consigliato che avrebbe conquistato senza sparare un colpo. Il capo dei loro servizi segreti, la persona che è stata ridicolizzata nel famoso video, secondo me stava cercando di fargli capire proprio questo


Per me la teoria "Putin ha una malattia terminale" è l unica che riesco a concepire razionalmente.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per me la teoria "Putin ha una malattia terminale" è l unica che riesco a concepire razionalmente.


Che lo ha colpito proprio al cervello temo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

*Repubblica: "I generali russi ad un bivio. Pressano insitentemente Putin per avere mano libera, per un massacro che non verrà mai dimenticato nella storia, oppure accettare ingenti perdite di soldati.
Prendere Kharkiv è imperativo assoluto, più ancora di Kiev. E' la chiave per il Dunbass.
Ieri sono state sganciate bombe disinnescate su giardini di case, approssimative e senza target. Un monito: o resa o le prossime saranno innescate.
I militanti ceceni sono trattenuti a fatica. Khadyrov chiede a Putin una reazione sanguinosa sul popolo ucraino che "non merita rispetto, loro non ne hanno verso di noi".
L'Ucraina ha messo in campo veterani anti jihadisti per le nuove minacce che incombono."*


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Che lo ha colpito proprio al cervello temo.


Eh mi sa


----------



## gabri65 (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In attesa di un secondo negoziato tra Ucraina e Russia, che ancora non ha date, Putin risponde con le maniere forti e le bombe facendo ben capire le sue intenzioni.
> 
> Un convoglio di militare lungo 60 Km è alle porte di Kiev.
> Khirkiv pesantemente bombardata, esplosioni con diverse vittime civili. Fonti riferiscono che sono state usate anche armi a grappolo.
> ...



Non credo che si abbia ben chiara la situazione. Anche qui dentro.

Io continuo a dire che era meglio accettare prima, dopo le prime avvisaglie. Ma no, vuol dire essere pro-Putin e segno di vigliaccheria, piuttosto che di lucidità. Ci si gongola sulla stampa russa, non ne hanno più, sono strafiniti, entro due giorni combatteranno con le fionde. Sì sì, pensiamo a come bombardare Mosca.

Tutte le sante volte si fa un passo avanti credendo che la situazione sia irrecuperabile, poi immediatamente dopo ci si accorge che la cosa era ancora gestibile e forse era meglio non fare quel passettino.

Francamente, non capisco come si possano risolvere le problematiche della vita con questi atteggiamenti, per me rimarrà uno dei grandi punti interrogativi della mia esistenza. Poi sarà seccante fare il solito post.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Eh mi sa


Definirlo una imprevedibile mina vaganta sarebbe un eufemismo in quel caso


----------



## vota DC (1 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *LUKASHENKO alla TV di Stato: La Bielorussia non parteciperà alle operazioni militari *


Gli ha fornito il territorio per lanciare attacchi quindi militarmente non cambia molto.... nemmeno Hitler a Franco ha chiesto truppe e gli bastava il passaggio dell'esercito per prendere Gibilterra ma in quel caso è stato negato.
La Bielorussia non ha mai mandato soldati per aiutare i russi nelle varie guerre tipo Georgia e Cecenia.
L'unica volta che hanno mandato i soldati all'estero è stato nel 2011 a favore di Gheddafi: solo loro e lo Zimbabwe mentre l'Italia sosteneva gli islamisti in rivolta.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Marzo 2022)

*secondo i media Ucraini i russi stanno entrando nella città di Kershon, nel Sud del Paese. Soldati già nel centro della città. Sarebbe la prima grande città a cadere. *


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In attesa di un secondo negoziato tra Ucraina e Russia, che ancora non ha date, Putin risponde con le maniere forti e le bombe facendo ben capire le sue intenzioni.
> 
> Un convoglio di militare lungo 60 Km è alle porte di Kiev.
> Khirkiv pesantemente bombardata, esplosioni con diverse vittime civili. Fonti riferiscono che sono state usate anche armi a grappolo.
> ...


Resto sempre della mia prima idea che in questa guerra vi sia relativamente poco interesse economico, ma c'è un sussulto della vecchia unione sovietica.
E' una guerra di ideologia di un mondo che non vuole essere schiacciato.

E questo mi preoccupa molto perchè abbiamo a che fare con un pazzo disposto a uccidere , far morire i suoi e morire lui stesso.

Abbiamo solo una possibilità di salvezza, sempre mio modesto parere, e dipende da quanto Putin in questo disegno sia appoggiato.
Paradossalmente è la russia stessa che deve sconfiggere putin, noi altri possiamo fare ben poco e alla prima mossa sbagliata si rischia l'inferno.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: "I generali russi ad un bivio. Pressano insitentemente Putin per avere mano libera, per un massacro che non verrà mai dimenticato nella storia, oppure accettare ingenti perdite di soldati.
> Prendere Kharkiv è imperativo assoluto, più ancora di Kiev. E' la chiave per il Dunbass.
> Ieri sono state sganciate bombe disinnescate su giardini di case, approssimative e senza target. Un monito: o resa o le prossime saranno innescate.
> I militanti ceceni sono trattenuti a fatica. Khadyrov chiede a Putin una reazione sanguinosa sul popolo ucraino che "non merita rispetto, loro non ne hanno verso di noi".
> L'Ucraina ha messo in campo veterani anti jihadisti per le nuove minacce che incombono."*


E noi speravamo che lo placasse chi gli sta intorno... Sui ceceni caliamo un velo pietoso, non voglio neanche pensare a cosa combineranno sti infami


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non credo che si abbia ben chiara la situazione. Anche qui dentro.
> 
> Io continuo a dire che era meglio accettare prima, dopo le prime avvisaglie. Ma no, vuol dire essere essere pro-Putin e segno di vigliaccheria, piuttosto che di lucidità. Ci si gongola sulla stampa russa, non ne hanno più, sono strafiniti, entro due giorni combatteranno con le fionde. Sì sì, pensiamo a come bombardare Mosca.
> 
> ...


Accettare prima cosa scusa? Gli ucraini non ne vogliono sapere di diventare una costola russa perchè di questo stiamo parlando. 

Cedere oggi alle condizioni di Putin significherebbe accettare il fatto che il fatto che possa fare il bello e il cattivo tempo dove e quando ne avrà voglia a suon di minacce nucleari.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Accettare prima cosa scusa? Gli ucraini non ne vogliono sapere di diventare una costola russa perchè di questo stiamo parlando.
> 
> Cedere oggi alle condizioni di Putin significherebbe accettare il fatto che il fatto che possa fare il bello e il cattivo tempo dove e quando ne avrà voglia a suon di minacce nucleari.



Ok. Va bene.


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

MAERSK LA PIU' GRANDE AZIENDA DI NAVI CONTAINER AL MONDO NON FARÀ PIÙ CONSEGNE DA E VERSO LA RUSSIA


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

*Ministro Difesa russo:"l'offensiva militare continuerà fino al raggiungimento di tutti gli obiettivi"*


----------



## Wetter (1 Marzo 2022)

Riflettiamo un secondo:

A quanto pare si sta preparando una pesante offensiva per conquistare e "demilitarizzare" l'Ucraina, conquistando e mettendo in ginocchio Kiev. Cosa dovrebbe fare l'occidente a questo punto? Io penso che la cosa più saggia sia offrire un'aiuto all'Ucraina a combattere da sola, fornendo armi e dotazioni militari. Ma il punto chiave, secondo me, è quello di non andare oltre. Ovvero di non offrire un supporto dal punto di vista militare; il quale potrebbe innescare una serie di reazioni a catena fatali per l'intera umanità. Anche perché l'Ucraina stessa non fa parte di nessun patto Nord-Atlantico e di nessuna UE.
Probabilmente anche Putin sta facendo forza su questo punto, ovvero che un diretto coinvolgimento della Nato porterebbe a conseguenze devastanti, con una guerra nucleare.
Il mondo stesso e di conseguenza anche la Nato ha troppo da perdere, lo so che è brutto da dire ma meglio sacrificare il governo ed il comando dell'Ucraina che sacrificare il mondo come lo conosciamo oggi.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Ministro Difesa russo:"l'offensiva militare continuerà fino al raggiungimento di tutti gli obiettivi"*


"Negoziato" cit.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *LUKASHENKO alla TV di Stato: La Bielorussia non parteciperà alle operazioni militari *



*secondo uno statement del Parlamento Ucraino, l'esercito Bielorussio è entrato nel territorio ucraino. Lo riportano i media ucraini, in contrapposizione con quanto affermato da Lukashenko in mattinata. *


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

TRUPPE BIELORUSSE SONO ENTRATE IN UKRAINA


----------



## Milo (1 Marzo 2022)

Pazzoidi malati mentali


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Non credo che si abbia ben chiara la situazione. Anche qui dentro.
> 
> Io continuo a dire che era meglio accettare prima, dopo le prime avvisaglie. Ma no, vuol dire essere essere pro-Putin e segno di vigliaccheria, piuttosto che di lucidità. Ci si gongola sulla stampa russa, non ne hanno più, sono strafiniti, entro due giorni combatteranno con le fionde. Sì sì, pensiamo a come bombardare Mosca.*
> 
> ...



I russi sono talmente strafiniti che oggi dovrebbero terminare le bombe (a detta dei generaloni medagliati occidentali).
E invece proprio oggi i russi ne sganciano il triplo dei giorni passati,saranno sicuramente gli ultimi rimasugli,si si,sicuramente


----------



## mabadi (1 Marzo 2022)

mi pongo una semplice domanda, solo per dire che dobbiamo essere preparati.
Se con le sanzioni economiche si dovesse mettere la Russia "in un angolo", quale potrebbe essere la reazione? 
1) rivolta interna (quella che si auspicano tutti)
2) attacco militare da parte "dei generali".


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> TRUPPE BIELORUSSE SONO ENTRATE IN UKRAINA


LOL Lukashenko affidabilissimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

*Ecco l'articolo celebrativo sulla presa di Kiev, rimosso subito dopo la pubblicazione.
Errore o leak controllato?

"Europa e l’Unione europea sono ingrate e irriconoscenti, soprattutto smemorate, perché la loro nascita è stata possibile soltanto grazie ai nostri sforzi. 
La Russia sta ricreando la sua storica unità: la tragedia del 1991, questa terribile catastrofe della nostra storia, è stata finalmente superata. Non c’era altra scelta.
Con la decisione di non lasciare la soluzione della questione ucraina alle generazioni future, possiamo dire senza un minimo di esagerazione che Vladimir Putin si è messo sulle spalle una responsabilità enorme. Per fortuna, è andato tutto bene. Il nostro problema era il complesso di essere una nazione divisa e umiliata, cominciato quando Madre Russia cominciò a perdere pezzi del suo territorio e poi venne obbligata a riconciliarsi con l’idea di essere divisa in due Stati e in due popoli. Adesso il problema non esiste più: l’Ucraina è ritornata a essere Russia. Questo non significa che le sue istituzioni verranno cancellate, ma saranno ricostruite e torneranno alla loro condizione originaria, essere parte del mondo russo
Ma davvero qualcuno a Parigi e Berlino ha potuto credere che Mosca avrebbe rinunciato a Kiev? L’America e l’Europa non hanno avuto la forza di conservare l’Ucraina all’interno della loro sfera di influenza. Più precisamente, avevano una sola strategia: scommettere sul collasso della Russia. Ma era chiaro da quasi vent’anni, dal discorso di Putin a Monaco del 2007, che le pressioni dell’occidente non avrebbero prodotto alcun risultato, perché la Russia è da sempre pronta a fronteggiarli, moralmente e a livello geopolitico".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Riflettiamo un secondo:
> 
> A quanto pare si sta preparando una pesante offensiva per conquistare e "demilitarizzare" l'Ucraina, conquistando e mettendo in ginocchio Kiev. Cosa dovrebbe fare l'occidente a questo punto? Io penso che la cosa più saggia sia offrire un'aiuto all'Ucraina a combattere da sola, fornendo armi e dotazioni militari. Ma il punto chiave, secondo me, è quello di non andare oltre. Ovvero di non offrire un supporto dal punto di vista militare; il quale potrebbe innescare una serie di reazioni a catena fatali per l'intera umanità. Anche perché l'Ucraina stessa non fa parte di nessun patto Nord-Atlantico e di nessuna UE.
> Probabilmente anche Putin sta facendo forza su questo punto, ovvero che un diretto coinvolgimento della Nato porterebbe a conseguenze devastanti, con una guerra nucleare.
> Il mondo stesso e di conseguenza anche la Nato ha troppo da perdere, lo so che è brutto da dire ma meglio sacrificare il governo ed il comando dell'Ucraina che sacrificare il mondo come lo conosciamo oggi.



Sinceramente,per quanto brutto possa essere,bisognava solamente rimanere a guardare e limitarsi ad offrire aiuto alle persone che scappavano verso l'Europa (come abbiamo sempre fatto quando gli ameriCani partivano e bombardavano nordafrica e medioriente)

Girando le armi all'Ucraina,siamo stati subdoli e parachiuli.
1 perchè così facendo noi entriamo nel conflitto e ci saranno ripercussioni anche per noi (economiche,soprattutto).
Perchè inutile girare la frittata dicendo che non siamo entrati nel territorio ucraino,ci siamo entrati eccome,anche se non in prima persona.

2 Perchè ce ne laviamo le mani e mandiamo a morire i soldati ucraini e la popolazione civile che si è praticamente offerta per combattere i russi.
Più resistono e più ci sarà inutile spargimento di sangue , infatti notizia di oggi,i russi stanno sfondando in più parti e stavolta con la "mano pesante"

Tanto,rischiare per rischire (inviando armi,rifornimenti,ecc.ecc) ,a questo punto tanto valeva mettere direttamente piede in Ucraina.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Marzo 2022)

Intanto a Kiev nevica


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Domanda/sondaggio: secondo voi che probabilità ci sono che la Cina entri nel conflitto ? O meglio, sfrutti il prolungarsi della situazione per mirare Taiwan?
> 
> E quali vantaggi avrebbe restandone fuori da completa neutrale? Insomma, la domanda da 100 milioni di rubli, quali sono le vostre sensazioni riguardo la Cina?


Vista la reazione debole del "mondo occidentale" è possibilissimo che una volta presa visione di questo faranno la loro mossa, un colpo lo avevano già dato col covid adesso chissà, di sicuro se ci fate caso le famose democrazie occidentali sono sempre parte "lesa", sono sempre le figure passive che subiscono e poi fanno i salvatori, ma come lo fanno? escludendo lo Spartak Mosca? scrivendo no war sul braccio? esce fuori tutta la debolezza di guerrafondai occidentali che sfruttano alcune situazioni e poi però soccombono alle loro stesse procedure per cercare di risolverle aggirando la costituzione a piacimento, sostituendo il vecchio modello di democrazia con un altro, quello della democrazia sovranazionale e del gioco di interessi.
Il mondo occidentale accetta di buon grado la guerra così può spedire armi, il mondo occidentale accetta volentieri il covid, sulla base di questo difficilmente si troveranno soluzioni, troppa carne al fuoco, troppe cose che succedono e vengono letteralmente godute a pieno, da una parte portano ucraini qui, affondano l'economia russa ma si dimostrano deboli con le sanzioni e la diplomazia, dall'altro però godono comunque per la situazione che si è innescata, infatti lo stato di emergenza per via della guerra dice proprio questo, sono avvenimenti che devono durare e devono essere vissuti, non finiscono in 3 giorni o una settimana, la guerra va vissuta e vanno fatti tanti morti, anche tra i civili, così da aprire i famosi corridoi umanitari e l'emergenza vera e propria (se ci fate caso in tv è tutta una richiesta di soldi alle vecchiette, dona qui dona lì, è un continuo cercare di mettere le mani nelle tasche dei pensionati rintronati).


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> TRUPPE BIELORUSSE SONO ENTRATE IN UKRAINA



e siamo già a tre nazioni coinvolte dopo pochi giorni. Io spero soltanto che Erdogan non faccia cappellate sul Bosforo, ho troppa paura che voglia far vedere che ce l'ha più lungo di Putin.


----------



## Simo98 (1 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *secondo i media Ucraini i russi stanno entrando nella città di Kershon, nel Sud del Paese. Soldati già nel centro della città. Sarebbe la prima grande città a cadere. *



Prima o poi cadranno tutte, impossibile pensare che possano resistere contro un'esercito così superiore in tutto
La speranza per gli ucraini è di allungare i tempi e costi della guerra, rendendo di fatto per Putin uno spreco di risorse e null'altro


----------



## Davidoff (1 Marzo 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Riflettiamo un secondo:
> 
> A quanto pare si sta preparando una pesante offensiva per conquistare e "demilitarizzare" l'Ucraina, conquistando e mettendo in ginocchio Kiev. Cosa dovrebbe fare l'occidente a questo punto? Io penso che la cosa più saggia sia offrire un'aiuto all'Ucraina a combattere da sola, fornendo armi e dotazioni militari. Ma il punto chiave, secondo me, è quello di non andare oltre. Ovvero di non offrire un supporto dal punto di vista militare; il quale potrebbe innescare una serie di reazioni a catena fatali per l'intera umanità. Anche perché l'Ucraina stessa non fa parte di nessun patto Nord-Atlantico e di nessuna UE.
> Probabilmente anche Putin sta facendo forza su questo punto, ovvero che un diretto coinvolgimento della Nato porterebbe a conseguenze devastanti, con una guerra nucleare.
> Il mondo stesso e di conseguenza anche la Nato ha troppo da perdere, lo so che è brutto da dire ma meglio sacrificare il governo ed il comando dell'Ucraina che sacrificare il mondo come lo conosciamo oggi.


Putin può tranquillamente andare all-in se messo all'angolo, sa che gli occidentali hanno molto più dei russi da perdere. Penso che tirerà la corda con le minacce fino quasi a spezzarla. Situazione molto difficile, l'unica è che venga rimosso dai russi stessi.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I russi sono talmente strafiniti che oggi dovrebbero terminare le bombe (a detta dei generaloni medagliati occidentali).
> E invece proprio oggi i russi ne sganciano il triplo dei giorni passati,saranno sicuramente gli ultimi rimasugli,si si,sicuramente



Chiaro, vedrai che dopo quest'offensiva potrai invadere la Russia armato di manganello.

Ho paura che vada a finire male, in generale. E vedrai gli insulti, sarà colpa di gente come me, tanto ho già capito l'andazzo. Succede anche questo nonostante tu preghi che finisca tutto e si eviti il peggio, costi quel che costi.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I russi sono talmente strafiniti che oggi dovrebbero terminare le bombe (a detta dei generaloni medagliati occidentali).
> E invece proprio oggi i russi ne sganciano il triplo dei giorni passati,saranno sicuramente gli ultimi rimasugli,si si,sicuramente


piu che alle intelligence sembra si affidino ai media italiani


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Intanto a Kiev nevica


Pure ad Altamura


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Riflettiamo un secondo:
> 
> A quanto pare si sta preparando una pesante offensiva per conquistare e "demilitarizzare" l'Ucraina, conquistando e mettendo in ginocchio Kiev. Cosa dovrebbe fare l'occidente a questo punto? Io penso che la cosa più saggia sia offrire un'aiuto all'Ucraina a combattere da sola, fornendo armi e dotazioni militari. Ma il punto chiave, secondo me, è quello di non andare oltre. Ovvero di non offrire un supporto dal punto di vista militare; il quale potrebbe innescare una serie di reazioni a catena fatali per l'intera umanità. Anche perché l'Ucraina stessa non fa parte di nessun patto Nord-Atlantico e di nessuna UE.
> Probabilmente anche Putin sta facendo forza su questo punto, ovvero che un diretto coinvolgimento della Nato porterebbe a conseguenze devastanti, con una guerra nucleare.
> Il mondo stesso e di conseguenza anche la Nato ha troppo da perdere, lo so che è brutto da dire ma meglio sacrificare il governo ed il comando dell'Ucraina che sacrificare il mondo come lo conosciamo oggi.


Finché Ursula e ioe sbandierano un giorno si e l'altro pure che bisogna portare L'Ucraina sotto nato subito é difficile uscirne. Poi va anche detto che nessuno sa se i russi si fermeranno all'Ucraina o se vorranno anche altro. In questa situazione come ti muovi persti una m... Però anch'io sarei per il starne fuori il più possibile.


----------



## joker07 (1 Marzo 2022)

Per come è la situazione ora, mi sembra che Putin debba dimostrare al mondo di essere forte. L'Ucraina, in questo momento, sembra perderà questo conflitto e nei prossimi giorni ci sarà un nuovo incontro per stabilire le condizioni di pace con un Putin più forte.
Resta da capire come Putin si comporterà con l'occidente (questa è la vera trattativa), per via di tutte queste sanzioni, guerra nucleare non ci sarà, ma bisognerà cercare di raggiungere qualche accordo.


----------



## Davidoff (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'articolo celebrativo sulla presa di Kiev, rimosso subito dopo la pubblicazione.
> Errore o leak controllato?
> 
> "Europa e l’Unione europea sono ingrate e irriconoscenti, soprattutto smemorate, perché la loro nascita è stata possibile soltanto grazie ai nostri sforzi.
> ...


Certo, ovviamente il fatto che con la Crimea e il Donbass rischiavano di diventare vostri rivali nelle esportazioni di gas e petrolio non c'entra nulla. Pallonari patentati. Ringrazino solo le atomiche, altrimenti avrebbero il peso internazionale del Messico.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

*Amnesty international: bombe a grappolo termobariche ieri avrebbero aver colpito un asilo nel Nordest dell'Ucraina (non specifica se evacuato).
Queste bombe sono in grado di vaporizzare le persone nel loro raggio.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Amnesty international: bombe a grappolo termobariche ieri avrebbero aver colpito un asilo nel Nordest dell'Ucraina (non specifica se evacuato).
> Queste bombe sono in grado di vaporizzare le persone nel loro raggio.*


"non colpiremo i civili"... maledetti


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'articolo celebrativo sulla presa di Kiev, rimosso subito dopo la pubblicazione.
> Errore o leak controllato?
> 
> "Europa e l’Unione europea sono ingrate e irriconoscenti, soprattutto smemorate, perché la loro nascita è stata possibile soltanto grazie ai nostri sforzi.
> ...


Mi sembra un discorso ariano in salsa slava


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Finché Ursula e ioe sbandierano un giorno si e l'altro pure che bisogna portare L'Ucraina sotto nato subito é difficile uscirne. *Poi va anche detto che nessuno sa se i russi si fermeranno all'Ucraina *o se vorranno anche altro. In questa situazione come ti muovi persti una m... Però anch'io sarei per il starne fuori il più possibile.



Penso che la storia di una Russia pronta a sfondare in altre nazioni (dopo che in questa settimana ha comunque perso soldi,mezzi e militari) sia solo una storiella europea/usa,messa in campo solamente per giustificare un eventuale ingresso in guerra.

P.S Qualcuno ha capito come usare il tasto *cita* tra più utenti o sono solo io il tardo ?  
Quando vado a citare più utenti non succede proprio nulla.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> piu che alle intelligence sembra si affidino ai media italiani


Nessuno penso abbia messo in dubbio che avrebbero preso l’ucraina. Molti hanno incominciato ad aprire però gli occhi sulla reale “potenza” dei russi, che non è quella che ci si aspettava (e loro in primis si aspettavano).


----------



## Giofa (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Penso che la storia di una Russia pronta a sfondare in altre nazioni (dopo che in questa settimana ha comunque perso soldi,mezzi e militari) sia solo una storiella europea/usa,messa in campo solamente per giustificare un eventuale ingresso in guerra.
> 
> P.S Qualcuno ha capito come usare il tasto *cita* tra più utenti o sono solo io il tardo ?
> Quando vado a citare più utenti non succede proprio nulla.


devi cliccare su "+ cita" e poi quando rispondi cliccare su riporta citazioni


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Penso che la storia di una Russia pronta a sfondare in altre nazioni (dopo che in questa settimana ha comunque perso soldi,mezzi e militari) sia solo una storiella europea/usa,messa in campo solamente per giustificare un eventuale ingresso in guerra.
> 
> P.S Qualcuno ha capito come usare il tasto *cita* tra più utenti o sono solo io il tardo ?
> Quando vado a citare più utenti non succede proprio nulla.


Può essere ua storiella, non lo nego, ma se njn lo fosse? A me sto uomo pare imprevedibile boh. 

Non sei l'unico, pure io non so come usarlo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Marzo 2022)

*Breaking: oggi l'UE potrebbe estendere le sanzioni anche al comparto energetico, introducendo restrizioni sulle importazioni di petrolio e gas dalla Russia. 

Lo riferisce The Guardian*


----------



## gabri65 (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Penso che la storia di una Russia pronta a sfondare in altre nazioni (dopo che in questa settimana ha comunque perso soldi,mezzi e militari) sia solo una storiella europea/usa,messa in campo solamente per giustificare un eventuale ingresso in guerra.
> 
> P.S Qualcuno ha capito come usare il tasto *cita* tra più utenti o sono solo io il tardo ?
> Quando vado a citare più utenti non succede proprio nulla.



Ecco, bravo, cita tu, che io mi sono rotto.

Devi cliccare a lato dei post, in sequenza, sul "+Cita", che poi diventa un "-Cita" per deselezionare. Quando hai finito, in fondo alla pagina diventa attivo il pulsante di "Riporta Citazioni". Lo clicchi, si apre una finestra di riepilogo, vai avanti e ti ritrovi tutte le citazioni insieme. Fatti un po' di spazio per separare le citazioni. E' un po' farraginoso, ma identico ad una normale replica.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Breaking: oggi l'UE potrebbe estendere le sanzioni anche al comparto energetico, introducendo restrizioni sulle importazioni di petrolio e gas dalla Russia.
> 
> Lo riferisce The Guardian*


prepariamoci a una nuova esplosione dei prezzi se succede. Ieri ENI e compagni erano in Algeria, forse per accordi sulle forniture in caso di blocco con la Russia


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Penso che la storia di una Russia pronta a sfondare in altre nazioni (dopo che in questa settimana ha comunque perso soldi,mezzi e militari) sia solo una storiella europea/usa,messa in campo solamente per giustificare un eventuale ingresso in guerra.
> 
> P.S Qualcuno ha capito come usare il tasto *cita* tra più utenti o sono solo io il tardo ?
> Quando vado a citare più utenti non succede proprio nulla.


In verità, un mio conoscente moldavo mi ha raccontato come in Transnistria ci siano "esercitazioni" militari in atto. Il governo da giorni sta allarmando la UE.
Magari non succederà nulla, ma è uno giochino già visto.


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Per come è la situazione ora, mi sembra che Putin debba dimostrare al mondo di essere forte. L'Ucraina, in questo momento, sembra perderà questo conflitto e nei prossimi giorni ci sarà un nuovo incontro per stabilire le condizioni di pace con un Putin più forte.
> Resta da capire come Putin si comporterà con l'occidente (questa è la vera trattativa), per via di tutte queste sanzioni, guerra nucleare non ci sarà, ma bisognerà cercare di raggiungere qualche accordo.


Nel caso vincesse il conflitto sono proprio curioso di vedere i famosi "buoni" come faranno a mantenere attive tutte le sanzioni, dopo aver perso sul campo e al tavolo delle trattative iniziali, se perdi perdi, non è che mantieni le sanzioni e poi dici al popolo che hai fatto quello che dovevi, non sei credibile, delle sanzioni sportive frega 0 a nessuno, è oggi che state vedendo la debolezza di quei famosi paesi NATO inattaccabili che stanno perdendo la faccia e stanno clamorosamente perdendo una guerra che non possono combattere perché non sanno come finanziarla se non attraverso sanzioni che non vengono calcolate sul lungo periodo che vengono comminate solo per splendere nel presente, per gonfiare il petto da tisici...
La guerra di questi burocrati è fatta di pacchetti e tweet, ma nel reale c'è 0, è tutto associato ai media e alla propaganda che giustamente faranno in modo di far passare come vincitori quelli che adesso fanno i buoni e non vogliono che vengano fatte vittime tra i civili proprio perché nel loro mondo, col nucleare ben presente, non si sarebbero mai immaginati una guerra con un paese caucasico membro del g20, perché per loro guerra significa sedersi ad un tavolo e decidere quale sanzione dare, quale comunicato fare, è un teatrino, nient'altro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

*Intelligence britannica: confermati i bombardamenti e il rischio di perdite civili, ma l'avanzata su Kiev non fa progressi significativi e lo spazio aereo non è stato occupato.
Ora la Russia punta alle operazioni notturne.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> devi cliccare su "+ cita" e poi quando rispondi cliccare su riporta citazioni





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ecco, bravo, cita tu, che io mi sono rotto.
> 
> Devi cliccare a lato dei post, in sequenza, sul "+Cita", che poi diventa un "-Cita" per deselezionare. Quando hai finito, in fondo alla pagina diventa attivo il pulsante di "Riporta Citazioni". Lo clicchi, si apre una finestra di riepilogo, vai avanti e ti ritrovi tutte le citazioni insieme. Fatti un po' di spazio per separare le citazioni. E' un po' farraginoso, ma identico ad una normale replica.



Grazie ad entrambi 
Avevo cliccato talmente tante volte su cita (senza capire come diavolo funzionasse),che quando ho premuto il tasto "riporta citazioni" sono comparsi una cinquantina di messaggi


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ok. Va bene.


Fai pure ironia ma i fatti al momento dicono che le repubbliche separatiste erano un pretesto per andare ben oltre, non improvvisi un operazione del genere, è pensata e studiata da tempo.


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Marzo 2022)

tranquilli tanto la russia fallisce economicamente in pochi giorni ......


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ecco, bravo, cita tu, che io mi sono rotto.
> 
> Devi cliccare a lato dei post, in sequenza, sul "+Cita", che poi diventa un "-Cita" per deselezionare. Quando hai finito, in fondo alla pagina diventa attivo il pulsante di "Riporta Citazioni". Lo clicchi, si apre una finestra di riepilogo, vai avanti e ti ritrovi tutte le citazioni insieme. Fatti un po' di spazio per separare le citazioni. E' un po' farraginoso, ma identico ad una normale replica.


Grazie, anche un tardo semihacker come me non aveva ancora capito come multicitare.
Grazie, maestro, per averci aperto un mondo nuovo.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

Anche oggi per le ultime aspettiamo il risveglio di @Darren Marshall


----------



## sunburn (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sinceramente,per quanto brutto possa essere,bisognava solamente rimanere a guardare e limitarsi ad offrire aiuto alle persone che scappavano verso l'Europa (come abbiamo sempre fatto quando gli ameriCani partivano e bombardavano nordafrica e medioriente)
> 
> Girando le armi all'Ucraina,siamo stati subdoli e parachiuli.
> 1 perchè così facendo noi entriamo nel conflitto e ci saranno ripercussioni anche per noi (economiche,soprattutto).
> ...


Il problema è che a noi semplici cittadini mancano pezzi enormi per ricostruire tutta la vicenda.
Tra le poche informazioni certe che abbiamo, non dobbiamo trascurare un fatto a mio parere non secondario: anche Paesi generalmente neutrali hanno mandato supporto militare e/o hanno previsto sanzioni contro la Russia.
La conclusione, spero sbagliata, che io traggo è che in pentola bolle qualcosa che noi non possiamo neanche immaginare e che di certo non può essere risolta facendo finta di niente. Cosa ci sia in pentola sinceramente non lo so e forse è meglio non saperlo mai, ma qui non sono intervenuti solo gli americani cattivoni e attaccabrighe.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> prepariamoci a una nuova esplosione dei prezzi se succede. Ieri ENI e compagni erano in Algeria, forse per accordi sulle forniture in caso di blocco con la Russia


Da giovedì scorso già la benzina é arrivata a 1.9, mentre il diesel anche a 1.8 in alcune stazioni. Entro fine anno a parer mio si rischia di raddoppiare


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> tranquilli tanto la russia fallisce economicamente in pochi giorni ......


Diciamo che attualmente la potenza russa sta riscontrando difficoltà contro uno stato che ha il PIL dell’Angola


----------



## gabri65 (1 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Fai pure ironia ma i fatti al momento dicono che le repubbliche separatiste erano un pretesto per andare ben oltre, non improvvisi un operazione del genere, è pensata e studiata da tempo.



Non sto facendo ironia, smettiamola di andare sul provocatorio. Desideravi che partissi a testa bassa per le solite interminabili discussioni che non portano a niente? Io il mio parere l'ho scritto miliardi di volte e non mi va di riscriverlo.

Ti ho detto che va bene, rispetto le tue opinioni. Andiamo avanti come desiderato e vediamo dove ci porta.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

una domanda, le sanzioni e i blocchi sono estese anche alla bielorussia?


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Da giovedì scorso già la benzina é arrivata a 1.9, mentre il diesel anche a 1.8 in alcune stazioni. Entro fine anno a parer mio si rischia di raddoppiare


E il costo della vita era aumentato pure prima segno che una situazione ha potuto innescarne un'altra senza problemi.
Pandemia>guerra sociale>guerra totale.
Senza pandemia non ci sarebbe stata nessuna guerra perché non ci sarebbero state le condizioni, è di fatto un mondo dove si cerca in tutte le maniere di far pesare alle attività e ai cittadini il costo e l'aumento di tutto, il costo delle tragedie e di ciò che stiamo "subendo" per ragioni superiori a noi ignote che non ci vengono dette, forse lo chiamano cambiamento? io lo chiamo progresso forzato e controllante, un po' quello che è avvenuto dal punto di vista pandemico, ma io di progresso ci vedo proprio poco, mi sembra solo degrado e reset di tutto ciò che pensavamo fosse scontato prima.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema è che a noi semplici cittadini mancano pezzi enormi per ricostruire tutta la vicenda.
> Tra le poche informazioni certe che abbiamo, non dobbiamo trascurare un fatto a mio parere non secondario: anche Paesi generalmente neutrali hanno mandato supporto militare e/o hanno previsto sanzioni contro la Russia.
> La conclusione, spero sbagliata, che io traggo è che in pentola bolle qualcosa che noi non possiamo neanche immaginare e che di certo non può essere risolta facendo finta di niente. Cosa ci sia in pentola sinceramente non lo so e forse è meglio non saperlo mai, ma qui non sono intervenuti solo gli americani cattivoni e attaccabrighe.



Io da ignorante ho pensato che le sanzioni dei paesi neutrali siano avvenute per via dell'influenza degli altri stati "amici"
Per la serie : un intero blocco di nazioni (nato) ha comminato tot sanzioni alla russia.
Io da neutrale cosa faccio ? Non mi schiero,rischiando di passare per filo-putin e perdere magari qualcosa,oppure mi schiero,male che vada è 1 nazione contro 30 ?

Poi magari è come dici tu,anzi,probabile. Chissà quante cose non conosciamo


----------



## vota DC (1 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Fai pure ironia ma i fatti al momento dicono che le repubbliche separatiste erano un pretesto per andare ben oltre, non improvvisi un operazione del genere, è pensata e studiata da tempo.


Dovevano fare cadere il regime: hanno cacciato il presidente eletto sul serio con il golpe di Maidan, poi però hanno perso la Crimea e si sono trovati repubbliche separatiste.
Ci si aspettava che crollasse invece sono morti quasi ventimila persone per impedire la secessione.... semplicemente la gente non sa nulla del conflitto in Donbass, hanno persino sparato sui giornalisti.


----------



## Devil man (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Da giovedì scorso già la benzina é arrivata a 1.9, mentre il diesel anche a 1.8 in alcune stazioni. Entro fine anno a parer mio si rischia di raddoppiare


fortunatamente ho il Gpl che è a 0.77


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Diciamo che attualmente la potenza russa sta riscontrando difficoltà contro uno stato che ha il PIL dell’Angola


Se non ho letto male l'Ucraina ha un pil inferiore a quello dell'Emilia... con una popolazione che è 10 volte superiore...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

*Ucciso importante colonnello delle top gun aeree ucraine, Oleksandr Oksanchenko.*


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

Dite quello che volete.

Ma la Russia *non sta facendo niente* per dimostrare di volere la pace.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Da giovedì scorso già la benzina é arrivata a 1.9, mentre il diesel anche a 1.8 in alcune stazioni. Entro fine anno a parer mio si rischia di raddoppiare



Tanto siamo in ripresa, cosa vuoi che siano due aumenti?


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete.
> 
> Ma la Russia *non sta facendo niente* per dimostrare di volere la pace.


Qua ancora la gente crede che la Russia ha invaso per la storia della Nato


----------



## mabadi (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io da ignorante ho pensato che le sanzioni dei paesi neutrali siano avvenute per via dell'influenza degli altri stati "amici"
> Per la serie : un intero blocco di nazioni (nato) ha comminato tot sanzioni alla russia.
> Io da neutrale cosa faccio ? Non mi schiero,rischiando di passare per filo-putin e perdere magari qualcosa,oppure mi schiero,male che vada è 1 nazione contro 30 ?
> 
> Poi magari è come dici tu,anzi,probabile. Chissà quante cose non conosciamo


Io credo che le sanzioni nascano dalla circostanza che sia la prima invasione, di uno Stato Europeo da parte di un altro Stato Europeo, senza che quest'ultimo sia stato aggredito e/o minacciato.
In precedenza c'era stato Saddam, che comunque venne sanzionato da tutti.
Ma adesso l'aggressione riguarda uno Stato ormai di fatto "occidentalizzato" e che non fa più parte della URSS.
Il rischio è che poi si possa passare alla Polonia, Estonia ecc.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> fortunatamente ho il Gpl che è a 0.77



Questa è una cosa che non capisco, anche da me il GPL è fermo da anni allo stesso prezzo. Come è possibile che il gpl non aumenti neanche di una virgola?


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Diciamo che attualmente la potenza russa sta riscontrando difficoltà contro uno stato che ha il PIL dell’Angola


chissà .... ci sono tante variabili da considerare.
la cina per esempio.


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2022)

*Lavrov:*

*"Inaccettabili armi nucleari USA in Europa, devono sparire"*


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Dovevano fare cadere il regime: hanno cacciato il presidente eletto sul serio con il golpe di Maidan, poi però hanno perso la Crimea e si sono trovati repubbliche separatiste.
> Ci si aspettava che crollasse invece sono morti quasi ventimila persone per impedire la secessione.... semplicemente la gente non sa nulla del conflitto in Donbass, hanno persino sparato sui giornalisti.


Anche ad un giornalista italiano.
Comunque la storia dell’Ucraina non è nemmeno così semplice come la racconti te… Yanukovic non è stato mandato via appena eletto, ha governato 4 anni ed evidentemente ha creato un grande malcontento Generali
Nel 2004 si è reso protagonista di avvelenamento e brogli elettorali confermati (persino da Putin). Insomma il torbido c’è sempre stato da entrambe le parti e pure le interferenze esterne anche


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questa è una cosa che non capisco, anche da me il GPL è fermo da anni allo stesso prezzo. Come è possibile che il gpl non aumenti neanche di una virgola?


6 mesi fa da me era 0,5 ora è 0,7


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:
> 
> "Inaccettabili armi nucleari USA in Europa, devono sparire"*



Sempre peggio,siamo in caduta libera


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non sto facendo ironia, smettiamola di andare sul provocatorio. Desideravi che partissi a testa bassa per le solite interminabili discussioni che non portano a niente? Io il mio parere l'ho scritto miliardi di volte e non mi va di riscriverlo.
> 
> Ti ho detto che va bene, rispetto le tue opinioni. Andiamo avanti come desiderato e vediamo dove ci porta.


Non era mia intenzione provocare nessuno giuro... do la mia lettura ignorante della situazione anche se fatico sinceramente a trovare un senso ad un operazione del genere nel 2022.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:
> 
> "Inaccettabili armi nucleari USA in Europa, devono sparire"*



se non sbaglio ce ne sono una quarantina anche in Italia di bombe atomiche USA


----------



## davoreb (1 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non credo che si abbia ben chiara la situazione. Anche qui dentro.
> 
> Io continuo a dire che era meglio accettare prima, dopo le prime avvisaglie. Ma no, vuol dire essere essere pro-Putin e segno di vigliaccheria, piuttosto che di lucidità. Ci si gongola sulla stampa russa, non ne hanno più, sono strafiniti, entro due giorni combatteranno con le fionde. Sì sì, pensiamo a come bombardare Mosca.
> 
> ...


come in russia sono vittime della loro propaganda qua siamo in parte vittime della propaganda occidentale dove Putin il pazzo è andato fuori di testa ed ha iniziato un guerra la realtà purtroppo spesso non è mai bianca o nera ma spesso sul grigio.

Putin è un criminale è sta uccidendo la gente ma spero che ci rendiamo conto che la NATO capitanata dagli USA ha grossissime responsabilità di quello che sta succedendo oggi, difficile quantificarle ma sicuramente chi ha gestito la cosa è criminale quasi quanto Putin.


----------



## Butcher (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:
> 
> "Inaccettabili armi nucleari USA in Europa, devono sparire"*


Qui non si va da nessuna parte se non verso una guerra totale


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:
> 
> "Inaccettabili armi nucleari USA in Europa, devono sparire"*


e quindi'? ci vuole disarmare tutti? questo è il piano ?


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sempre peggio,siamo in caduta libera


Dipende cosa intende per Europa… chiaro che se intende tutta l’Europa si va dritti in guerra tutti


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Penso che la storia di una Russia pronta a sfondare in altre nazioni (dopo che in questa settimana ha comunque perso soldi,mezzi e militari) sia solo una storiella europea/usa,messa in campo solamente per giustificare un eventuale ingresso in guerra.
> 
> P.S Qualcuno ha capito come usare il tasto *cita* tra più utenti o sono solo io il tardo ?
> Quando vado a citare più utenti non succede proprio nulla.


Ne sei davvero certo? fatto sta che quei Paesi si sentono MINACCIATI e per questo pregano di entrare nella NATO. La FInlandia, che finora per non irritare il vicino russo se ne era stata buona, si sdta preparando per chiedere l'ingresso nella Nato. Considerando che questi paesi sono stati ripetutamente invasi dai russi a partire dal 700, possiamo biasimare le loro preoccupazioni?
Comunque il disegno di Putin grossomodo segue le linee guida tracciate dal politologo Dugin. Vai a vedere cosa teorizzava già negli anni 90.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:
> 
> "Inaccettabili armi nucleari USA in Europa, devono sparire"*


Così di nucleare rimane solo il vostro eh birbantelli... Qua non se ne esce più, 2 colossi che giocano alla guerra, in casa nostra


----------



## gabri65 (1 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Non era mia intenzione provocare nessuno giuro... do la mia lettura ignorante della situazione anche se fatico sinceramente a trovare un senso ad un operazione del genere nel 2022.



Ok, senza ironia, nemmeno a me piace la situazione.

Ritiro la risposta di prima.


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> se non sbaglio ce ne sono una quarantina anche in Italia di bombe atomiche USA


stanno dai tempi del dopoguerra, le misero senza dire niente alla popolazione quando la DC accettava tutto...


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> fortunatamente ho il Gpl che è a 0.77


Un mio collega l'ha presa a metano a dicembre. Oggi si mangerebbe 4 belle cucchiaiate di m..... Poraccio


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Un mio collega l'ha presa a metano a dicembre. Oggi si mangerebbe 4 belle cucchiaiate di m..... Poraccio


Anche io ho Gpl ...sono davvero ignorante in materia, dalla Russia arriva anche quello o solo metano? Mi stai dando una bella notizia forse


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Anche io ho Gpl ...sono davvero ignorante in materia, dalla Russia arriva anche quello o solo metano? Mi stai dando una bella notizia forse


se importiamo il petrolio credo proprio di si, forse dalla Russia importiamo solo il 15 % di petrolio da cui deriva il Gpl (gas petrolio liquefatto)


----------



## Devil man (1 Marzo 2022)

Rai news 24 e TG1: “Traduzioni falsate nelle interviste agli ucraini”​*Olga Juravlyova ( professione traduttrice giurata in Umbria )*, su FB ha accusato Rainews e Tg1 di mandare in onda *interviste bugiarde e falsate!

duro ATTACCO ALLA STAMPA!* dopo le immagini di un video game adesso falsano le traduzioni!
le accuse sono rivolte alle interviste mandate in onda *da Rainews24 e Rai 1 del 24/02/2022 alle ore 13.*

ecco uno estrapolato delle interviste punto per punto:

“Una giornalista intervista un ragazzo ucraino in loco che dice in russo: “Non so come la situazione si svilupperà” e lei lo traduce: “Non voglio la guerra.” Una ragazza ucraina dice in russo: “Niente. Semplicemente sono qui e sto fumando” e la giornalista italiana traduce in italiano: “Non so come ripararmi”. Seguiranno altre perle”.

“Una donna ucraina in russo: “No, non ho alcuna intenzione di partire da qui”. E la giornalista italiana traduce: “Non so che succederà domani.” Un’altra ragazza in russo: “I biglietti prima costavano 20 grivni” e la giornalista italiana: “I biglietti adesso costano molto di più 200 grivni”. Immaginate solo cosa vi dicevano a proposito del covid durante questi due anni!”,

Olga Juravlyova conclude su FB:

*“Certi giornalisti italiani traducono in modo falso le parole degli ucraini intervistati. Io da straniera in Italia di professione traduttrice giurata ho la responsabilità penale per un errore nella traduzione dei documenti e invece i giornalisti italiani delle origini e della cittadinanza italiana non ce l’hanno tale responsabilità nella propria Patria per quello che sparano falsamente sulla tv?!”*


----------



## chicagousait (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:
> 
> "Inaccettabili armi nucleari USA in Europa, devono sparire"*


Si certo e lasciamo solo alla Russia le armi nucleari.

Si sta girando attorno allo sganciamento di questo tipo di armi, che sembra ormai inevitabile.
Quasi quasi smetto di pagare le tasse, tanto qui brutta fine si farà


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2022)

Ma a questo punto sti gran c dell’Ucraina. Evacuassero tutti i civili e il solito ebreo Zalensky se la vedesse lui con la Russia. Di certo qui non possiamo far saltare in aria il mondo per un ex comico e per un altro matto pronto a sganciare atomiche come confetti


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Rai news 24 e TG1: “Traduzioni falsate nelle interviste agli ucraini”​*Olga Juravlyova ( professione traduttrice giurata in Umbria )*, su FB ha accusato Rainews e Tg1 di mandare in onda *interviste bugiarde e falsate!
> 
> duro ATTACCO ALLA STAMPA!* dopo le immagini di un video game adesso falsano le traduzioni!
> le accuse sono rivolte alle interviste mandate in onda *da Rainews24 e Rai 1 del 24/02/2022 alle ore 13.*
> ...


Peggio dei media russi filogovernativi ahaahah, benvenuta in Italia Olga, pizza, pasta e bugie...


----------



## gabri65 (1 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Rai news 24 e TG1: “Traduzioni falsate nelle interviste agli ucraini”​*Olga Juravlyova ( professione traduttrice giurata in Umbria )*, su FB ha accusato Rainews e Tg1 di mandare in onda *interviste bugiarde e falsate!
> 
> duro ATTACCO ALLA STAMPA!* dopo le immagini di un video game adesso falsano le traduzioni!
> le accuse sono rivolte alle interviste mandate in onda *da Rainews24 e Rai 1 del 24/02/2022 alle ore 13.*
> ...



@hakaishin

Non sono passate nemmeno 12 ore. Chiuso OT.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Rai news 24 e TG1: “Traduzioni falsate nelle interviste agli ucraini”​*Olga Juravlyova ( professione traduttrice giurata in Umbria )*, su FB ha accusato Rainews e Tg1 di mandare in onda *interviste bugiarde e falsate!
> 
> duro ATTACCO ALLA STAMPA!* dopo le immagini di un video game adesso falsano le traduzioni!
> le accuse sono rivolte alle interviste mandate in onda *da Rainews24 e Rai 1 del 24/02/2022 alle ore 13.*
> ...



Pur di portarsi a casa un servizio sarebbero capaci di tutto.
La RAI fa veramente


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Marzo 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> come in russia sono vittime della loro propaganda qua siamo in parte vittime della propaganda occidentale dove Putin il pazzo è andato fuori di testa ed ha iniziato un guerra la realtà purtroppo spesso non è mai bianca o nera ma spesso sul grigio.
> *
> Putin è un criminale è sta uccidendo la gente ma spero che ci rendiamo conto che la NATO capitanata dagli USA ha grossissime responsabilità di quello che sta succedendo oggi, difficile quantificarle ma sicuramente chi ha gestito la cosa è criminale quasi quanto Putin*.


questa è la storiella che vi piace raccontarvi per soddisfare il vostro antiamericanismo di default.
I fatti sono che:
1) l'Ucraina non è nella Nato e non ci sono missili nucleari sul suolo ucraino;
2) si stava a malapena discutendo di fornire protezione agli ucraini che ne facevano richiesta a gran voce, venendo sostanzialmente ignorati (baste leggere le interviste di Zelensky). Evidentemente non avevano tutti i torti a sentirsi minacciati visto che il despota ha attaccato prima;
3) liquidare l'espansione della Nato ad est come mera espressione di interessi espansionistici Usa non tiene conto che in molti casi sono quei Paesi che sentendosi minacciati chiedono protezione;
4) l'idea che Putin sentendosi sotto POTENZIALE minaccia degli Usa abbia invaso preventivamente uno stato sovrano e indipendente è roba da tifosi o da ritardati, non c'è nessuno sano di mente che possa credere una roba del genere;
5) Putin ha parlato alla nazione proferendo un discorso impregnato di delirante revanchismo eurasiatico e dicendo che l'Ucraina è un errore di Lenin, che non ha mai avuto una vera tradizione di sovranità e che in sostanza va cancellata. 

L'occidente ha le sue responsabilità come in tutte le vicende complesse, ma se trascuriamo la premessa inequivocabile che si tratta di una criminale invasione imperialista da parte di un dittatore e postuliamo equiparazioni infondate, non andiamo molto lontano nelle analisi.


----------



## mabadi (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ucciso importante colonnello delle top gun aeree ucraine, Oleksandr Oksanchenko.*


Era in pensione ed ha ripreso a combattere per difendere la Patria


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Anche io ho Gpl ...sono davvero ignorante in materia, dalla Russia arriva anche quello o solo metano? Mi stai dando una bella notizia forse


É il metano ad essere aumentato parecchio, sul Gpl non saprei risponderti sinceramente


----------



## nik10jb (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:
> 
> "Inaccettabili armi nucleari USA in Europa, devono sparire"*


L'Europa allora le compra dagli USA, così non sono più armi nucleari USA ma europee. Così stanno tranquilli in Russia


----------



## darden (1 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Rai news 24 e TG1: “Traduzioni falsate nelle interviste agli ucraini”​*Olga Juravlyova ( professione traduttrice giurata in Umbria )*, su FB ha accusato Rainews e Tg1 di mandare in onda *interviste bugiarde e falsate!
> 
> duro ATTACCO ALLA STAMPA!* dopo le immagini di un video game adesso falsano le traduzioni!
> le accuse sono rivolte alle interviste mandate in onda *da Rainews24 e Rai 1 del 24/02/2022 alle ore 13.*
> ...



Su queste cose non possiamo sapere la verità. Parliamo di una Russa il cui profilo completo si chiama "Olga Juravlyova Russian Quality" per carità magari dice la verità come anche può dire cavolate lei. 

Anche se di lavoro fa "Traduzioni legali giurate" non è detto che nel tempo libero dica la verità.


----------



## Baba (1 Marzo 2022)

Non capisco perché l’occidente continui a mandare armi su armi in quando sanno bene che gli Ucraini da soli non possono vincere. In questo modo il numero di civili morti è destinato ad aumentare in modo notevole..


----------



## Devil man (1 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Su queste cose non possiamo sapere la verità. Parliamo di una Russa il cui profilo completo si chiama "Olga Juravlyova Russian Quality" per carità magari dice la verità come anche può dire cavolate lei.
> 
> Anche se di lavoro fa "Traduzioni legali giurate" non è detto che nel tempo libero dica la verità.


mi fido più di lei che di un giornale che invia videogames e poi basta andare a prendere gli estrapolati lei ha messo data e ora


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> L'Europa allora le compra dagli USA, così non sono più armi nucleari USA ma europee. Così stanno tranquilli in Russia



Non si possono vendere/regalare armamenti nucleari 
A meno che non si passino sottobanco..


----------



## vota DC (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Anche ad un giornalista italiano.
> Comunque la storia dell’Ucraina non è nemmeno così semplice come la racconti te… Yanukovic non è stato mandato via appena eletto, ha governato 4 anni ed evidentemente ha creato un grande malcontento Generali
> Nel 2004 si è reso protagonista di avvelenamento e brogli elettorali confermati (persino da Putin). Insomma il torbido c’è sempre stato da entrambe le parti e pure le interferenze esterne anche


Ha pure perso contro lo shenko buono, cioè Yushenko dopo aver fatto brogli e sciolto la faccia. Poi però ci ha pensato la timoshenko ad alienarsi il consenso elettorale.
Poroshenko neanche ha avuto il coraggio di fare elezioni con la partecipazione di tutti i partiti e si è messo a rivoltare la costituzione ucraina come un calzino.


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

LA RUSSIA PAGHERA' 11MILA RUBLI ALLE FAMIGLIE DEI SOLDATI MORTI...100 EURO AL CAMBIO ATTUALE


----------



## Controcorrente (1 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Rai news 24 e TG1: “Traduzioni falsate nelle interviste agli ucraini”​*Olga Juravlyova ( professione traduttrice giurata in Umbria )*, su FB ha accusato Rainews e Tg1 di mandare in onda *interviste bugiarde e falsate!
> 
> duro ATTACCO ALLA STAMPA!* dopo le immagini di un video game adesso falsano le traduzioni!
> le accuse sono rivolte alle interviste mandate in onda *da Rainews24 e Rai 1 del 24/02/2022 alle ore 13.*
> ...


Mi domandavo proprio l'altro giorno "chissà se sarà vere ste traduzioni", tanto per quel che ne sappiamo noi... Però obiettivamente non posso commentare, non ne ho la minima idea.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché l’occidente continui a mandare armi su armi in quando sanno bene che gli Ucraini da soli non possono vincere. In questo modo il numero di civili morti è destinato ad aumentare in modo notevole..


Più giorni passano più l’esercito russo costa


----------



## joker07 (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:
> 
> "Inaccettabili armi nucleari USA in Europa, devono sparire"*


In effetti, se siamo un paese sovrano, non dovrebbero esserci basi militari americane in Italia, con le loro bombe nucleari.
Se le tenessero a casa loro, visto che ci espongono a rischi rilevanti nel caso di attacco e non possiamo neanche usarle noi.
Su 180 armi nucleari americane in Europa, 70 sono in Italia (qualcuno dice 90).


----------



## Devil man (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mi domandavo proprio l'altro giorno "chissà se sarà vere ste traduzioni", tanto per quel che ne sappiamo noi... Però obiettivamente non posso commentare, non ne ho la minima idea.


per vedere se è vero scaricati la app per traduzioni vocali prenditi l'estrapolato e fai la contro prova... io ho solo riportato la notizia


----------



## gabri65 (1 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi, vorrei riportarvi un po' di storia, per chi sta cercando in qualche modo di giustificare questo atto barbarico. Spero non sia OT, me ne scuso nel caso.
> 
> Vedete qualche analogia? Al tempo avreste giustificato Hitler?



Ti consiglio di rimuovere citazioni protette da proprietà intellettuale, nel caso tu l'avessi fatto.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Marzo 2022)

joker07 ha scritto:


> In effetti, se siamo un paese sovrano, non dovrebbero esserci basi militari americane in Italia, con le loro bombe nucleari.
> Se le tenessero a casa loro, visto che ci espongono a rischi rilevanti nel caso di attacco e non possiamo neanche usarle noi.
> Su 180 armi nucleari americane in Europa, 70 sono in Italia (qualcuno dice 90).


Guarda che non ci è imposto con la forza. E avere gli americani dalla nostra è una nostra tutela, non certo un favore a loro.
A meno che non si voglia pensare sempre che gli americani sono i cattivi e i Russi e i Cinesi gli angioletti.

E anche fossero gli americani quelli veramente cattivi, preferisco avere i cattivi dalla mia piuttosto che contro.


----------



## darden (1 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> mi fido più di lei che di un giornale che invia videogames e poi basta andare a prendere gli estrapolati lei ha messo data e ora


Abbiamo un concetto di fiducia diverso.. io non vorrei essere a pranzo con lei nè con i giornalisti della rai che dicono cavolate (e non seguo minimamento come fonte di informazioni)

Comunque stai parlando di una persona che nel mese di Gennaio diceva (riassumo per non fare copia-incolla) : la Russia non può invadere in nessun modo perché in Ucraina è a casa sua e ci si trova per difendere il proprio popolo dai veri invasori che sono la NATO, gli USA e il Regno Unito...

Questa è una persona schierata al 100% con Putin, ovvero di uno che sta bombardando e qualsiasi sia la motivazione (vera o presunta) è ingiustificabile.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> per vedere se è vero scaricati la app per traduzioni vocali prenditi l'estrapolato e fai la contro prova... io ho solo riportato la notizia


Ma si, mica stavo accusando te, dico solo che per quanto ne sappiamo noi di russo quelle traduzioni possono essere vere come no.


----------



## mabadi (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mi domandavo proprio l'altro giorno "chissà se sarà vere ste traduzioni", tanto per quel che ne sappiamo noi... Però obiettivamente non posso commentare, non ne ho la minima idea.


bisognerebbe vedere google translate come le traduce


----------



## joker07 (1 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Guarda che non ci è imposto con la forza. E avere gli americani dalla nostra è una nostra tutela, non certo un favore a loro.
> A meno che non si voglia pensare sempre che gli americani sono i cattivi e i Russi e i Cinesi gli angioletti.
> 
> E anche fossero gli americani quelli veramente cattivi, preferisco avere i cattivi dalla mia piuttosto che contro.


Sinceramente penso che siano più una tutela americana, piuttosto che nostra, visto che decidono loro quando usarle, non noi e ci espongono a rischio attacco a scopo strategico (siamo i più vicini)
Sarebbe diverso, se fossero nostre o se possiamo usarle anche noi.
Comunque non ne faccio una questione di buoni o cattivi, ognuno persegue i propri interessi ideologi e/o economici.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

*Ria Novosti: Domani possibile secondo round di colloqui.*


----------



## vota DC (1 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché l’occidente continui a mandare armi su armi in quando sanno bene che gli Ucraini da soli non possono vincere. In questo modo il numero di civili morti è destinato ad aumentare in modo notevole..


Inviando subito le armi promesse e qualche volontario di respingeva l'invasione o se la rendeva troppo scomoda (ricordiamoci che Saddam Hussein con l'esercito a pezzi è resistito più di un mese, siamo ben lontani da scenari da guerra di inverno). Adesso mi sembra tardi, ma soprattutto la presidentessa dell'europarlamento ha parlato come se la priorità sarebbe di armare gli ucraini per combattere per strada (parole sue) cioè potrebbero veramente puntare sulla distruzione di Kiev così c'è Grecia 2.0


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché l’occidente continui a mandare armi su armi in quando sanno bene che gli Ucraini da soli non possono vincere. In questo modo il numero di civili morti è destinato ad aumentare in modo notevole..


Altrimenti come fai a chiamare lo stato d'emergenza in Italia se non mandi le armi per conto di altri aggirando la costituzione?!?


----------



## Dexter (1 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non credo che si abbia ben chiara la situazione. Anche qui dentro.
> 
> Io continuo a dire che era meglio accettare prima, dopo le prime avvisaglie. Ma no, vuol dire essere essere pro-Putin e segno di vigliaccheria, piuttosto che di lucidità. Ci si gongola sulla stampa russa, non ne hanno più, sono strafiniti, entro due giorni combatteranno con le fionde. Sì sì, pensiamo a come bombardare Mosca.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo post gabri


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2022)

Analisi perfetta di questo tizio che ci è arrivato 4 mesi fa


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2022)

Invasione repubbliche separatiste.. loading
Occupazione e distruzione del resto delle grandi città ucraine.. loading
Perculata clamorosa dei capi di stato europei che tentano la mediazione.. fatto
Richiesta di disarmo nucleare Usa in Europa.. fatto
Ingresso nel conflitto partner Bielorusso.. loading
Amico bodybuilder che osserva pronto ad intervenire (Cina).. loading

Qualcuno ha capito il vero obiettivo di questo teatro di guerra che si è creato e fin dove si vuole spingere l'asse russo-cinese? 

Pur folle e banale che sembri è plausibile secondo voi derubricare la questione ad una sorta di scontro finale di due mondi che rappresentano ideologie diametralmente opposte da che abbiamo memoria?


----------



## cris (1 Marzo 2022)

Comunque noi possiam stare qua le ore a dire cosa dovrebbero fare questi o quelli.
Non tutte le situazioni per forza sono “risolvibili” in maniera semplice e non per forza su tutte le situazioni ultracomplesse è detto che la propria opinione possa esser quella corretta o meno, i nostri posson esser solo commenti “sportivi” in merito, non abbiamo gli elementi per aver una risposta a questa situazione.

L’unica cosa certa e che Putin o ha perso la testa, oppure non l’ha persa ma pur di perseguire i suoi ideali ha perso il contatto con la realta intesa come “conseguenze delle sue azioni”, secondo me ha gia varcato il punto di non ritorno. 

Noi non volendo la guerra preferiremmo che gli ucraini “si arrendano” ma arrendendosi diverrebbero una succursale della russia, sempre con l incubo di nuovi attacchi militari in caso si faccia qualunque cosa non di gradimento alla russia che per inciso è un altro stato, insomma… non un gran campare.


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Inviando subito le armi promesse e qualche volontario di respingeva l'invasione o se la rendeva troppo scomoda (ricordiamoci che Saddam Hussein con l'esercito a pezzi è resistito più di un mese, siamo ben lontani da scenari da guerra di inverno). Adesso mi sembra tardi, ma soprattutto la presidentessa dell'europarlamento ha parlato come se la priorità sarebbe di armare gli ucraini per combattere per strada (parole sue) cioè potrebbero veramente puntare sulla distruzione di Kiev così c'è Grecia 2.0


L'obbiettivo non è salvare l'Ucraina ma fare tanti morti, poi trovo assurdo che mandino allo sbaraglio volontari e coraggiosi giusto per creare morte, guerra, falsi combattimenti per la pace di gente buona e volontari che partono come se andassero a portare giocattoli o trasportare ucraini in fuga con autobus.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Comunque noi possiam stare qua le ore a dire cosa dovrebbero fare questi o quelli.
> Non tutte le situazioni per forza sono “risolvibili” in maniera semplice nciso è un altro stato, insomma… non un gran campare.


Vangelo.


----------



## davoreb (1 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> questa è la storiella che vi piace raccontarvi per soddisfare il vostro antiamericanismo di default.
> I fatti sono che:
> 1) l'Ucraina non è nella Nato e non ci sono missili nucleari sul suolo ucraino;
> 2) si stava a malapena discutendo di fornire protezione agli ucraini che ne facevano richiesta a gran voce, venendo sostanzialmente ignorati (baste leggere le interviste di Zelensky). Evidentemente non avevano tutti i torti a sentirsi minacciati visto che il despota ha attaccato prima;
> ...


Sono molto lontano da anti americanismo o simili e se leggi la mia premessa è: "Putin è un pazzo ed un criminale." Ho sollevato il dubbio che se l'analisi si ferma lì diventa un analisi fuorviante e solo in parte corretta, infatti se ci fermiamo li potrebbe veramente lanciare una bomba atomica domani se uno è pazzo è pazzo.
Cercare di filtrare tute le informazioni che arrivano tra fake, parziali e corrette non è facile e forse nemmeno possibile per noi che in questo momento siamo solo spettatori distanti. Tendo comunque a diffidare di chi si erge portatore della verità assoluta e obiettò che la verità che l'America era lì solo per difendere la democrazia perché hanno un gran cuore. Questa vicenda va avanti da quasi un decennio.


----------



## darden (1 Marzo 2022)

joker07 ha scritto:


> In effetti, se siamo un paese sovrano, non dovrebbero esserci basi militari americane in Italia, con le loro bombe nucleari.
> Se le tenessero a casa loro, visto che ci espongono a rischi rilevanti nel caso di attacco e non possiamo neanche usarle noi.
> Su 180 armi nucleari americane in Europa, 70 sono in Italia (qualcuno dice 90).



Nella NATO (di cui facciamo parte) c'è il trattato di condivisione nucleare che ha un motivo chiaro e semplice: Evitare che altri stati producano armi nucleari. Che cosa significa questo? Si traduce con io USA ti metto x Armi sul tuo territorio ti dico come usarle e poi in caso di emergenza le usi.

Le 70-90 atomiche in italia infatti sono alcune a Ghedi (non ricordo chi ci vive vicino, che fortunello  ) che è sotto controllo completo Italiano e altre ad Aviano che è base Nato, ma oltre gli americani ci sono dentro anche gli italiani.

Poi diciamocelo nessuno vorrà usare mai l'atomica e paradossalmente per buona pace di Putin se gli americani si incazzano fanno molto male anche senza e da casa loro... 3 B2-Spirit (aereo stealth che non vedi sui radar ne hanno 20 operativi) in partenza dal missouri nel 2011 arrivarano a bombardare e lanciare 40 bombe teleguidate (JDAM) in Libia

Il punto è che ci stiamo focalizzando sul Nucleare e sulla presenza della Nato perchè vogliono che ci focalizziamo su quello. Il motivo di tutta sta guerra come sempre sono i soldi e l'ucraina ha un sacco di risorse che Putin ha deciso di volere.


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Si certo e lasciamo solo alla Russia le armi nucleari.


il problema è la gittata non averle o meno, se non fossero in Europa non arriverebbero fino in Russia.


----------



## Dexter (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I russi sono talmente strafiniti che oggi dovrebbero terminare le bombe (a detta dei generaloni medagliati occidentali).
> E invece proprio oggi i russi ne sganciano il triplo dei giorni passati,saranno sicuramente gli ultimi rimasugli,si si,sicuramente


Hanno non so quanti missili pronti da sparare direttamente da sottomarini...da sott'acqua, non c'è neanche bisogno emergano. Giusto per chiarire che la Russia, se dovesse e volesse degenerare, non fa la guerra con le pietre come alcuni credono, purtroppo. Per chi é scarso in geografia: il Mar nero é territorio russo sulle coste nord orientali, non serve neanche inventarsi chissà quale piano per avere una flotta navale massiccia, sottomarina e non.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

@Darren Marshall stamattina in ritardo, sono deluso


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> @Darren Marshall stamattina in ritardo, sono deluso



Solitamente nei bunker la connessione è praticamente assente


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Hanno non so quanti missili pronti da sparare direttamente da sottomarini...da sott'acqua, non c'è neanche bisogno emergano. Giusto per chiarire che la Russia, se dovesse e volesse degenerare, non fa la guerra con le pietre come alcuni credono, purtroppo.


E' il motivo per cui non intervengono, se intervengono sganciano qualcosa e a quel punto la NATO e i paesi che ne fanno parte sono costretti ad entrare in guerra ufficialmente per conquistare la Russia, per portare la loro influenza laggiù e ad aspettarsi un eventuale confetto sulla testa, per adesso si godono la situazione, la finta guerra, la solita burocrazia e diplomazia spiccia, poi magari la situazione degenererà, non possiamo saperlo, ma di sicuro la Russia avrà un ruolo attivo nella vicenda e non si fermerà con semplici negoziati, vogliono mettere in ginocchio un paese prima di andare a fare il negoziato vero, quello decisivo, dove otterranno quello che si erano prefissati di ottenere.


----------



## Devil man (1 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un concetto di fiducia diverso.. io non vorrei essere a pranzo con lei nè con i giornalisti della rai che dicono cavolate (e non seguo minimamento come fonte di informazioni)
> 
> Comunque stai parlando di una persona che nel mese di Gennaio diceva (riassumo per non fare copia-incolla) : la Russia non può invadere in nessun modo perché in Ucraina è a casa sua e ci si trova per difendere il proprio popolo dai veri invasori che sono la NATO, gli USA e il Regno Unito...
> 
> Questa è una persona schierata al 100% con Putin, ovvero di uno che sta bombardando e qualsiasi sia la motivazione (vera o presunta) è ingiustificabile.



Io questa non la conosco, ma la Rai e già recidiva di aver mandato in onda bombardamenti presi da un videogioco, come ho già detto c'è il giorno e la messa in onda del servizio, ci sono diverse app che traducono il vocale, basta fare una contro prova.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Io comunque ancora non ho capito su quali basi si accetta un Ucraina in UE.
Incomprensibile e una mannaia sopra la testa di tutti noi.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Rai news 24 e TG1: “Traduzioni falsate nelle interviste agli ucraini”​*Olga Juravlyova ( professione traduttrice giurata in Umbria )*, su FB ha accusato Rainews e Tg1 di mandare in onda *interviste bugiarde e falsate!
> 
> duro ATTACCO ALLA STAMPA!* dopo le immagini di un video game adesso falsano le traduzioni!
> le accuse sono rivolte alle interviste mandate in onda *da Rainews24 e Rai 1 del 24/02/2022 alle ore 13.*
> ...


Come ho detto in un altro post, avrei voluto vedere se al posto degli Ucraini ci fossero stati i romeni. Se non ci fosse da piangere, ci sarebbe stato da ridere vedere la Rai dire "preghiamo per i romeni" dopo che li hanno presi in giro qualche mese fa per i pochi vaccinati. Giornalismo infimo da parte di MaggioLOni e co.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> @Darren Marshall stamattina in ritardo, sono deluso


Lui si riposa al 6o giorno, non al 7o come qualcuno più famoso


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io questa non la conosco, ma la Rai e già recidiva di aver mandato in onda bombardamenti presi da un videogioco, come ho già detto c'è il giorno e la messa in onda del servizio, ci sono diverse app che traducono il vocale, basta fare una contro prova.








Professionisti.


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io comunque ancora non ho capito su quali basi si accetta un Ucraina in UE.
> Incomprensibile e una mannaia sopra la testa di tutti noi.


Al massimo si accetta il processo di adesione.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> @hakaishin
> 
> Non sono passate nemmeno 12 ore. Chiuso OT.


Chi lo avrebbe mai detto…


----------



## nik10jb (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io comunque ancora non ho capito su quali basi si accetta un Ucraina in UE.
> Incomprensibile e una mannaia sopra la testa di tutti noi.


Potrebbe essere anche una delle carte da giocarsi nei "possibili" negoziati con la Russia. Cedendo su questo punto


----------



## Devil man (1 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Professionisti.



Io sta gente la metterei in trincea a fare le interviste e no nelle città non ancora invase


----------



## Maurizio91 (1 Marzo 2022)

*Dopo la Disney, anche Warner, Sony e Netflix chiudono alla Russia, i loro prossimi film non usciranno lì.*

Parliamo di "qualche" milione, ma un milione qua, un milione là (vedi calcio, altri sport, aziende varie) aumentano la pressione sull economia russa. 

Inoltre andassero a raccontarlo al proprietario di un cinema russo boh in provincia di Mosca se "vabbè è solo qualche milione" (fermo restando che i problemi economici maximi sono ben altri). 


A proposito di aziende...Jeff Bezos non sta facendo nulla?
Non trovo notizie. 
Certo un blocco totale di Amazon in Russia, con relativi blocchi agli stipendi dei dipendenti Amazon in Russia, è impensabile. Ma essendo Amazon un'altra delle tante robe occidentali, mi sarei aspettato qualcosa. 
Elon Musk si è già attivato in tal senso


----------



## Davidoff (1 Marzo 2022)

Ma sti russi sono consapevoli che sventolando il rischio nucleare hanno troncato le relazioni con l'occidente per almeno una generazione? Sono davvero sicuri che staranno bene facendo affari solo con cinesi e indiani, con un'economia già sottosviluppata e devastata dalle sanzioni? Sono veramente tutti fuori di testa? Putin ha i suoi motivi, specialmente economici, per aver attaccato, ma la piega che ha preso la faccenda francamente è ridicola, cominciano ad avanzare pretese intollerabili. Qua non possiamo cedere di un millimetro, o questi ci metteranno sempre più all'angolo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io comunque ancora non ho capito su quali basi si accetta un Ucraina in UE.
> Incomprensibile e una mannaia sopra la testa di tutti noi.


ma penso che si stia trattando per accettare l'Ucraina come paese condidato non come paese membro (come Serbia, Albania, Turchia ecc...) E' impossibile che entri nell'UE direi, non ha alcun parametro per farlo, politico ed economico


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io comunque ancora non ho capito su quali basi si accetta un Ucraina in UE.
> Incomprensibile e una mannaia sopra la testa di tutti noi.


non sei inclusivo


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Dopo la Disney, anche Warner, Sony e Netflix chiudono alla Russia, i loro prossimi film non usciranno lì.*
> 
> Parliamo di "qualche" milione, ma un milione qua, un milione là (vedi calcio, altri sport, aziende varie) aumentano la pressione sull economia russa.
> 
> ...


Sempre curioso di sapere quando certi razzismi economici poi termineranno, strano però che in economia e dove girano grandi interessi si faccia tutto così velocemente, perché l'opinione pubblica vuole questo, vuole il sangue, vuole la guerra e le sanzioni cattive, ma poi chi pagherà tutto quello che stanno perdendo delle multinazionali che hanno bisogno del consumismo e hanno bisogno di affari sporchi, interessi superiori nella degenerazione della società, guerre commerciali, chi pagherà? la pace? il bene? lo spirito libero?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Amnesty international: bombe a grappolo termobariche ieri avrebbero aver colpito un asilo nel Nordest dell'Ucraina (non specifica se evacuato).
> Queste bombe sono in grado di vaporizzare le persone nel loro raggio.*


Sia per sempre maledetto il pazzoide di Mosca...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma penso che si stia trattando per accettare l'Ucraina come paese condidato non come paese membro (come Serbia, Albania, Turchia ecc...) E' impossibile che entri nell'UE direi, non ha alcun parametro per farlo, politico ed economico



Non lo so,temo facciano qualche minkiata con qualche ingresso lampo.
Anche oggi Von Der Leyen si è espressa dicendo che è il momento della verità per l'UE,stessa cosa detta da Michel,presidente del consiglio UE,affermando che l'Unione Europea deve essere all'altezza del momento.


----------



## joker07 (1 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Nella NATO (di cui facciamo parte) c'è il trattato di condivisione nucleare che ha un motivo chiaro e semplice: Evitare che altri stati producano armi nucleari. Che cosa significa questo? Si traduce con io USA ti metto x Armi sul tuo territorio ti dico come usarle e poi in caso di emergenza le usi.
> 
> Le 70-90 atomiche in italia infatti sono alcune a Ghedi (non ricordo chi ci vive vicino, che fortunello  ) che è sotto controllo completo Italiano e altre ad Aviano che è base Nato, ma oltre gli americani ci sono dentro anche gli italiani.
> 
> ...


In realtà avevo letto che non è ben chiaro se gli italiani possono usarle, restano di proprietà americana. In passato c'erano due codici, uno per l'Italia, uno per gli Usa. 
Ora non saprei, hai informazioni più precise?
Comunque questo non toglie, che di fatto dipendi dagli Usa e non sei autonomo, puoi diventare un bersaglio probabile visto che stanno a casa tua.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sia per sempre maledetto il pazzoide di Mosca...


Abbiamo fatto tardi oggi, eh? Dormiglione!


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

*Von der Leyen: "Aiutare la Russia che non sta con Putin"*​


----------



## Zenos (1 Marzo 2022)

Durante i negoziati solitamente ci dovrebbe essere una tregua. Che pagliacci.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Marzo 2022)

Ue Ue ma guarda un po' siamo ancora vivi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen: "Aiutare la Russia che non sta con Putin"*​



"Con le donne nei posti di comando non rischieremo alcuna guerra"
Chi lo diceva ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Durante i negoziati solitamente ci dovrebbe essere una tregua. Che pagliacci.


Ma quali negoziati dai, tutta scena dei russi per far vedere che loro cercano di fare il possibile per terminare il conflitto. 
Andranno avanti con richieste impossibile fino a che gli ucraini non saranno con le spalle al muro sul campo.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen: "Aiutare la Russia che non sta con Putin"*​


Occhio...


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Durante i negoziati solitamente ci dovrebbe essere una tregua. Che pagliacci.


Ed invece hanno iniziato a bombardare direttamente case e asili con le termobariche. Mi aspetto l'invasione da parte della Bielorussia a questo punto. Ma ancora leggo sul topi discussioni tra Pro-Putin e Anti-Putin. Sono nel torto tutti quanti.


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen: "Aiutare la Russia che non sta con Putin"*​


non mi sembra, stanno facendo rappresaglie su chiunque sia russo...una cosa mai vista
e mettono a rischio tutti gli occidentali in Russia che non sono pochi, vabbè per gli affari ormai è notte fonda...


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2022)

*domani secondo appuntamento nei colloqui in Bielorussia*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non mi sembra, stanno facendo rappresaglie su chiunque sia russo...una cosa mai vista
> e mettono a rischio tutti gli occidentali in Russia che non sono pochi, vabbè per gli affari ormai è notte fonda...



Ora vogliono innescare la rivolta in Russia.
del resto in UE sono abituati a compiere questo genere di azioni nei paesi africani,hanno un bel pò di esperienza


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *domani secondo appuntamento nei colloqui in Bielorussia*


La replica dei primi colloqui probabilmente.


----------



## LukeLike (1 Marzo 2022)

*Anonymous ha rivendicato su Twitter la pubblicazione del database del ministero dello Sviluppo economico russo.*


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "Con le donne nei posti di comando non rischieremo alcuna guerra"
> Chi lo diceva ?


Fan parlare sempre lei apposta, è guerra anche questa


----------



## Maurizio91 (1 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sempre curioso di sapere quando certi razzismi economici poi termineranno, strano però che in economia e dove girano grandi interessi si faccia tutto così velocemente, perché l'opinione pubblica vuole questo, vuole il sangue, *vuole la guerra* e le sanzioni cattive, ma poi chi pagherà tutto quello che stanno perdendo delle multinazionali che hanno bisogno del consumismo e hanno bisogno di affari sporchi, interessi superiori nella degenerazione della società, guerre commerciali, chi pagherà? la pace? il bene? lo spirito libero?



Beh no dai, la gente vuole la guerra non credo proprio. Ce la stiamo facendo tutti sotto.
Se mi dici invece che, sotto sotto, la gente si eccita alla classica notizia di esplosione x e sparatoria y allora forse sì, ci sarà sicuramente qualche studio in psicologia sociale. La gente si diverte fin quando non tocca a loro

Dopo questi 4-5 giorni di guerra siamo tutti d'accordo che interventi militari dell'occidente sono da escludere per ovvi motivi. Se non colpisci la Russia neanche economicamente che soluzioni proponi?
Certo, ci va di mezzo la gente comune...come sempre, e per sempre. Ma l'idea è limitare (notevolmente) i danni, circoscrivendoli a meno persone possibili e per meno tempo possibile. Qui nel forum diversi utenti sono ben disposti a "sacrificare" l'intera Ucraina in cambio della non apocalisse; perché ci si dovrebbe porre il problema se il sacrificio dovesse toccare alla Russia? 
E mi fa stranissimo fare un discorso così cinico io che solitamente guardo sempre il "banalissimo" aspetto umano.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen: "Aiutare la Russia che non sta con Putin"*​



L'obiettivo dovrebbe essere quello, aizzare la popolazione contro Putin.

Putin è diventato, per distacco, l'essere umano più scomodo del pianeta.


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La replica dei primi colloqui probabilmente.


Un colloqui dopo 24 ore di bombardamenti brutali sulla popolazione civile. Beh... non è un bell'inizio. Ma Macron non aveva avuto la parola della Russia che i civili non sarebbero stati toccati volutamente da Mosca?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Un colloqui dopo 24 ore di bombardamenti brutali sulla popolazione civile. Beh... non è un bell'inizio. Ma Macron non aveva avuto la parola della Russia che i civili non sarebbero stati toccati volutamente da Mosca?


Macron è un fesso che si fa prendere in giro da Putin


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ora vogliono innescare la rivolta in Russia.
> del resto in UE sono abituati a compiere questo genere di azioni nei paesi africani,hanno un bel pò di esperienza


la seconda guerra mondiale non ha insegnato niente...la Germania è andata in guerra nuovamente perchè per anni è stata motivata da leader nazionalisti che giustificavano la vita rovinata della popolazione per via delle sanzioni della prima guerra mondiale (finite di pagare nel 2010 e sospese per il Muro di Berlino...)

dovevano colpire le persone coinvolte e la stretta cerchia, come negli anni precedenti.
le altre persone non c'entrano niente.

in Russia sono stati presi alla sprovvista tutti quanti, non ne sta beneficiando nessuno tra la popolazione
non hanno le bombe addosso, ma comunque se la passano male adesso
tanti sono sposati tra russi e ucraini, stanno creando faide


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen: "Aiutare la Russia che non sta con Putin"*​


Ricambiamo (un pò tardi a dir la verità) con la stessa moneta di Vladimiro.. negli ultimi anni Putin ha coltivato parecchio nel giardino di casa nostra influenzando soprattutto la parte celodurista della platea social che infatti puntualmente in questa situazione è attivissima nei vaneggiamenti pro-russi dandogli ancora ragione nonostante tutto.. dobbiamo arrivare al punto che senta la sedia tremare per gli strattoni che riceve dai russi stessi.. resistere, destabilizzare e lasciare che cuocia a fuoco lento l'intera economia russa.


----------



## Snake (1 Marzo 2022)

*stanno per colpire con missili di precisione l'SBU (praticamente l'agenzia di sicurezza del governo). Mosca ha invitato i civili e residenti delle abitazioni vicine ad evacuare la zona.*


----------



## LukeLike (1 Marzo 2022)

*Medvedev su Twitter: "Non dimenticatevi che le guerre economiche nella storia dell'umanità si sono spesso trasformate in guerre reali".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Medvedev su Twitter: "Non dimenticatevi che le guerre economiche nella storia dell'umanità si sono spesso trasformate in guerre reali".*


Continuano a minacciare senza sosta...


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Macron è un fesso che si fa prendere in giro da Putin


CI ha creduto davvero dopo i:
-Non invaderemo il Donbass è solo un esercitazione
-Non bombarderemo ne invaderemo l'Ucraina (dopo aver violato le parole del punto uno)

Un po' ingenuo il Presidente della Francia.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Analisi perfetta di questo tizio che ci è arrivato 4 mesi fa


Mi permetto di segnalare a tutti che Nova Lectio è forse il canale più interessante su youtube per chi è appassionato di informazione. Che spazia dalla geopolitica, all'inchiesta, a fatti di cronaca.. è spettacolare. Sarebbe da far vedere nelle scuole.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Medvedev su Twitter: "Non dimenticatevi che le guerre economiche nella storia dell'umanità si sono spesso trasformate in guerre reali".*


Ormai queste minacce fanno meno paura di prima, all'atto pratico la Russia ha perso l'unica cosa che le rimaneva, la paura verso il suo esercito.


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ormai queste minacce fanno meno paura di prima, all'atto pratico la Russia ha perso l'unica cosa che le rimaneva, la paura verso il suo esercito.


Io dei paesi dove un uomo solo comanda ho sempre paura.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

*Russia:"cittadini di Kiev che abitano vicino ai ripetitori lascino immediatamente le loro case"*


----------



## Devil man (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russia:"cittadini di Kiev che abitano vicino ai ripetitori lascino immediatamente le loro case"*


Cecenia 2 si sapeva


----------



## sunburn (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Macron è un fesso che si fa prendere in giro da Putin


Mi spiegate questa cosa di Macron che si fa prendere in giro? 
Da quel che ho sentito hanno avuto una telefonata e poi è stato riportato il contenuto. C’è dell’altro? 
No perché non è che potevano dire “Putin si è impegnato a non colpire civili, ma lo sappiamo tutti che sono minc…”.


----------



## Pungiglione (1 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Un colloqui dopo 24 ore di bombardamenti brutali sulla popolazione civile. Beh... non è un bell'inizio. Ma Macron non aveva avuto la parola della Russia che i civili non sarebbero stati toccati volutamente da Mosca?


Macron imbarazzante gabbato due volte in una settimana da Putin... Persino Giggino Er bibita aveva capito che Putin stava perculando


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Macron è un fesso che si fa prendere in giro da Putin


Lungi da me aizzare polemiche, ma quando annunciò che i non vaccinati lui non li considerava cittadini francesi era un mito, ora invece diventa un fesso. La chiudo immediatamente qua, ma non riuscivo proprio a farmela morire in gola questa. 

Ps ho solo preso spunto dal post, non mi riferisco a te Darren


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russia:"cittadini di Kiev che abitano vicino ai ripetitori lascino immediatamente le loro case"*


Vigliacchi.. magari pensano pure di pulirsi la coscienza avvisando che stanno per bombardare.. Bestie schifose.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

*ALTOPARLANTI RUSSI APPENA FUORI DA KIEV INVITANO I CIVILI AD USCIRE IMMEDIATAMENTE DALLA CITTÀ.
PREVISTO UN BOMBARDAMENTO DI INTENSITÀ DEVASTANTE.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ALTOPARLANTI RUSSI APPENA FUORI DA KIEV INVITANO I CIVILI AD USCIRE IMMEDIATAMENTE DALLA CITTÀ.
> PREVISTO UN BOMBARDAMENTO DI INTENSITÀ DEVASTANTE.*


Che bravi i russi, si lavano la coscienza invitando i civili a lasciare la città. Pur sapendo benissimo che è impossibile evacuare tutte quelle persone in così poco tempo. Anzi rischiano di uccidere ancora più persone che magari tentano di scappare fino all'ultimo.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Macron è un fesso che si fa prendere in giro da Putin





Mika ha scritto:


> CI ha creduto davvero dopo i:
> -Non invaderemo il Donbass è solo un esercitazione
> -Non bombarderemo ne invaderemo l'Ucraina (dopo aver violato le parole del punto uno)
> 
> Un po' ingenuo il Presidente della Francia.



Non è che il toy boy sia ingenuo, ma non l' avesse fatto, saremmo qui a dire che non si è tentata la via diplomatica.

Altrettanto evidente che Putin prende per il culo tutti


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russia:"cittadini di Kiev che abitano vicino ai ripetitori lascino immediatamente le loro case"*


il tempo che digitano sta frase gia li hanno bombardati


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russia:"cittadini di Kiev che abitano vicino ai ripetitori lascino immediatamente le loro case"*



Se radono al suolo la città, occhio all' escalation.

Non si può stare a guardare


----------



## gabri65 (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Macron è un fesso che si fa prendere in giro da Putin



E' un fesso che comanda una potenza nucleare e che permette alla sua gendarmeria di sconfinare in casa nostra e farla da padrone.

E noi a 90^, altro terminologia usata qui per il conflitto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ALTOPARLANTI RUSSI APPENA FUORI DA KIEV INVITANO I CIVILI AD USCIRE IMMEDIATAMENTE DALLA CITTÀ.
> PREVISTO UN BOMBARDAMENTO DI INTENSITÀ DEVASTANTE.*


.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che bravi i russi, si lavano la coscienza invitando i civili a lasciare la città. Pur sapendo benissimo che è impossibile evacuare tutte quelle persone in così poco tempo. Anzi rischiano di uccidere ancora più persone che magari tentano di scappare fino all'ultimo.


Ah, ovviamente le bestie pro-putin da bravi fessi diranno che sono stati umani.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ALTOPARLANTI RUSSI APPENA FUORI DA KIEV INVITANO I CIVILI AD USCIRE IMMEDIATAMENTE DALLA CITTÀ.
> PREVISTO UN BOMBARDAMENTO DI INTENSITÀ DEVASTANTE.*


E ringraziare che li hanno avvisati... Povera gente, vittime di un pazzo


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ALTOPARLANTI RUSSI APPENA FUORI DA KIEV INVITANO I CIVILI AD USCIRE IMMEDIATAMENTE DALLA CITTÀ.
> PREVISTO UN BOMBARDAMENTO DI INTENSITÀ DEVASTANTE.*


Fonte??


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ormai queste minacce fanno meno paura di prima, all'atto pratico la Russia ha perso l'unica cosa che le rimaneva, la paura verso il suo esercito.


concordo


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E ringraziare che li hanno avvisati... Povera gente, vittime di un pazzo


Sarà anche peggio così, impossibile evacuare centinaia di migliaia di persone in così poco tempo. Si rischia anzi che il bombardamento inizi mentre sono all'aperto mentre cercano di scappare. Una strage...


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fonte??


È riportato anche su Tgcom


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Marzo 2022)

Ma ci saranno ancora tanti civili? Io di norma sarei già fuggito ancor prima dell'inizio della guerra eh.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ALTOPARLANTI RUSSI APPENA FUORI DA KIEV INVITANO I CIVILI AD USCIRE IMMEDIATAMENTE DALLA CITTÀ.
> PREVISTO UN BOMBARDAMENTO DI INTENSITÀ DEVASTANTE.*



Alla fine il momento è arrivato.
Zelensky ha perso l'occasione di trattare la neutralità dell'ucraina e ha colpi di tweet e contro-tweet ha perchiulato e continuato a parlare di adesione all'UE,probabilmente spinto dai "nostri" leader.
Da notare che in molti (non parlo di questo forum) esultavano convinti che la mossa di zelensky di mettere in standby la russia (e fargli perdere giorno dopo giorno soldi su soldi) fosse incredibilmente astuta.

Ora come previsto,a pagarne le conseguenze sarà buona parte della popolazione ucraina.


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarà anche peggio così, impossibile evacuare centinaia di migliaia di persone in così poco tempo. Si rischia anzi che il bombardamento inizi mentre sono all'aperto mentre cercano di scappare. Una strage...


Pensa in questo momento essere un allettato che per qualsiasi problema non riesce a muoversi, che sia anziano o invalido, sentire un messaggio del genere... sperare di arrivare a sera praticamente.. proprio magnanime ste matrioske del razzo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma ci saranno ancora tanti civili? Io di norma sarei già fuggito ancor prima dell'inizio della guerra eh.



per ora si parla di mezzo milione di profughi, in una nazione di 45 milioni di abitanti, quindi sì sono ancora tutti lì


----------



## Controcorrente (1 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma ci saranno ancora tanti civili? Io di norma sarei già fuggito ancor prima dell'inizio della guerra eh.


3.000.000 di persone... ci vorrebbe un mese in condizioni normali per evacuarli. Considera poi che questo è un paese povero, c'è chi non ha nemmeno i mezzi, economici e fisici, per andarsene.


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

Cmq in questo momento io fossi nella Georgia agirei contro i separatisti


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma ci saranno ancora tanti civili? Io di norma sarei già fuggito ancor prima dell'inizio della guerra eh.


Non è facile evacuare milioni di di persone in poco tempo, le strade si bloccano per le centinaia di macchine, le stazioni si ingolfano ecc.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarà anche peggio così, impossibile evacuare centinaia di migliaia di persone in così poco tempo. Si rischia anzi che il bombardamento inizi mentre sono all'aperto mentre cercano di scappare. Una strage...


Naturalmente voglio sperare che l'avviso sua seguito dal dar tempo almeno ai civili di uscire, sennò tanto valeva non dire un caspio.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq in questo momento io fossi nella Georgia agirei contro i separatisti


Ma per carità, così gli dai solo il casus belli.
Per altro un pezzo di Georgia se lo sono già presi


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ALTOPARLANTI RUSSI APPENA FUORI DA KIEV INVITANO I CIVILI AD USCIRE IMMEDIATAMENTE DALLA CITTÀ.
> PREVISTO UN BOMBARDAMENTO DI INTENSITÀ DEVASTANTE.*


Assurdo….


----------



## Controcorrente (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Alla fine il momento è arrivato.
> Zelensky ha perso l'occasione di trattare la neutralità dell'ucraina e ha colpi di tweet e contro-tweet ha perchiulato e continuato a parlare di adesione all'UE,probabilmente spinto dai "nostri" leader.
> Da notare che in molti (non parlo di questo forum) esultavano convinti che la mossa di zelensky di mettere in standby la russia (e fargli perdere giorno dopo giorno soldi su soldi) fosse incredibilmente astuta.
> 
> Ora come previsto,a pagarne le conseguenze sarà buona parte della popolazione ucraina.


C'è chi preferisce morire libero, che vivere schiavo.


----------



## darden (1 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> per ora si parla di mezzo milione di profughi, in una nazione di 45 milioni di abitanti, quindi sì sono ancora tutti lì


Aggiungo che Kiev è una città da 3 Milioni di abitanti.. anche se ne fosse andata metà della città sarebbero comunque tantissime persone


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Alla fine il momento è arrivato.
> Zelensky ha perso l'occasione di trattare la neutralità dell'ucraina e ha colpi di tweet e contro-tweet ha perchiulato e continuato a parlare di adesione all'UE,probabilmente spinto dai "nostri" leader.
> Da notare che in molti (non parlo di questo forum) esultavano convinti che la mossa di zelensky di mettere in standby la russia (e fargli perdere giorno dopo giorno soldi su soldi) fosse incredibilmente astuta.
> 
> Ora come previsto,a pagarne le conseguenze sarà buona parte della popolazione ucraina.


L'offerta dell'Ucraina ieri era praticamente tutto ciò che voleva la Russia senza dover cedere anche l'indipendenza, non scherziamo. 
Putin prima parla di minaccia NATO, rinunciano alla NATO, Donbass e Crimea ma la guerra continua e tu continui ad incolpare Zelensky?


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se radono al suolo la città, occhio all' escalation.
> 
> Non si può stare a guardare


_infatti, temo questo. poi dopo hai voglia ha dire “ha iniziato questo”, “ha iniziato quello”. Se da quello che penso ci siamo dentro _


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Naturalmente voglio sperare che l'avviso sua seguito dal dar tempo almeno ai civili di uscire, sennò tanto valeva non dire un caspio.


Ci saranno ancora quasi un milione di persone a Kiev (normalmente ci sono tre milioni di persone) per evacuarli ci vorrebbero come minimo 3/4 giorni, altro che ore.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> per ora si parla di mezzo milione di profughi, in una nazione di 45 milioni di abitanti, quindi sì sono ancora tutti lì


Conta però che gli uomini non possono lasciare il paese, restano comunque tanti, forse troppi da evacuare, sarà una strage.... Ma che diamine ha in testa quel folle?


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Alla fine il momento è arrivato.
> Zelensky ha perso l'occasione di trattare la neutralità dell'ucraina e ha colpi di tweet e contro-tweet ha perchiulato e continuato a parlare di adesione all'UE,probabilmente spinto dai "nostri" leader.
> Da notare che in molti (non parlo di questo forum) esultavano convinti che la mossa di zelensky di mettere in standby la russia (e fargli perdere giorno dopo giorno soldi su soldi) fosse incredibilmente astuta.
> 
> Ora come previsto,a pagarne le conseguenze sarà buona parte della popolazione ucraina.


La Russia però ne uscirà con le ossa rotte. Sarà isolata anche dalla Cina se fa una cosa del genere è la nato interverrà


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io dei paesi dove un uomo solo comanda ho sempre paura.


Tipo in Italia?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> C'è chi preferisce morire libero, che vivere schiavo.



Nulla da obiettare.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (1 Marzo 2022)

Sarà un genocidio totale. Spero solo che finisca qui, anche se ormai credo sia scoppiato tutto, mi aspetto l'intervento cinese nel pacifico dopo la presa di Kiev e l'accusa sulle sanzioni russe e ci siamo.

Io non scriverò più nulla comunque, non riesco proprio a resistere di rispondere a certi commenti, perciò meglio che mi taccio da solo, speriamo di poter tornare a commentare il Milan.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci saranno ancora quasi un milione di persone a Kiev (normalmente ci sono tre milioni di persone) per evacuarli ci vorrebbero come minimo 3/4 giorni, altro che ore.


Dici che non faranno in tempo? Conta che ai maschi é proibito uscire dal paese. 

Edit :Errore mio, si parla di lasciare Kiev, non L'Ucraina


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tipo in Italia?


Non scherzare nemmeno, Draghi non può ordinare di bombardare un paese. C'è un Parlamento. Striscia la Notizia prende in giro politici. Ministri, Presidenti del Consiglio e Presidenti della Repubblica con Meme da trent'anni e ancora la trasmissione non è stata chiusa. Fallo in Russia un meme a Putin...

Suvvia, ogni tanto cercate davvero di essere un minimo analitici e non di parte a seconda di chi tifate, sia voi pro putin che sia quelli pro-USA.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2022)

come si fa a dire di lasciare l'Ucraina a cavarsela da sola per evitare ripercussioni? a parte che non servirebbe perchè dopo toccherebbe alla Moldavia Finlandia ecc e via cosi ma poi è umanamente impossibile dai

ma comunque anche se uno se ne fregasse dell'Ucraina e se anche Putin si fermasse dopo la conquista ucraina creeresti comunque un precedente..e lui stesso dopo un pò di calma potrebbe ripetere il giochetto in ogni momento (oltre agli altri ovviamente)


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

*Nuovo attacco a Kharkiv*


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> come si fa a dire di lasciare l'Ucraina a cavarsela da sola per evitare ripercussioni? a parte che non servirebbe perchè dopo toccherebbe alla Moldavia Finlandia ecc e via cosi ma poi è umanamente impossibile dai
> 
> ma comunque anche se uno se ne fregasse dell'Ucraina e se anche Putin si fermasse dopo la conquista ucraina creeresti comunque un precedente..e lui stesso dopo un pò di calma potrebbe ripetere il giochetto in ogni momento (oltre agli altri ovviamente)


Non sprecare tempo, non li convincerai mai che il loro uomo forte l’ha fatta abbondantemente fuori dal vaso, a prescindere da tutto il contesto preesistente


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2022)

Ma il 2022 non doveva essere un anno migliore? Pensavo che peggio del 2020-2021 non fosse immaginabile ma messi a confronto sono acqua fresca.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'offerta dell'Ucraina ieri era praticamente tutto ciò che voleva la Russia senza dover cedere anche l'indipendenza, non scherziamo.
> Putin prima parla di minaccia NATO, rinunciano alla NATO, Donbass e Crimea ma la guerra continua e tu continui ad incolpare Zelensky?



Non si è arreso e non è scappato,onore a lui, lo incolpo solamente per aver messo a repentaglio la vita di migliaia/milioni di persone nonostante la caduta di kiev fosse nell'aria dal giorno 0.
E con questo non sto ne lodando ne giustificando ne putin ne nessun altro.

Poi possiamo stare a discutere per ore sul "meglio morire lottando e non da schiavi",mi sta bene,io però preferisco salvare più vite possibile,soprattutto se la guerra pende da una sola parte e non c'è via d'uscita.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2022)

comunque il discorso di "segarli" sulle cose piu frivole (tipo lo sport,il cinema,ecc) per quanto banale non è poi cosi da sottovalutare

le persone comuni vivono di questo e sapere di essere le uniche al mondo che devono subire queste cose può creare quel malcontento che può servire

alla fine è lo scopo di queste misure parliamoci chiaro


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non scherzare nemmeno, Draghi non può ordinare di bombardare un paese. C'è un Parlamento. Striscia la Notizia prende in giro politici con Meme da trent'anni e ancora la trasmissione non è stata chiusa. Fallo in Russia un meme a Putin...
> 
> Suvvia, ogni tanto cercate davvero di essere un minimo analitici e non di parte a seconda di chi tifate, sia voi pro putin che sia quelli pro-USA.


Ma se lo ha appena fatto?
Ha dichiarato lo stato di emergenza fino al 31 dicembre, 10 mesi, in Ucraina è di 30 giorni (là dove la guerra c'è per davvero), con questo mezzuccio ha creato un modo per passare oltre il parlamento per fare.. beh quello che hai scritto tu, fare la guerra dando armi alla NATO e uomini, usando la solidarietà per imporsi sul parlamento che da 2 anni viene bypassato per finte questione sanitarie e ora verrà bypassato per favorire gli sfollati in larga parte TERRIBILI NO VAX, ma in sostanza serve per fare la guerra se ci viene detto o per seguire i famosi "alleati", nient'altro.
Draghi è un uomo solo al comando con pieni poteri, stessa cosa che succede in Russia ma senza avere enti sovranazionali o banche dietro, perché quelli sono la garanzia per fare gli investimenti necessari alla svendita di tantissimi settori strategici nazionali italiani, isto che militarmente siamo già stati svenduti, siamo già "protetti", lo stesso vale con patate per altri settori importanti del paese, green, transizione qui transizione là, agende sovranazionali, nuove democrazie, digitalizzazione forzata, parlamento e popolo bypassati quando c'è odore di elezioni.
Sveglia... striscia in realtà cerca di imbonire l'opinione che si ha della politica, la rende bella, genuina, simpatica, come facevano durante il bagaglino negli anni 90 e Gullotta si vestiva da donna.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Ogni giorno che passa, comunque, la Russia è sempre più vicina al baratro… le bombe costano e l’esercito pure. 
Se ci sarà uno scontro totale kiev verrà ricordata come le termopili


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

*Ambasciatore russo a Roma:"l'UE si è definitivamente schierata con il Regime di Kiev che ha applicato un genocidio verso parte della sua popolazione"*


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> C'è chi preferisce morire libero, che vivere schiavo.


Tutto vero, giuro, concordo con te, però sto twitter maniaco a più riprese ha letteralmente sput..nato i paesi che gli han dato aiuti "ringrazio sentitamente Draghi Mario, nato a Roma il XX/Xx/xxxx e l'Italia intera per le armi che ci ha inviato per combattere il nemico russo" son cose che non devono esistere al mondo. Sto qui avrà un mirino alla tempia costantemente, ma dopo 86 tweet glielo punterei anch'io il mirino. 

Come sempre specifico che non tifo per putin né per nessun altro, prima di sentirmi dare 
dell'anti-nato amante del dittatore Putin...


----------



## darden (1 Marzo 2022)

*Maersk e Mediterranean Shipping Company, le due più grandi compagni di trasporto container, hanno bloccato tutte le prenotazioni di cargo da e per la Russia, accetteranno solo quelle per cibo, medicinali e beni umanitari [Fonte CNN]*


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non si è arreso e non è scappato,onore a lui, lo incolpo solamente per aver messo a repentaglio la vita di migliaia/milioni di persone nonostante la caduta di kiev fosse nell'aria dal giorno 0.
> E con questo non sto ne lodando ne giustificando ne putin ne nessun altro.
> 
> Poi possiamo stare a discutere per ore sul "meglio morire lottando e non da schiavi",mi sta bene,io però preferisco salvare più vite possibile,soprattutto se la guerra pende da una sola parte e non c'è via d'uscita.


Non capisco il ragionamento, sono gli stessi abitanti che non si arrendono, evidentemente la rivoluzione de 2014 non era poi così indotta dall’esterno. Sono più costretti i soldati russi ad attaccare che gli ucraini a resistere


----------



## sunburn (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Naturalmente voglio sperare che l'avviso sua seguito dal dar tempo almeno ai civili di uscire, sennò tanto valeva non dire un caspio.


È una cosa che fanno per rispettare formalmente il diritto internazionale.
In passato ho letto diversi articoli e saggi su questa storia degli avvisi ai civili in prossimità di obiettivi militari e non puoi avere idea delle porcate che sono state fatte dagli eserciti. Tipo il roof-knocking: lanciano una bombetta di avvertimento sul palazzo e dopo un paio di minuti, a volte anche meno, arriva la bomba che distrugge tutto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Ambasciatore russo a Roma:"l'UE si è definitivamente schierata con il Regime di Kiev che ha applicato un genocidio verso parte della sua popolazione"*


Ecco proprio ciò di cui parlavo, sei in guerra diamine, e passi più tempo a ringraziare PUBBLICAMENTE quei paesi che nonostante tutto ti stanno dando una mano. Ma una palla in fronte te la meriti per continuare a tirare in ballo tutti e che cavolo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Ambasciatore russo a Roma:"l'UE si è definitivamente schierata con il Regime di Kiev che ha applicato un genocidio verso parte della sua popolazione"*


Ma ha detto veramente sta cosa mentre lanciano bombe in testa alla gente?


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma se lo ha appena fatto?
> Ha dichiarato lo stato di emergenza fino al 31 dicembre, 10 mesi, in Ucraina è di 30 giorni (là dove la guerra c'è per davvero), con questo mezzuccio ha creato un modo per passare oltre il parlamento per fare.. beh quello che hai scritto tu, fare la guerra dando armi alla NATO e uomini, usando la solidarietà per imporsi sul parlamento che da 2 anni viene bypassato per finte questione sanitarie e ora verrà bypassato per favorire gli sfollati in larga parte TERRIBILI NO VAX, ma in sostanza serve per fare la guerra se ci viene detto o per seguire i famosi "alleati", nient'altro.
> Draghi è un uomo solo al comando con pieni poteri, stessa cosa che succede in Russia ma senza avere enti sovranazionali o banche dietro, perché quelli sono la garanzia per fare gli investimenti necessari alla svendita di tantissimi settori strategici nazionali italiani, isto che militarmente siamo già stati svenduti, siamo già "protetti", lo stesso vale con patate per altri settori importanti del paese, green, transizione qui transizione là, agende sovranazionali, nuove democrazie, digitalizzazione forzata, parlamento e popolo bypassati quando c'è odore di elezioni.
> Sveglia... striscia in realtà cerca di imbonire l'opinione che si ha della politica, la rende bella, genuina, simpatica, come facevano durante il bagaglino negli anni 90 e Gullotta si vestiva da donna.


Vabbe, non si può discutere con chi pensa che uno e il bene assoluto e ha ragione in maniera assoluta e gli altri sono cattivi e hanno provocato tutto i mali del mondo. 

Spero che non peggiori la situazione e non si entri in una guera totale. Io un fucile per Biden o Putin non lo imbraccio, te forse per Putin si. In tal caso spero che non ti accada nulla perché ti stimo e sei uno degli utenti con cui si può discutere.

Per il resto vedremo come andrà a finire.

Io vedo colpevoli sia occidente che Putin, te vedi innocente Putin e colpevole l'occidente. Accetto la tua presa di posizione, non la condivido e non mi convincerai mai di tifare Putin come nessuno mi convincerà di tifare Nato o USA. Sto giro hanno sbagliato tutte le parti in causa, perché quando piovono missili termobarici sulle case tutti hanno sbagliato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

*Zelensky al parlamento europeo: "Putin parla di obiettivi militari ma uccide bambini, parla di operazioni contro le infrastrutture strategiche, ma qui stanno morendo dei bambini, ieri ne ha uccisi 16 con i suoi missili".*


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Ambasciatore russo a Roma:"l'UE si è definitivamente schierata con il Regime di Kiev che ha applicato un genocidio verso parte della sua popolazione"*


e questo perchè non è stato espulso come gli altri


----------



## Dexter (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Zelensky al parlamento europeo: "Putin parla di obiettivi militari ma uccide bambini, parla di operazioni contro le infrastrutture strategiche, ma qui stanno morendo dei bambini, ieri ne ha uccisi 16 con i suoi missili".*


Sto Zelensky é il peggior soggetto della vicenda dopo Putin


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ecco proprio ciò di cui parlavo, sei in guerra diamine, e passi più tempo a ringraziare PUBBLICAMENTE quei paesi che nonostante tutto ti stanno dando una mano. Ma una palla in fronte te la meriti per continuare a tirare in ballo tutti e che cavolo.


Mettiti nei panni della resistenza ucraina, soprattutto della parte di popolazione civile che ha imbracciato il fucile.. sapendo che ci sono colonne di mezzi russi dirette alle maggiori città, affrontare il nemico sapendo che si ha il sostegno dei paesi europei credo sia fondamentale per tenere viva la fiamma.


----------



## Masanijey (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'offerta dell'Ucraina ieri era praticamente tutto ciò che voleva la Russia senza dover cedere anche l'indipendenza, non scherziamo.
> Putin prima parla di minaccia NATO, rinunciano alla NATO, Donbass e Crimea ma la guerra continua e tu continui ad incolpare Zelensky?


In una settimana avrò letto più della metà dei commenti nelle varie discussioni create e non una sola volta un commento sulla mamma di Vladimiro, il cui cognome oltretutto ha una certa assonanza con la sua probabile professione.
Ma oggi è moda, andare contro corrente, cercare il cavillo per smontare il buon senso.. È troppo cool!


----------



## Milo (1 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sto Zelensky é il peggior soggetto della vicenda dopo Putin



non capisco perché si accusi lui solo perché ha detto la verità, ma non è un accusa forse non conosco totalmente ma storia


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sto Zelensky é il peggior soggetto della vicenda dopo Putin


Certo, doveva consegnare L'Ucraina alla Russia. ;-)


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non capisco perché si accusi lui solo perché ha detto la verità, ma non è un accusa forse non conosco totalmente ma storia


Perché è diventato ormai prassi fare i bastian contrari, tutto qua.


----------



## Dexter (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo, doveva consegnare L'Ucraina alla Russia. ;-)


Per voi Raul Bova é un genio e sarebbe capace di gestire un'eventuale guerra in Italia. Perché di questo si tratta. Ovviamente senza la follia totale di Putin non ne staremo neanche parlando, ma Zelensky presidente di uno stato indipendente é peggio di Galliani AD di una società che fattura tot...gente che dovrebbe fare tutt'altro e che si ritrova queste cariche che non gli competono minimamente


----------



## gabri65 (1 Marzo 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> In una settimana avrò letto più della metà dei commenti nelle varie discussioni create e non una sola volta un commento sulla mamma di Vladimiro, il cui cognome oltretutto ha una certa assonanza con la sua probabile professione.
> Ma oggi è moda, andare contro corrente, cercare il cavillo per smontare il buon senso.. È troppo cool!



Mi aspettavo qualcosa di diverso da te, devo essere sincero, Dejan.


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Vabbe, non si può discutere con chi pensa che uno e il bene assoluto e ha ragione in maniera assoluta e gli altri sono cattivi e hanno provocato tutto i mali del mondo.
> 
> Spero che non peggiori la situazione e non si entri in una guera totale. Io un fucile per Biden o Putin non lo imbraccio, te forse per Putin si. In tal caso spero che non ti accada nulla perché ti stimo e sei uno degli utenti con cui si può discutere.
> 
> ...


No no Halt, io non sto difendendo Putin, sono semplicemente un tizio che non si beve il buono puro e analizza il cattivo in maniera neutrale, sono uno a cui dà fastidio la narrativa globalista attuale che viene imposta, non sono favorevole alla guerra ma se accade analizzo ciò che ha portato a questo e che si sarebbe potuto evitare, invece, ahimè, vedo un paese lasciato ardere infelicemente da chi nel 2014 ha aperto la strada a ciò che vediamo oggi e ora prende le difese di qualcosa che gli serve a terra, distrutto, perché l'Ucraina verrà distrutta, sia dai russi sia da noi, per cattiveria umana, per interesse, per interessi indiretti a questa guerra che come vedete ci appartiene senza entrarci attivamente ma passivamente, come NATO, perché prima dobbiamo aspettare che si completi ciò che è in agenda, un paese distrutto che porti a tanti sfollati e vendita di armi, una Russia a pezzi pure se vincente, ci sono tanti vantaggi in questo ma poi la narrativa sarà da spiegare bene, ci sarà anche da togliere le sanzioni giusto? o sarà tutto rose e fiori? ci saranno vincitori e vinti? vinceremo noi? noi non possiamo perdere perché ciò che vogliamo è mettere le mani sull'Ucraina e nel frattempo indebolire Putin, se l'Ucraina va a fuoco e Putin diventa più debole il piano si completa da sé, ma Putin può mettere fine a tutto nel caso la NATO e soprattutto noi osassimo andare oltre con sanzioni e richieste strane, questo nel caso qui qualcuno pensasse che la Russia prima o poi cessi di fare i propri interessi per favorire l'avanzata di truppe filoamericane nei suoi paraggi, questo col favore dell'UE che serve proprio a fare gli interessi americani in zone così pericolose dove gli Usa non possono fare geopolitica attivamente se non passando attraverso noi, NATO, equilibri deboli proprio ad passo da casa nostra, da quando qualcuno ha pensato all'allargamento dell'UE a discapito del benessere dei padri fondatori dell'UE come requisito necessario per stare bene... eccovi il finale, ecco il benessere superiore, ecco i benefici dell'allargamento e delle manie di conquista.


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché è diventato ormai prassi fare i bastian contrari, tutto qua.


Nulla è casuale... chi oggi sta bombardando Kiev è anni che semina "pensiero alternativo" sui social, oggi c'è ancora uno zoccolo duro, una generazione che non è stata intaccata dall'autolesionismo occidentale moderno, ma in un ottica di medio-lungo termine serrare i ranghi in una situazione del genere in modo coeso sarà sempre più difficile.


----------



## darden (1 Marzo 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> In una settimana avrò letto più della metà dei commenti nelle varie discussioni create e non una sola volta un commento sulla mamma di Vladimiro, il cui cognome oltretutto ha una certa assonanza con la sua probabile professione.
> Ma oggi è moda, andare contro corrente, cercare il cavillo per smontare il buon senso.. È troppo cool!



E' vero e soprattutto nessuno che dica che ha due figlie il cui cognome è "Putina"..... Ma sono brutte forte...


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mettiti nei panni della resistenza ucraina, soprattutto della parte di popolazione civile che ha imbracciato il fucile.. sapendo che ci sono colonne di mezzi russi dirette alle maggiori città, affrontare il nemico sapendo che si ha il sostegno dei paesi europei credo sia fondamentale per tenere viva la fiamma.


Ma allora lo dici a chi di dovere, non facendo tweew su tweet dicendo chiaramente chi ti sta aiutando e come lo sta facendo.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo, doveva consegnare L'Ucraina alla Russia. ;-)


Se un domani l Russia, dalla Libia, decide di arrivare in Italia, immagino dovremmo arrenderci istantaneamente


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> No no Halt, io non sto difendendo Putin, sono semplicemente un tizio che non si beve il buono puro e analizza il cattivo in maniera neutrale, sono uno a cui dà fastidio la narrativa globalista attuale che viene imposta, non sono favorevole alla guerra ma se accade analizzo ciò che ha portato a questo e che si sarebbe potuto evitare, invece, ahimè, vedo un paese lasciato ardere infelicemente da chi nel 2014 ha aperto la strada a ciò che vediamo oggi e ora prende le difese di qualcosa che gli serve a terra, distrutto, perché l'Ucraina verrà distrutta, sia dai russi sia da noi, per cattiveria umana, per interesse, per interessi indiretti a questa guerra che come vedete ci appartiene senza entrarci attivamente ma passivamente, come NATO, perché prima dobbiamo aspettare che si completi ciò che è in agenda, un paese distrutto che porti a tanti sfollati e vendita di armi, una Russia a pezzi pure se vincente, ci sono tanti vantaggi in questo ma poi la narrativa sarà da spiegare bene, ci sarà anche da togliere le sanzioni giusto? o sarà tutto rose e fiori? ci saranno vincitori e vinti? vinceremo noi? noi non possiamo perdere perché ciò che vogliamo è mettere le mani sull'Ucraina e nel frattempo indebolire Putin, se l'Ucraina va a fuoco e Putin diventa più debole il piano si completa da sé, ma Putin può mettere fine a tutto nel caso la NATO e soprattutto noi osassimo andare oltre con sanzioni e richieste strane, questo nel caso qui qualcuno pensasse che la Russia prima o poi cessi di fare i propri interessi per favorire l'avanzata di truppe filoamericane nei suoi paraggi, questo col favore dell'UE che serve proprio a fare gli interessi americani in zone così pericolose dove gli Usa non possono fare geopolitica attivamente se non passando attraverso noi, NATO, equilibri deboli proprio ad passo da casa nostra, da quando qualcuno ha pensato all'allargamento dell'UE a discapito del benessere dei padri fondatori dell'UE come requisito necessario per stare bene... eccovi il finale, ecco il benessere superiore, ecco i benefici dell'allargamento e delle manie di conquista.



Perfetto


----------



## Masanijey (1 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi aspettavo qualcosa di diverso da te, devo essere sincero, Dejan.


Spiegami Gabri


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché è diventato ormai prassi fare i bastian contrari, tutto qua.


Sempre gli stessi per altro. 
inizialmente nemmeno io mi ero schierato, perché in fondo di verità e torbido sul Donbass c’è, molte similitudini con Kosovo/Servia, dove siamo intervenuti per la parte indipendentista. Però ora come si fa a giustificare sto schifo? addirittura si dice che è colpa di cui non si arrende


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma allora lo dici a chi di dovere, non facendo tweew su tweet dicendo chiaramente chi ti sta aiutando e come lo sta facendo.


Ma non pensi che sia al momento il modo più facile per comunicare con la popolazione? non penso abbiano il tempo di andare in radio o televisione, anzi non penso esistano nemmeno al momento li


----------



## darden (1 Marzo 2022)

*Nella regione di Sumy c'è stato il primo scambio di prigionieri, 5 soldati Ucraini in cambio di 1 ufficiale Russo [Fonte The Guardian/Twitter]*


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

*Esplosioni a Kiev, suona allarme anti aereo*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Marzo 2022)

*Anonymus Hackera tutte le frequenze militari russe e le rende pubbliche sui social invitando i cittadini a "trollare" sui canali radio per rendere impossibili le comunicazioni militari*


----------



## gabri65 (1 Marzo 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Spiegami Gabri



Che il dire che Putin c'ha la mamma facile lo trovo superfluo e non aiuta l'Ucraina, che sarebbe il mio desiderio. Personalmente i commenti di offesa gratuita a Putin sono tra quelli che ignoro, magari sbaglierò.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sto Zelensky é il peggior soggetto della vicenda dopo Putin


ma scusa eh ma ti riferisci alle parole che hai quotato o ad altre cose?

perchè se ti riferisci alle parole che hai quotato che ca.. doveva dire scusa? se è la verità?

è venuta sta mania di dare contro a Zelenski non si sa bene perchè...avrà anche lui le sue colpe nella gestione di questa guerra..possibile...ma le colpe di Putini sono il 90% le sue il 10%

(e sono già stato generoso credo)


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che il dire che Putin c'ha la mamma facile lo trovo superfluo e non aiuta l'Ucraina, che sarebbe il mio desiderio. Personalmente i commenti di offesa gratuita a Putin sono tra quelli che ignoro, magari sbaglierò.


cioè offese come non ci fosse un domani dalla mattina alla sera a Di Maio Draghi Virologi vari ecc e a un signore che uccide innocenti e bambini invece si invoca alla moderatezza? 

ragazzi un minimo di logica anche nella follia vi prego...


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che il dire che Putin c'ha la mamma facile lo trovo superfluo e non aiuta l'Ucraina, che sarebbe il mio desiderio. Personalmente i commenti di offesa gratuita a Putin sono tra quelli che ignoro, magari sbaglierò.


Ultimo mio off topic poi smetto altrimenti chiudono il topic.
Ricordo chiaramente insulti personali o anche di peggio ai danni di Speranza ed il governo durante la pandemia. 

Trovo molto "curioso" che ora gli stessi (non tu direttamente, è un discorso generico) adottino un atteggiamento equidistante dal conflitto, insultando addirittura Zelensky senza mai dire una sola parola contro Putin, limitandosi al massimo ad un "Non supporto certo Putin". 

Il che fa presupporre da parte di molti una estrema malafede di base, dove la maschera non viene calata solo per evitare di palesare le proprie deprecabili posizioni.

Chiuso off topic


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Anonymus Hackera tutte le frequenze militari russe e le rende pubbliche sui social invitando i cittadini a "trollare" sui canali radio per rendere impossibili le comunicazioni militari*


Idolo


----------



## Milanoide (1 Marzo 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> come in russia sono vittime della loro propaganda qua siamo in parte vittime della propaganda occidentale dove Putin il pazzo è andato fuori di testa ed ha iniziato un guerra la realtà purtroppo spesso non è mai bianca o nera ma spesso sul grigio.
> 
> Putin è un criminale è sta uccidendo la gente ma spero che ci rendiamo conto che la NATO capitanata dagli USA ha grossissime responsabilità di quello che sta succedendo oggi, difficile quantificarle ma sicuramente chi ha gestito la cosa è criminale quasi quanto Putin.


Azz! Uno è matto.
Ma l'altro, la Nato, affetta da morte cerebrale (cit. Macron), se non si fosse fatto nulla continuava a dormire, no?
Che brutto sogno hai fatto, Vlad, dillo alla mamma...


----------



## Devil man (1 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma scusa eh ma ti riferisci alle parole che hai quotato o ad altre cose?
> 
> perchè se ti riferisci alle parole che hai quotato che ca.. doveva dire scusa? se è la verità?
> 
> ...


----------



## gabri65 (1 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cioè offese come non ci fosse un domani dalla mattina alla sera a Di Maio Draghi Virologi vari ecc e a un signore che uccide innocenti e bambini invece si invoca alla moderatezza?
> 
> ragazzi un minimo di logica anche nella follia vi prego...





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ultimo mio off topic poi smetto altrimenti chiudono il topic.
> Ricordo chiaramente insulti personali o anche di peggio ai danni di Speranza ed il governo durante la pandemia.
> 
> Trovo molto "curioso" che ora gli stessi (non tu direttamente, è un discorso generico) adottino un atteggiamento equidistante dal conflitto, insultando addirittura Zelensky senza mai dire una sola parola contro Putin, limitandosi al massimo ad un "Non supporto certo Putin".
> ...



E ti pareva. Dai, più forte.

Adesso metto in firma una bella offesa alla mamma di Putin, così entro nel giro degli illuminati.

Qui io ragiono di arrivare il prima possibile alla cessazione della morte delle persone, costi quel che costi, e tutto quello che sapete dire è parlare di come offendere Putin e le ovvie polemiche pregresse su altra gente di alto spessore politico.

Io credo che la mia esperienza qui dentro sia giunta al capolinea, spero vi sia di sollievo.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


>


E quindi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

*TRUPPE RUSSE PRENDONO IL CONTROLLO DELLO SNODO FERROVIARIO DELLA CITTÀ DI KHERSON NEL SUD DELL'UCRAINA. LA CITTÀ È SEMPRE PIU IN MANO AI RUSSI.*


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2022)

i residenti al centro sono evacuati in larga parte, restano in altre zone.
comunque vanno nelle cantine o nei rifugi ogni volta che suona la sirena, a meno che non collassino le strutture e i palazzi tipo torri gemelle dovrebbero essere salvi


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *TRUPPE RUSSE PRENDONO IL CONTROLLO DELLO SNODO FERROVIARIO DELLA CITTÀ DI KHERSON NEL SUD DELL'UCRAINA. LA CITTÀ È SEMPRE PIU IN MANO AI RUSSI.*


.


----------



## Djici (1 Marzo 2022)

Come si fa a perdere tempo ed insultare un presidente perché twitta...mentre un altro presidente sta sganciando il fuoco del inferno su un paese CHE NON AVEVA FATTO NULLA, e mette in pericolo la VITA SU QUESTA TERRA se qualcuno osa contradirlo...
E assurdo.

Tutto il mio sostegno al presidente Ucraino e al popolo che lotta per essere libero. Sanno che ci lasceranno la vita.
Come lo sapevano pure i nostri nonni quando si sono ribellati contro la follia tedesca.


----------



## Masanijey (1 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che il dire che Putin c'ha la mamma facile lo trovo superfluo e non aiuta l'Ucraina, che sarebbe il mio desiderio. Personalmente i commenti di offesa gratuita a Putin sono tra quelli che ignoro, magari sbaglierò.


Se potessi aiutare l'Ucraina dal mio smartphone lo farei volentieri.
Che ti devo dire Gabri, io invece rimango sconcertato nel leggere altri commenti, reiterati peraltro, senza nemmeno un cenno di disappunto a quello che è il nocciolo della questione.
Nemmeno uno.
Non è una cosa banale, credimi.


----------



## Devil man (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> E quindi?


ogni tanto mi diverto a postarlo


----------



## Devil man (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> i residenti al centro sono evacuati in larga parte, restano in altre zone.
> comunque vanno nelle cantine o nei rifugi ogni volta che suona la sirena, a meno che non collassino le strutture e i palazzi tipo torri gemelle dovrebbero essere salvi


Raderà al suolo tutto, non perderà tempo a fare una guerra urbana con i rifornimenti sempre in arrivo. Farà un bel tappeto e poi metterà le recensioni.

Meglio così il conflitto prolungato non fa bene a noi e a loro.. secondo me è anche uno sbaglio mandare le armi.. si prolunga il conflitto e basta.. poi se Putin avanza ancora allora a quel punto è giusto distruggerlo.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Come si fa a perdere tempo ed insultare un presidente perché twitta...mentre un altro presidente sta sganciando il fuoco del inferno su un paese CHE NON AVEVA FATTO NULLA, e mette in pericolo la VITA SU QUESTA TERRA se qualcuno osa contradirlo...
> E assurdo.
> 
> Tutto il mio sostegno al presidente Ucraino e al popolo che lotta per essere libero. Sanno che ci lasceranno la vita.
> Come lo sapevano pure i nostri nonni quando si sono ribellati contro la follia tedesca.


Più che altro è il modo più semplice ed immediato per comunicare, quindi fa bene a farlo . Non capisco le criptiche giuro


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


>


Ma finitela con ste allusioni ignoranti (scusami il termine) alla vita dei personaggi pubblici.. parlo in generale è non solo di Zelensky. Ma tu sei nato formato, acculturato e competente nel tuo campo o lo sei diventato vivendo?

Se troviamo immagini di repertorio di Elon Musk da ragazzo ad una recita scolastica o peggio che si piglia una sbronza diventa un alcolizzato che ce l'ha fatta o resta un pioniere nel suo campo? Sono davvero ridicole queste allusioni al solo fine di schernire ex-post i personaggi pubblici. Roba da frustrati..

EDIT: tralasciamo il fatto per nulla secondario che a questo "comico" stiano piovendo bombe in testa.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ogni tanto mi diverto a postarlo


Sarebbe il motivo che giustifica quello che sta facendo la Russia? Putin non ha mai suonato il piano così quindi ha ragione? Ok


----------



## Masanijey (1 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E ti pareva. Dai, più forte.
> 
> Adesso metto in firma una bella offesa alla mamma di Putin, così entro nel giro degli illuminati.
> 
> ...


No Gabri, davvero ti sto perdendo ora.
Era un'iperbole, proprio per sottolineare quanto io sia contrario alla guerra! 
Sono un po' stupito di questa tua reazione ma anche dispiaciuto, e quindi me ne scuso.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2022)

*Allora, visto che non capite e continuate con questo flame ed attacchi a vicenda (Irrispettoso tra l'altro visto quello che sta succedendo) Il topic chiude 15 minuti. Prendetevi una boccata d'ossigeno, portate il gatto fuori, aprite le finestre.. fate quello che volete. Ma alle 16.25 si torna ad aggiornare il topic della situazione e non entrate a rompere le palle.*


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

*Fonti Intelligence rivelati da ambasciata Ucraina alla Santa Sede: i russi preparerebbero bombardamento contro la Cattedrale di Santa Sofia a Kiev, patrimonio unesco*


----------



## Wetter (1 Marzo 2022)

Ma davvero Zelensky non si rende conto che un ingresso diretto della NATO nel conflitto porterebbe alla terza guerra mondiale? Con seguente conflitto nucleare e cancellazione del genere umano (se non credete a queste conseguenze andate a vedere le varie simulazioni di una guerra nucleare su Youtube)?

Siamo tutti d'accordo che Putin sia attualmente un pazzo, ma anche questo non scherza...e tutto questo perchè vuole entrare nella UE...


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Fonti Intelligence rivelati da ambasciata Ucraina alla Santa Sede: i russi preparerebbero bombardamento contro la Cattedrale di Santa Sofia a Kiev, patrimonio unesco*


Non credo arriveranno a questo punto, a che pro?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Come si fa a perdere tempo ed insultare un presidente perché twitta...mentre un altro presidente sta sganciando il fuoco del inferno su un paese CHE NON AVEVA FATTO NULLA, e mette in pericolo la VITA SU QUESTA TERRA se qualcuno osa contradirlo...
> E assurdo.



Perchè questo è modo di fare "alla Trump".
Con la differenza che Trump scherniva (e poteva) perchè aveva le spalle coperte.

Zelensky invece si fa beffe dell'avversario,annuncia la vittoria ("vinceremo!"),invoca la resistenza del popolo ucraino e poi chiede aiuto a destra e manca.
E attenzione,non critico il fatto di chiedere aiuto (soprattutto se promesso dai soliti soloni parrucconi),*ma* durante una guerra non credo sia il caso di schernire il tuo avversario,soprattutto se questo è un pazzo ffurioso che da giorni ti bombarda un giorno si e l'altro pure.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè questo è modo di fare "alla Trump".
> Con la differenza che Trump scherniva (e poteva) perchè aveva le spalle coperte.
> 
> Zelensky invece si fa beffe dell'avversario,annuncia la vittoria ("vinceremo!"),invoca la resistenza del popolo ucraino e poi chiede aiuto a destra e manca.
> E attenzione,non critico il fatto di chiedere aiuto (soprattutto se promesso dai soliti soloni parrucconi),*ma* durante una guerra non credo sia il caso di schernire il tuo avversario,soprattutto se questo è un pazzo ffurioso che da giorni ti bombarda un giorno si e l'altro pure.


È propaganda di guerra, esiste dalla notte dei tempi non è nulla di anomalo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

*L'ARTIGLIERIA RUSSA HA INIZIATO A PRENDERE DI MIRA LA TORRE DELLE TELECOMUNICAZIONI DI KIEV.*


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

*Colpita la torre della Tv a Kiev, le tv hanno smesso di trasmettere da alcuni minuti*


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non credo arriveranno a questo punto, a che pro?


a meno che ci sia Zelensky nascosto la dentro è una roba ancor più senza senso


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Marzo 2022)

I paesi Nato che inviano armi all'Ucraina non sono meno folli di Putin. Lo capiscono Draghi e compagnia che è una mossa da guerra mondiale?

Putin che invade l'Ucraina è una follia da guerra fredda.
I paesi occidentali che inviano armi all'Ucraina sono una follia da guerra mondiale.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (1 Marzo 2022)

Consiglio Nazioni Unite, parla il ministro degli affari esteri russi.


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2022)

*Telefonata ministro Esteri ucraino con quello cinese*

*Ucraina auspica mediazione cinese per fermare l'attacco*


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Consiglio Nazioni Unite, parla il ministro degli affari esteri russi.


Se ne sono andati gli altri?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> I paesi Nato che inviano armi all'Ucraina non sono meno folli di Putin. Lo capiscono Draghi e compagnia che è una mossa da guerra mondiale?
> 
> Putin che invade l'Ucraina è una follia da guerra fredda.
> I paesi occidentali che inviano armi all'Ucraina sono una follia da guerra mondiale.


Probabile che pensino di spaventare Putin dal continuare col suo folle progetto. Non avessero fatto nulla magari Putin ne avrebbe approfittato per prendersi anche la Moldavia ed espandere l'influenza russa sulla Finlandia (minacciata ufficialmente di ritorsioni militari qualche giorno fa).

Ci sono cose che noi non sappiamo, rapporti dell'intelligence sulle intenzioni di Putin. Se i governi occidentali agiscono così c'è un motivo, nessuno dei governi occidentali vuole una guerra mondiale.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Telefonata ministro Esteri ucraino con quello cinese
> 
> Ucraina auspica mediazione cinese per fermare l'attacco*


seh buona notte


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Consiglio Nazioni Unite, parla il ministro degli affari esteri russi.



Ottimo clima,sono tutti disponibili al dialogo e a trattare la fine delle ostilità.


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Consiglio Nazioni Unite, parla il ministro degli affari esteri russi.


Ma è un immagine reale, è successo veramente?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma è un immagine reale, è successo veramente?


Si è vero, al videomessaggio del ministro degli esteri russo quasi tutti i delegati si sono alzati e se ne sono andati.


----------



## Snake (1 Marzo 2022)

fiducia nella Cina


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2022)

la Cina è diventato tra i primi partner commerciali con l'Ucraina negli ultimi anni, forse anche per questo.
i cinesi si muovono solo per i propri interessi...anche se sembra vogliano stare neutrali come il Brasile


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si è vero, al videomessaggio del ministro degli esteri russo quasi tutti i delegati si sono alzati e se ne sono andati.


Va assolutamente ripristinato un canale diplomatico prima che sia troppo tardi, non so se possa essere un paese come la Cina o l'India, un intermediario credibile agli occhi delle parti.. minacciarsi è un brutto segno ma tagliare i ponti è il peggiore possibile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Livestream di 4 telecamere di kiev


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Probabile che pensino di spaventare Putin dal continuare col suo folle progetto. Non avessero fatto nulla magari Putin ne avrebbe approfittato per prendersi anche la Moldavia ed espandere l'influenza russa sulla Finlandia (minacciata ufficialmente di ritorsioni militari qualche giorno fa).
> 
> Ci sono cose che noi non sappiamo, rapporti dell'intelligence sulle intenzioni di Putin. Se i governi occidentali agiscono così c'è un motivo, nessuno dei governi occidentali vuole una guerra mondiale.


Sono giochini di guerra, senza sanzioni non partono altre minacce? l'ho già letto in qualche post qui...
L'importante sarebbe non chiamarsele o augurarsele certe cose se queste non stanno accadendo..


----------



## Masanijey (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si è vero, al videomessaggio del ministro degli esteri russo quasi tutti i delegati si sono alzati e se ne sono andati.


Intendi durante il videomessaggio?


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Livestream di 4 telecamere di kiev


Oramai è tutto a presa diretta, se lanciano i missili probabilmente lo sapremo dai video...


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Intendi durante il videomessaggio?


Esattamente


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Marzo 2022)

Chiedo a Darren Marshall: ma poi era stato confermato che nelle trattative di ieri l'Ucraina era disposta a rinunciare al suo ingresso nella Nato? Non lo trovo confermato da nessuna parte.


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Livestream di 4 telecamere di kiev


Vedo gente a spasso col cane...
Che brutta fine che gli hanno fatto fare, un paese messo in mezzo per le smanie di protagonismo di altri, messo nelle mani di un Beppe Grillo più arzillo e meno da villa Arzilla, questo è il destino che ci aspetta? virus, guerre e comici come capi di governo? non si riesce a vedere oltre a questo e si rimane incollati h24 come per studiare una nuova normalità che ogni giorno di più viene sempre più accettata.
Una guerra può durare anni, quanto meno finché ci saranno sanzioni di tale portata, così come la pandemia che può sempre tornare a comando.
Tanta malinconia per i tempi passati dove davamo tutto per scontato e si parlava di ufo...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Livestream di 4 telecamere di kiev


Dresda 2022?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Marzo 2022)

Non so voi, ma io sto cercando di leggere il più possibile notizie, non su giornali, mi affido principalmente al forum e ad una serie di account che nel tempo ho riconosciuto come credibili su twitter.
Per quanto riguarda video e immagini.. sto cercando di tenermene il più lontano possibile, mi ci viene davvero da piangere. Da quando poi è nato mio figlio non riesco proprio a vedere immagini di famiglie in difficoltà.
Sicuramente già lo starete facendo in tanti, ma anche una piccola donazione a croce rossa, o a tanti altri enti certificati e affidabili può essere d'aiuto. Non per forza soldi, anche medicine, tutto il necessario per bambini, cibo a lunga scadenza, vestiti..


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2022)

*la Russia userà il fondo sovrano per rimborsare le aziende russe quotate danneggiate dalle restrizioni e dai mercati*


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Chiedo a Darren Marshall: ma poi era stato confermato che nelle trattative di ieri l'Ucraina era disposta a rinunciare al suo ingresso nella Nato? Non lo trovo confermato da nessuna parte.


Non c'è una conferma ufficiale del governo ucraino perché per ovvie ragioni non ha senso rivelare il contenuto di una trattativa non andata a buon fine, altrimenti non puoi più trattare altro in futuro.
Però gran parte degli analisti lo riportano, conferma ufficiale per ora non l'avremo.


----------



## Masanijey (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Esattamente


Questa chiusura se devo essere onesto mi fa storcere il naso


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *la Russia userà il fondo sovrano per rimborsare le aziende russe quotate danneggiate dalle restrizioni e dai mercati*


Qualcuno ha idea di cosa significhi? Con l'economia interna russa collassata e gli asset esterni congelati in cosa si tradurrebbe questo intervento per poter tamponare i danni subiti dalle aziende russe?


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha idea di cosa significhi? Con l'economia interna russa collassata e gli asset esterni congelati in cosa si tradurrebbe questo intervento per poter tamponare i danni subiti dalle aziende russe?


tutti i paesi hanno un fondo sovrano interno per emergenze, in parte anche in oro
parliamo comunque di molti miliardi che verranno usati


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *la Russia userà il fondo sovrano per rimborsare le aziende russe quotate danneggiate dalle restrizioni e dai mercati*


Ancora non si sono pronunciati se domani riapriranno le borse ormai chiuse da due giorni. Io sto con i popcorn


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha idea di cosa significhi? Con l'economia interna russa collassata e gli asset esterni congelati in cosa si tradurrebbe questo intervento per poter tamponare i danni subiti dalle aziende russe?


Ad occhio paiono i ristori pandemici all'italiana eppure qualcosa mi dice che saranno reali questi e non fatti tanto per....


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha idea di cosa significhi? Con l'economia interna russa collassata e gli asset esterni congelati in cosa si tradurrebbe questo intervento per poter tamponare i danni subiti dalle aziende russe?


un modo per tenere tranquilli i ricconi del paese?


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ad occhio paiono i ristori pandemici all'italiana eppure qualcosa mi dice che saranno reali questi e non fatti tanto per....


Guardacaso però solo alle aziende quotate.... Secondo me compreranno anche le azioni delle stesse per sostenere il prezzo il giorno della riapertura dei mercati. Rimbalzo del gatto morto imho


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> un modo per tenere tranquilli i ricconi del paese?


Speriamo il fondo si prosciughi presto così dovranno chiedere i soldi ai mangiacani come fanno le disastrate economie del Sudamerica


----------



## darden (1 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha idea di cosa significhi? Con l'economia interna russa collassata e gli asset esterni congelati in cosa si tradurrebbe questo intervento per poter tamponare i danni subiti dalle aziende russe?



Le sanzioni sulla banca centrale bloccano gli scambi delle riserve monetarie nei paesi che collaborano alle sanzioni (si parla secondo gli analisi di circa la metà delle riserve russe), le altre in territorio russo o in altri paesi sono utilizzabili.

Nessuno può vietare ad esempio alla russia di cedere oro/dollari che sono su territorio russo per darlo agli oligarchi e ripagare le perdite. Magari è un modo per tenerli buoni


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

*ANALISTI MILITARI: MAPPA MOSTRATA DA LUKASHENKO AL CONSIGLIO DI DIFESA BIELORUSSO MOSTRA CHE LA RUSSIA AVANZERÀ ANCHE IN TRANSINISTRIA, ATTUALMENTE TERRITORIO MOLDAVO MA CONTROLLATO DA SEPARATISTI.





*


----------



## Devil man (1 Marzo 2022)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Non so voi, ma io sto cercando di leggere il più possibile notizie, non su giornali, mi affido principalmente al forum e ad una serie di account che nel tempo ho riconosciuto come credibili su twitter.
> Per quanto riguarda video e immagini.. sto cercando di tenermene il più lontano possibile, mi ci viene davvero da piangere. Da quando poi è nato mio figlio non riesco proprio a vedere immagini di famiglie in difficoltà.
> Sicuramente già lo starete facendo in tanti, ma anche una piccola donazione a croce rossa, o a tanti altri enti certificati e affidabili può essere d'aiuto. Non per forza soldi, anche medicine, tutto il necessario per bambini, cibo a lunga scadenza, vestiti..


dopo gli scandali di Telethon purtroppo non mi fido più


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ANALISTI MILITARI: MAPPA MOSTRATA DA LUKASHENKO AL CONSIGLIO DI DIFESA BIELORUSSO MOSTRA CHE LA RUSSIA AVANZERÀ ANCHE IN TRANSINISTRIA, ATTUALMENTE TERRITORIO MOLDAVO MA CONTROLLATO DA SEPARATISTI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


putin ha paura dei missili nato in ucraina, per questo ha reagito, si si come no....


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ANALISTI MILITARI: MAPPA MOSTRATA DA LUKASHENKO AL CONSIGLIO DI DIFESA BIELORUSSO MOSTRA CHE LA RUSSIA AVANZERÀ ANCHE IN TRANSINISTRIA, ATTUALMENTE TERRITORIO MOLDAVO MA CONTROLLATO DA SEPARATISTI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo dimostra che la NATO e tutte le fesserie raccontate da Putin erano appunto scuse.


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Guardacaso però solo alle aziende quotate.... Secondo me compreranno anche le azioni delle stesse per sostenere il prezzo il giorno della riapertura dei mercati. Rimbalzo del gatto morto imho


La cosa interessante sarà capire se l'occidente buono potrà permettersi che la nazione più grande del mondo, piena di risorse utili, possa fallire per colpa di un paese che ha un pil imbarazzante e che per loro dovrebbe rimanere terra di mezzo, neutrale, strategica, un paese immenso che è partner importante di paesi come l'Italia che hanno approvato sanzioni e restrizioni ad un paese che ci forniva il gas e da cui dipendiamo per certi versi, una classe politica inadeguata che guarda all'oggi senza pensare al domani, che apre l'ombrello pure col sole se a Parigi c'è l'acquazzone.
Potranno permetterselo? per me no, come se trovare soluzioni fosse così semplice come dichiarare uno stato di emergenza dall'oggi al domani, con un decreto oggi e un altro domani, interessante sì, davvero, ma credo che all'italiana riusciremo a perdere pure questa guerra, pure una guerra già vinta, torneremo a produrre candele e le chiederemo al Vaticano nel caso, un po' di calore lo faranno...


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ANALISTI MILITARI: MAPPA MOSTRATA DA LUKASHENKO AL CONSIGLIO DI DIFESA BIELORUSSO MOSTRA CHE LA RUSSIA AVANZERÀ ANCHE IN TRANSINISTRIA, ATTUALMENTE TERRITORIO MOLDAVO MA CONTROLLATO DA SEPARATISTI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora è palese che il pazzo non ha intenzione di fermarsi ne al Donbass ne all'Ucraina... Spero solo in una rivolta russa


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ANALISTI MILITARI: MAPPA MOSTRATA DA LUKASHENKO AL CONSIGLIO DI DIFESA BIELORUSSO MOSTRA CHE LA RUSSIA AVANZERÀ ANCHE IN TRANSINISTRIA, ATTUALMENTE TERRITORIO MOLDAVO MA CONTROLLATO DA SEPARATISTI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Allora è palese che il pazzo non ha intenzione di fermarsi ne al Donbass ne all'Ucraina... Spero solo in una rivolta russa


Ricordiamo che neanche la Moldavia è paese NATO e che ha assicurato una posizione neutrale. Nonostante ciò ci sono piani per invaderli.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Allora è palese che il pazzo non ha intenzione di fermarsi ne al Donbass ne all'Ucraina... Spero solo in una rivolta russa


il disegno sembra quello di partire dai piccoli feudi Russi ed espandersi, ce la facciamo ad individuare altri possibili obiettivi?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


Con quella cartina e quella bacchetta in mano pare Giuliacci


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Lukashenko in Italia potrebbe fare le previsioni del tempo


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ANALISTI MILITARI: MAPPA MOSTRATA DA LUKASHENKO AL CONSIGLIO DI DIFESA BIELORUSSO MOSTRA CHE LA RUSSIA AVANZERÀ ANCHE IN TRANSINISTRIA, ATTUALMENTE TERRITORIO MOLDAVO MA CONTROLLATO DA SEPARATISTI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


Da notare: in alto a sinistra c'è la mappa degli USA e del Canada.
TUTTO NORMALE.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Ma il famoso convoglio militare russo lungo più di 60 km che fine ha fatto ?


----------



## cris (1 Marzo 2022)

Se quel pazzo invade la moldavia che mi dite essere NATO, è finita. Ma li non dipenderebbe dalla NATO…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Da notare: in alto a sinistra c'è la mappa degli USA e del Canada.
> TUTTO NORMALE.



Ti sei perso l'europa,sulla destra della cartina


----------



## darden (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Da notare: in alto a sinistra c'è la mappa degli USA e del Canada.
> TUTTO NORMALE.



Beh sulla destra c'è pure l'Europa con l'Italia al centro.. comunque se escono queste foto hanno seri problemi di intelligence


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Se quel pazzo invade la moldavia che mi dite essere NATO, è finita. Ma li non dipenderebbe dalla NATO…


La Moldavia non fa parte della NATO


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Beh sulla destra c'è pure l'Europa con l'Italia al centro.. comunque se escono queste foto hanno seri problemi di intelligence


È lukashenko che è un idiota


----------



## cris (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Moldavia non fa parte della NATO


Si ho verificato e stavo editando.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Beh sulla destra c'è pure l'Europa con l'Italia al centro.. comunque se escono queste foto hanno seri problemi di intelligence


può pure darsi che siano fughe di notizie volute

per un motivo o per l'altro


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Beh sulla destra c'è pure l'Europa con l'Italia al centro.. comunque se escono queste foto hanno seri problemi di intelligence


Il prof sta spiegando un po' di geografia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2022)

LOL gli oligarchi stanno acquistando Bitcoin, per la prima volta nella storia il bene “rifugio” non è l oro.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2022)

primo scambio di prigionieri tra Russi e Ucraini

un ufficiale russo è stato liberato in cambio di 5 soldati ucraini


----------



## Dexter (1 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> LOL gli oligarchi stanno acquistando Bitcoin, per la prima volta nella storia il bene “rifugio” non è l oro.


Quando l ho scritto io giorni fa, i massimi esperti di politica estera ed economia mondiale del forum non erano d'accordo. Davvero si crede che basti spegnere un circuito con un bottone per fermare le risorse economiche di uno stato? Le sanzioni colpiscono SOLO la gente comune, COME LE BOMBE.


----------



## mabadi (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma il famoso convoglio militare russo lungo più di 60 km che fine ha fatto ?


hanno distrutto il primo carro e si sono bloccati tutti. .... scherzo.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Quando l ho scritto io giorni fa, i massimi esperti di politica estera ed economia mondiale del forum non erano d'accordo. Davvero si crede che basti spegnere un circuito con un bottone per fermare le risorse economiche di uno stato? Le sanzioni colpiscono SOLO la gente comune, COME LE BOMBE.


io me lo gioco 1€ sul fatto che arriverà ancora gas russo in Italia


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

*Da Roma, il Segretario di Mons. Sviatoslav Shevchuk, Arcivescovo cattolico di Kiev, conferma le informazioni riferite dagli ucraini al Vaticano, secondo cui ci sarebbero elementi per pensare che la Russia stia preparando un bombardamento su Santa Sofia.*


----------



## Dexter (1 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io me lo gioco 1€ sul fatto che arriverà ancora gas russo in Italia


Ovvio, gas russo dalla Cina o da chiunque altro possa ancora importarlo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Da Roma, il Segretario di Mons. Sviatoslav Shevchuk, Arcivescovo cattolico di Kiev, conferma le informazioni riferite dagli ucraini al Vaticano, secondo cui ci sarebbero elementi per pensare che la Russia stia preparando un bombardamento su Santa Sofia.*


È assolutamente inaccettabile


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Da Roma, il Segretario di Mons. Sviatoslav Shevchuk, Arcivescovo cattolico di Kiev, conferma le informazioni riferite dagli ucraini al Vaticano, secondo cui ci sarebbero elementi per pensare che la Russia stia preparando un bombardamento su Santa Sofia.*


A questo punto penso che l'atomica sia l'ultimissima opzione. Prima si punterà a distruggere i monumenti storici (speriamo di no).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

A che pro ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A che pro ?


Infatti è assurdo


----------



## cris (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Da Roma, il Segretario di Mons. Sviatoslav Shevchuk, Arcivescovo cattolico di Kiev, conferma le informazioni riferite dagli ucraini al Vaticano, secondo cui ci sarebbero elementi per pensare che la Russia stia preparando un bombardamento su Santa Sofia.*


Fermatelo


----------



## mabadi (1 Marzo 2022)

Onestamente se doveva essere una prova di forza hanno avuto effetti diversi, forse anche per merito della propaganda occidentale.
La forza di attacco (non mi riferisco alla semplice potenza distruttiva) sembra oggi anni luce indietro rispetto agli USA. Gli USA avrebbero prima conquistato i cieli ed interrotto le comunicazioni e le centrali elettriche tramite bombardamenti mirati. Dopo aver distrutto le infrastrutture avrebbero lanciato l'offensiva via terra. L'attacco Russo sembra vecchio stampo accendiamo il carro ed andiamo. Spariamo nel mucchio e qualcosa colpiremo. Potrebbe essere solo propaganda comunque.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Da Roma, il Segretario di Mons. Sviatoslav Shevchuk, Arcivescovo cattolico di Kiev, conferma le informazioni riferite dagli ucraini al Vaticano, secondo cui ci sarebbero elementi per pensare che la Russia stia preparando un bombardamento su Santa Sofia.*


Ma non è a Instanbul?


----------



## darden (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Infatti è assurdo



Ideologia, se lo fanno è solo per questo. 

Perchè è un simbolo della chiesa ucraina (che è separata da quella ortodossa). E se non ricordo male già ai tempi dell'URSS avevano cercato più volte di farla abbattere.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma non è a Instanbul?


È un'altra


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Onestamente se doveva essere una prova di forza hanno avuto effetti diversi, forse anche per merito della propaganda occidentale.
> La forza di attacco (non mi riferisco alla semplice potenza distruttiva) sembra oggi anni luce indietro rispetto agli USA. Gli USA avrebbero prima conquistato i cieli ed interrotto le comunicazioni e le centrali elettriche tramite bombardamenti mirati. Dopo aver distrutto le infrastrutture avrebbero lanciato l'offensiva via terra. L'attacco Russo sembra vecchio stampo accendiamo il carro ed andiamo. Spariamo nel mucchio e qualcosa colpiremo. Potrebbe essere solo propaganda comunque.


Inizio a pensare che i bombardamenti li tenga in caldo per altro... Spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Da Roma, il Segretario di Mons. Sviatoslav Shevchuk, Arcivescovo cattolico di Kiev, conferma le informazioni riferite dagli ucraini al Vaticano, secondo cui ci sarebbero elementi per pensare che la Russia stia preparando un bombardamento su Santa Sofia.*



Prima cancel culture a occidente, ora cancel culture da oriente.

Chi distrugge il patrimonio della storia umana merita solo di morire.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

*Intenso bombardamento a Kharkiv*


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Quando l ho scritto io giorni fa, i massimi esperti di politica estera ed economia mondiale del forum non erano d'accordo. Davvero si crede che basti spegnere un circuito con un bottone per fermare le risorse economiche di uno stato? Le sanzioni colpiscono SOLO la gente comune, COME LE BOMBE.


Esatto, l unico modo per bloccare Putler è facendo tiltare l economia interna.


----------



## smallball (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Inizio a pensare che i bombardamenti li tenga in caldo per altro... Spero di sbagliarmi


Mi auguro anche io che tu ti stia sbagliando


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2022)




----------



## mabadi (1 Marzo 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Mi auguro anche io che tu ti stia sbagliando


oppure dalla caduta dell'URSS invece di creare armi migliori si sono fumati i rubli in tangenti e sono rimasti fermi al 1992


----------



## Snake (1 Marzo 2022)

*Oleksiy Danilov, segretario del Consiglio nazionale per la sicurezza e la difesa dell'Ucraina: l'Ucraina può lanciare un attacco missilistico preventivo sulla Bielorussia se fosse necessario*


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2022)

*l'ufficio di presidenza ucraino dice che sia stato colpito dai missili il luogo della memoria di Babyn Jar, uno dei tre luoghi al mondo con più ebrei uccisi dal nazismo fuori dai lager*


ora si risveglia Israele...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Oleksiy Danilov, segretario del Consiglio nazionale per la sicurezza e la difesa dell'Ucraina: l'Ucraina può lanciare un attacco missilistico preventivo sulla Bielorussia se fosse necessario*



In via preventiva la russia ha attaccato l'ucraina.
In via preventiva l'ucraina attaccherà la bielorussia.

Gira e rigira,alla fine della fiera la Cina metterà mano sui microchip di Taiwan. 
In via preventiva eh


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *l'ufficio di presidenza ucraino dice che sia stato colpito dai missili il luogo della memoria di Babyn Jar, uno dei tre luoghi al mondo con più ebrei uccisi dal nazismo fuori dai lager*
> 
> 
> ora si risveglia Israele...


Neanche quotato


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *l'ufficio di presidenza ucraino dice che sia stato colpito dai missili il luogo della memoria di Babyn Jar, uno dei tre luoghi al mondo con più ebrei uccisi dal nazismo fuori dai lager*
> 
> 
> ora si risveglia Israele...


Per adesso Israele non sta intervenendo perché confina con la Syria che è occupata da truppe russe


----------



## Shmuk (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In via preventiva la russia ha attaccato l'ucraina.
> In via preventiva l'ucraina attaccherà la bielorussia.
> 
> Gira e rigira,alla fine della fiera la Cina metterà mano sui microchip di Taiwan.
> In via preventiva eh



Via preventiva un accidente, la Russia Bianca è parte del conflitto come aggressore di già.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Neanche quotato


Se entra Israele Putin fa una brutta fine


----------



## Devil man (1 Marzo 2022)

Mappa Invasione Russa dal day 1


----------



## Devil man (1 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Mappa Invasione Russa dal day 1


a me non sembra che stiano perdendo


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

*Sottomarini nucleari Russi partono per esercitazioni nel Mar del Barents*


----------



## cris (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *l'ufficio di presidenza ucraino dice che sia stato colpito dai missili il luogo della memoria di Babyn Jar, uno dei tre luoghi al mondo con più ebrei uccisi dal nazismo fuori dai lager*
> 
> 
> ora si risveglia Israele...


vuole inimicarsi proprio tutti


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sottomarini nucleari Russi partono per esercitazioni nel Mar del Barents*


Malissimo, qui l'Ucraina non c'entra


----------



## Djici (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè questo è modo di fare "alla Trump".
> Con la differenza che Trump scherniva (e poteva) perchè aveva le spalle coperte.
> 
> Zelensky invece si fa beffe dell'avversario,annuncia la vittoria ("vinceremo!"),invoca la resistenza del popolo ucraino e poi chiede aiuto a destra e manca.
> E attenzione,non critico il fatto di chiedere aiuto (soprattutto se promesso dai soliti soloni parrucconi),*ma* durante una guerra non credo sia il caso di schernire il tuo avversario,soprattutto se questo è un pazzo ffurioso che da giorni ti bombarda un giorno si e l'altro pure.



punto 1 :
Siamo nel 2022. La comunicazione e tutto o quasi...
Io sto qui a rifreshare ogni secondo. Immagina la gente in Ucraina come sta in ansia e come ha bisogno di notizie.

Punto 2 :
Ma cosa vuoi che dica al suo popolo?
"Tranquilli ragazzi, tanto questi entrano e ci uccidono tutti".
Ma veramente?
Discorso MOTIVAZIONALE.
L'obiettivo non è dire quello che accadrà per davvero. L'obiettivo e che tutti siano al 101%.
Quello che proponi e che l'allenatore del Venezia dica ai suoi giocatori "stiamo per giocare contro la Juve. Sappiamo che sono nettamente più ricchi e piu forti. E anche se le cose dovessero andare bene per noi alla fine arriverà il solito arbitraggio per farli vincere... Quindi ragazzi mi raccomando entrate in campo e cercate di non sudare troppo."
Ovviamente non sto dicendo che perdere la vita sia come perdere una partita eh.

Punto 3 :
Certo che sta chiedendo aiuto a destra e a manca...
Se tu fossi in una situazione simile non lo faresti?
Una ventina di uomini ti acchiappa te e la tua famiglia. Ovviamente lotti .. ma se qualcuno lì vicino può venirti in aiuto cosa fai?
Io ci provo.

Sarò di parte... Ma mi mette una tristezza infinita sapere che c'è gente che non vedrà mai più la famiglia perché uno è impazzito a più di 1000 km da lì.

Inoltre vedendo la cartina di Lukashenko sono sempre più convinto che non avremo altra scelta. E non sono mica un ventenne senza famiglia.
Un futuro lo voglio per i miei 2 figli 
Ma non avranno futuro se non fermiamo quel pazzo.
Non si può fare come se non fosse successo nulla.
Non voglio vivere la guerra. 
Ma non ci lasceranno altra scelta. PURTROPPO


----------



## Djici (1 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Malissimo, qui l'Ucraina non c'entra


Paesi scandinavi o prova ad andare verso l'oceano Atlantico?
Non sono un esperto di geografia.


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Paesi scandinavi o prova ad andare verso l'oceano Atlantico?
> Non sono un esperto di geografia.


Nell'atlantico non ci arrivano sicuramente, la UK mica lascia passare sottomarini russi in periodo di guerra.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> a me non sembra che stiano perdendo


Non hanno conquistato alcuna città principale per ora, l'unica di una certa importanza è Kherson.
Oltre a non avere ancora il controllo totale dello spazio aereo e ad aver perso numerosi veicoli.

Le operazioni logistiche dei russi sono state un disastro, dopo tre giorni alcune colonne in avanzata si sono dovute fermare perché ancora non gli era stato recapitato il carburante per proseguire.

Stiamo parlando di uno stato che vanta di essere tra le potenze mondiali, contro l'Ucraina che è uno stato minore ed ha delle forze armate seppure buone che sulla carta non potrebbero mai contrastare i russi per tanto tempo.

Poi chiaramente alla lunga dovranno vincere, è scontato questo. Ma bisogna vedere se non sarà una vittoria pirrica.


----------



## Milanoide (1 Marzo 2022)

Per la mia personalissima idea di civiltà e di occidente, in modo esplicito o camuffato, quella colonna di 60 km deve essere attaccata.
Costi quello che costi al mondo intero.
Se nel 2022 bisogna vivere vedendo queste cose, forse non ne vale la pena.
La natura troverà altre vie su questo pianeta.


----------



## Djici (1 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Nell'atlantico non ci arrivano sicuramente, la UK mica lascia passare sottomarini russi in periodo di guerra.


Ma non so se possono legalmente (e chi se ne frega sono d'accordo... Tanto Putin mica sta giocando pulito) impedire ad un sottomarino di entrare nel oceano. Passerebbe molto lontano dal UK (tra Norvegia e Islanda).


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Paesi scandinavi o prova ad andare verso l'oceano Atlantico?
> Non sono un esperto di geografia.


non penso vadano ad attaccare in acque nemiche, per me le stanno preparando come difesa. Magari si aspettano una reazione per qualche altra cosa che faranno( Moldavia?).
Speriamo invece sia una prassi..


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma non so se possono legalmente (e chi se ne frega sono d'accordo... Tanto Putin mica sta giocando pulito) impedire ad un sottomarino di entrare nel oceano. Passerebbe molto lontano dal UK (tra Norvegia e Islanda).


In USA avranno Defcon 3, dall'Islanda non passa nessun sottomarino Russo... se passa scoppia un macello.


----------



## Djici (1 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Per la mia personalissima idea di civiltà e di occidente, in modo esplicito o camuffato, quella colonna di 60 km deve essere attaccata.
> Costi quello che costi al mondo intero.
> Se nel 2022 bisogna vivere vedendo queste cose, forse non ne vale la pena.
> La natura troverà altre vie su questo pianeta.


La penso in modo uguale.
Anzi, per me sarebbe veramente da criminali lasciare fare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sottomarini nucleari Russi partono per esercitazioni nel Mar del Barents*


Esercitazioni come quelle al confine ucraino?


----------



## RickyB83 (1 Marzo 2022)

Ho ricevuto notizie dalla Germania. Carri armati si stanno dirigendo verso l est. Penso in maniera preventiva. Però qui tutto ormai può succedere


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Esercitazioni come quelle al confine ucraino?



Non credo,come potrebbero combattere su più fronti ?
Poi oh,per me era impossibile anche l'ingresso in ucraina,e poi....


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2022)

Aiaiaaa due oligarchi hanno lasciato con dimissioni il gran consiglio.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Per la mia personalissima idea di civiltà e di occidente, in modo esplicito o camuffato, quella colonna di 60 km deve essere attaccata.
> Costi quello che costi al mondo intero.
> Se nel 2022 bisogna vivere vedendo queste cose, forse non ne vale la pena.
> La natura troverà altre vie su questo pianeta.


Vai tu


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Ho ricevuto notizie dalla Germania. Carri armati si stanno dirigendo verso l est. Penso in maniera preventiva. Però qui tutto ormai può succedere


spero siano per i paesi alleati come abbiamo fatto noi


----------



## Djici (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Esercitazioni come quelle al confine ucraino?


Certo.
Pure noi manderemo qualche aereo al confine russo. Ma solo per esercitarci un po'.
Poi leggo che UE e Nato provocano.

Ma io gli direi che se muovono ancora un solo soldato il tutto sarà considerato come una dichiarazione di guerra a l'occidente.


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

LA SOCIETA' SVIZZERA COSTRUTTRICE DEL NORD STREAM 2 DI PROPRIETA' DI GAZPROM LICENZIA 140 DIPENDENTI E AVVIA LE PRATICHE DI INSOLVENZA


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sottomarini nucleari Russi partono per esercitazioni nel Mar del Barents*


Sento puzza di minacce alla Finlandia


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aiaiaaa due oligarchi hanno lasciato con dimissioni il gran consiglio.


"hehehe ma gli oligarchi sono quelli che comandano in Russia"..

Putin per arrivare ad avere totale controllo per 20 anni, significa che ha creato una rete solida. Purtroppo è lui che comanda e spodestarlo non sarà facile. Probabile che i personaggi che stanno con lui saranno disposti a morire pur di non tradirlo.
Inoltre non dimentichiamoci che Putin vive in una bolla da qualche mese tutti distanti e nessuno può avvicinarsi, probabilmente manco su moglie.. 

Situazione brutta molto brutta..


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *la Russia userà il fondo sovrano per rimborsare le aziende russe quotate danneggiate dalle restrizioni e dai mercati*


Mi viene una malsana idea.

Come ho sempre scritto, nella mia inutilità globale, la Russia per me ha tutte le carte in regola per essere uno dei paesi più ricchi del mondo,
E' palese.

Ma nonostante questo, il PIL ufficiale è più scarso di quello spagnolo, non parliamo del PIL pro-capite, da terzo mondo.

La butto li: Non è che Putin nei suoi 20 anni di dittatura, ha messo da parte qualche migliaio di miliardi di dollari, per questa marciata bellica di ampio orizzonte?


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> LOL gli oligarchi stanno acquistando Bitcoin, per la prima volta nella storia il bene “rifugio” non è l oro.


Più che bene rifugio in questo caso, lo chiamerei il nuovo paradiso fiscale, quello digitale.

Nessuna persona che ha fatto i miliardi, può davvero credere che la cosa più sicura del mondo ( bene rifugio) siano i bitcoin.


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi viene un malsana idea.
> 
> Come ho sempre scritto, nella mia inutilità globale, la Russia per me ha tutte le carte in regola per essere uno dei paesi più ricchi del mondo,
> E' palese.
> ...


Lo scopriremo presto.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sottomarini nucleari Russi partono per esercitazioni nel Mar del Barents*


Messaggio chiarissimo, per Svezia e Finlandia.


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aiaiaaa due oligarchi hanno lasciato con dimissioni il gran consiglio.


Traduzione per chi non mastica l’argomento?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Più che bene rifugio in questo caso, lo chiamerei il nuovo paradiso fiscale, quello digitale.
> 
> Nessuna persona che ha fatto i miliardi, può davvero credere che la cosa più sicura del mondo ( bene rifugio) siano i bitcoin.


Concordo, ma tra averli in banca e domani mattina svegliarsi con 0 rubli perché Putler li ha bisogno per la guerra e aver una decina di milioni di euro in bitcoin che nessuno può prendere..


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2022)

*Il soprano Anna Netrebko ha deciso di non esibirsi alla Scala. Lei, a differenza del direttore d'orchestra Gergiev, non è stata cacciata dal sindaco Sala, ma lei, pur avendo detto sui social che è contro la guerra e mostrato solidarietà al popolo ucraino, è del parere che non bisogna essere costretti a denunciare la terra d'origine.*


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma tra averli in banca e domani mattina svegliarsi con 0 rubli perché Putler li ha bisogno per la guerra e aver una decina di milioni di euro in bitcoin che nessuno può prendere..



Conoscendolo si incaxxa, vieta i bitcoin pena detenzione nei campi di concentramento siberiani, e pena di morte per chi viene beccato ad aver convertito i rubli in bitcoin.


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2022)

*il Kosovo chiede l'ingresso nella NATO*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il soprano Anna Netrebko ha deciso di non esibirsi alla Scala. Lei, a differenza del direttore d'orchestra Gergiev, non è stata cacciata dal sindaco Sala, ma lei, pur avendo detto sui social che è contro la guerra e mostrato solidarietà al popolo ucraino, è del parere che non bisogna essere costretti a denunciare la terra d'origine.*


Fa bene. Basta queste pagliacciate. Cioè, un russo deve presentarsi lì dicendo una cosa tipo "il mio paese fa schifo". LOL.


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il Kosovo chiede l'ingresso nella NATO*


Qui tutti hanno capito che comunque andrà a finire i paesi neutrali dell'est europeo e scandinavo saranno tutti nelle mire della Russia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Conoscendolo si incaxxa, vieta i bitcoin pena detenzione nei campi di concentramento siberiani, e pena di morte per chi viene beccato ad aver convertito i rubli in bitcoin.


Non può, se tu domani compri 100 bitcoin e li detieni su un ledger nella tua tasca nessuno lo saprà mai. Soecislmente se l operazione avviene all estero dove magari hai soci con i soldi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

La Turchia comunque non ha imposto sanzioni alla Russia,avendo stretto partner commerciali chiave . 
Mica scemi.


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Qui tutti hanno capito che comunque andrà a finire i paesi neutrali dell'est europeo e scandinavo saranno tutti nelle mire della Russia.


vabbè ma il Kosovo è lontanissimo e ci sono vari paesi di mezzo...


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

LIQUIDATO UN GRUPPO DI CECENI MANDATI DA KADYROV A ASSASSINARE ZELENSKY


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> vabbè ma il Kosovo è lontanissimo e ci sono vari paesi di mezzo...


Se la Serbia si schierasse nella fazione russa non sarà la Russia il problema del Kosovo.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il soprano Anna Netrebko ha deciso di non esibirsi alla Scala. Lei, a differenza del direttore d'orchestra Gergiev, non è stata cacciata dal sindaco Sala, ma lei, pur avendo detto sui social che è contro la guerra e mostrato solidarietà al popolo ucraino, è del parere che non bisogna essere costretti a denunciare la terra d'origine.*



Sarebbe meglio lasciare fuori gli artisti da questioni tanto spinose.


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2022)

Io ancora non riesco a capacitarmi di come si possa arrivare ad un guerra nucleare per l'Ucraina e per un attore scemo come Zelensky. 

I bombardamenti feroci e a tappeto di Putin non hanno alcuna giustificazione, ma a questo punto l'Ucraina deve restare indipendente, come da richiesta. Perchè andare avanti significa volere la terza guerra mondiale e lo sterminio del popolo ucraino. E state sicuri che quando i russi arriveranno veramente, quel coniglio se la darà a gambe.


----------



## Djici (1 Marzo 2022)

Comunque quando sarà finita questa storia con Putin (sperando che ci sia ancora qualche anima viva sulla terra ) e sperando ovviamente che non l'abbia vinta lui... non vorrei che i nomi dei paesi che si sono schierati con Putin quando quest'ultimo ha chiaramente minacciato di nuclearizzare l'occidente vengano dimenticati troppo facilmente.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io ancora non riesco a capacitarmi di come si possa arrivare ad un guerra nucleare per l'Ucraina e per un attore scemo come Zelensky.
> 
> I bombardamenti feroci e a tappeto di Putin non hanno alcuna giustificazione, ma a questo punto l'Ucraina deve restare indipendente, come da richiesta. Perchè andare avanti significa volere la terza guerra mondiale e lo sterminio del popolo ucraino. E state sicuri che quando i russi arriveranno veramente, quel coniglio se la darà a gambe.



Io continuo a pensare che il supporto occidentale stia sganciando Zelensky dalla realtà.
Deve trovare un compromesso per fermare la guerra non rilanciare continuamente richieste che la Russia non accetterà mai.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io ancora non riesco a capacitarmi di come si possa arrivare ad un guerra nucleare per l'Ucraina e per un attore scemo come Zelensky.
> 
> I bombardamenti feroci e a tappeto di Putin non hanno alcuna giustificazione, ma a questo punto l'Ucraina deve restare indipendente, come da richiesta. Perchè andare avanti significa volere la terza guerra mondiale e lo sterminio del popolo ucraino. E state sicuri che quando i russi arriveranno veramente, quel coniglio se la darà a gambe.



Ma perchè quando a scrivere queste cose sei tu,nessuno ti rinfaccia mai di essere il figlio segreto di Vladimiro ? 
Sarà perche anche tu hai tra le mani la bomba nucleare del ban ?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io ancora non riesco a capacitarmi di come si possa arrivare ad un guerra nucleare per l'Ucraina e per un attore scemo come Zelensky.
> 
> I bombardamenti feroci e a tappeto di Putin non hanno alcuna giustificazione, ma a questo punto l'Ucraina deve restare indipendente, come da richiesta. Perchè andare avanti significa volere la terza guerra mondiale e lo sterminio del popolo ucraino. E state sicuri che quando i russi arriveranno veramente, quel coniglio se la darà a gambe.


Come dico sempre, la vera vittima è e sarà il popolo ucraino che, in ogni caso, non sarà veramente libero. Da una parte c'è un bombardiere senza scrupoli (Putin) e dall'altra la combriccola UE+USA che manovrano il burattino Zelensky incaricato, in cambio di armi e difese (la sua difesa, a me pare che lui sia sempre in un porto sicuro) di fare il suo compitino per portare il paese verso un altro tipo di schiavitù. Poi certo, se la situazione si sviluppa ancora di più saranno guai per tutti, ma sono del parere che già noi italiani siamo già stati duramente colpiti tra gas e spese militari dell'UE che ci faranno pagare a noi con chissà quali scuse.


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io ancora non riesco a capacitarmi di come si possa arrivare ad un guerra nucleare per l'Ucraina e per un attore scemo come Zelensky.
> 
> I bombardamenti feroci e a tappeto di Putin non hanno alcuna giustificazione, ma a questo punto l'Ucraina deve restare indipendente, come da richiesta. Perchè andare avanti significa volere la terza guerra mondiale e lo sterminio del popolo ucraino. E state sicuri che quando i russi arriveranno veramente, quel coniglio se la darà a gambe.


Anch'io mi auguro questo.
Almeno per guadagnare tempo, poi però ho il timore che le mire di Putin non si esauriscano lì.


----------



## Masanijey (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io ancora non riesco a capacitarmi di come si possa arrivare ad un guerra nucleare per l'Ucraina e per un attore scemo come Zelensky.
> 
> I bombardamenti feroci e a tappeto di Putin non hanno alcuna giustificazione, ma a questo punto l'Ucraina deve restare indipendente, come da richiesta. Perchè andare avanti significa volere la terza guerra mondiale e lo sterminio del popolo ucraino. E state sicuri che quando i russi arriveranno veramente, quel coniglio se la darà a gambe.


Si ma si tratta di un loop dal quale è impossibile ad oggi trovare una via d'uscita. 
Combatti per la libertà al fianco dell'Ucraina? Rischi di innescare un'escalation che porterebbe ad una guerra globale.
Lasci fare i russi sacrificando l'Ucraina? In realtà stai sacrificando molto di più di una terra. Stai legittimando un'azione come questa, portata avanti con la violenza. E sarebbe comunque una decisione che porterebbe ad ulteriori conseguenze in futuro.
In questo senso noi sottovalutiamo il fatto che gli ucraini stanno lottando anche per noi. 
A tutto piacerebbe avere la sfera di cristallo per poter prendere la decisione più giusta, ma purtroppo è impossibile.
Senz'altro rimpiango le scaramucce su temi più light.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io ancora non riesco a capacitarmi di come si possa arrivare ad un guerra nucleare per l'Ucraina e per un attore scemo come Zelensky.
> 
> I bombardamenti feroci e a tappeto di Putin non hanno alcuna giustificazione, ma a questo punto l'Ucraina deve restare indipendente, come da richiesta. Perchè andare avanti significa volere la terza guerra mondiale e lo sterminio del popolo ucraino. E state sicuri che quando i russi arriveranno veramente, quel coniglio se la darà a gambe.


Ma se l'altra sera le forze speciali russe erano penetrate fino alla zona dello zoo di Kiev proprio per andare a catturare il governo...

Se scoppia la terza guerra mondiale non sarà per colpa dell'Ucraina ma perché entrambi gli schieramenti saranno arrivati al punto di ritenere l'altro una minaccia per la propria sopravvivenza.

L'Ucraina alle negoziazioni ha proposto il ritiro dalla adesione alla NATO oltre che alla cessione di Crimea e Donbas perché i russi non hanno accettato? Perché non vogliono L'Ucraina indipendente, la vogliono controllare loro.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Marzo 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Si ma si tratta di un loop dal quale è impossibile ad oggi trovare una via d'uscita.
> Combatti per la libertà al fianco dell'Ucraina? Rischi di innescare un'escalation che porterebbe ad una guerra globale.
> Lasci fare i russi sacrificando l'Ucraina? In realtà stai sacrificando molto di più di una terra. Stai legittimando un'azione come questa, portata avanti con la violenza. E sarebbe comunque una decisione che porterebbe ad ulteriori conseguenze in futuro.
> In questo senso noi sottovalutiamo il fatto che gli ucraini stanno lottando anche per noi da questo punto di vista.
> ...



Dovendo scegliere tra il rischio concreto ed attuale di ritrovarti in un conflitto mondiale e l'eventualità che possa accadere in futuro cosa scegli?


----------



## Shmuk (1 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LIQUIDATO UN GRUPPO DI CECENI MANDATI DA KADYROV A ASSASSINARE ZELENSKY



Cadono come mosche questi ceceni, sembrano la Truppa dell'Inferno del Cartello del Noreste in Messico...


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma perchè quando a scrivere queste cose sei tu,nessuno ti rinfaccia mai di essere il figlio segreto di Vladimiro ?
> Sarà perche anche tu hai tra le mani la bomba nucleare del ban ?



Perchè se qualcuno mi accusasse di essere quello che scrivi, sarebbe un analfabeta funzionale o uno che non c'arriva. Basta leggere quello che ho scritto.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

*A quanto afferma la Turchia, difficilmente domani si terranno i negoziati, in quanto le richieste di Mosca sono irrealistiche*


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> a me non sembra che stiano perdendo


Ci Mancherebbe, non aver ancora vinto, però, è già una sconfitta


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che il supporto occidentale stia sganciando Zelensky dalla realtà.
> Deve trovare un compromesso per fermare la guerra non rilanciare continuamente richieste che la Russia non accetterà mai.



Infatti sta facendo proprio questo: rilancia con condizioni inaccettabili. Se scoppia la terza guerra mondiale, la colpa non è solo di Putin e del suo atteggiamento da criminale.


----------



## Simo98 (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io ancora non riesco a capacitarmi di come si possa arrivare ad un guerra nucleare per l'Ucraina e per un attore scemo come Zelensky.
> 
> I bombardamenti feroci e a tappeto di Putin non hanno alcuna giustificazione, ma a questo punto l'Ucraina deve restare indipendente, come da richiesta. Perchè andare avanti significa volere la terza guerra mondiale e lo sterminio del popolo ucraino. E state sicuri che quando i russi arriveranno veramente, quel coniglio se la darà a gambe.



Dai su, l'occidente non sta intervenendo nel nome della democrazia o per difendere l'Ucraina, questo è quello che propagandano
In ballo c'è molto di più, se lasci fare la Russia te la ritrovi ad un passo dall'Europa occidentale e soprattutto legittimi comportamenti del genere in futuro


----------



## Shmuk (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *A quanto afferma la Turchia, difficilmente domani si terranno i negoziati, in quanto le richieste di Mosca sono irrealistiche*



Io dico che le trattative da parte dei Russi sono solo un diversivo, un pò come quelle a monte di questo conflitto. Non hanno reali intenzioni di addivenire ad un accordo.


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Infatti sta facendo proprio questo: rilancia con condizioni inaccettabili. Se scoppia la terza guerra mondiale, la colpa non è solo di Putin e del suo atteggiamento da criminale.


Boh Admin, a leggere l'Ucraina ha proposto:
-Crimea alla Russia, Donbass indipendente
-Rinuncia alla Nato

Cosa altro doveva offrire? La sottomissione come stato marionetta della Russia?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Infatti sta facendo proprio questo: rilancia con condizioni inaccettabili. Se scoppia la terza guerra mondiale, la colpa non è solo di Putin e del suo atteggiamento da criminale.



Il vero dramma è che a pagare il prezzo più alto è il suo popolo. Deve fermare la guerra non buttare benzina sul fuoco.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Perchè se qualcuno mi accusasse di essere quello che scrivi, sarebbe un analfabeta funzionale o uno che non c'arriva. Basta leggere quello che ho scritto.


Non vorrei che il mio intervento di prima fosse frainteso, volevo solo esprimere la mia, non intendevo attaccarvi, sia chiaro )


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Boh Admin, a leggere l'Ucraina ha proposto:
> -Crimea alla Russia, Donbass indipendente
> -Rinuncia alla Nato
> 
> Cosa altro doveva offrire?


La promessa che DI Maio non si magni tutto al prossimo rinfresco tra capi di Stato


----------



## Zenos (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io ancora non riesco a capacitarmi di come si possa arrivare ad un guerra nucleare per l'Ucraina e per un attore scemo come Zelensky.
> 
> I bombardamenti feroci e a tappeto di Putin non hanno alcuna giustificazione, ma a questo punto l'Ucraina deve restare indipendente, come da richiesta. Perchè andare avanti significa volere la terza guerra mondiale e lo sterminio del popolo ucraino. E state sicuri che quando i russi arriveranno veramente, quel coniglio se la darà a gambe.


Mi sembra oramai abbastanza chiaro che l'Ucraina è solo l'inizio...


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io ancora non riesco a capacitarmi di come si possa arrivare ad un guerra nucleare per l'Ucraina e per un attore scemo come Zelensky.
> 
> I bombardamenti feroci e a tappeto di Putin non hanno alcuna giustificazione, ma a questo punto l'Ucraina deve restare indipendente, come da richiesta. Perchè andare avanti significa volere la terza guerra mondiale e lo sterminio del popolo ucraino. E state sicuri che quando i russi arriveranno veramente, quel coniglio se la darà a gambe.


Secondo me invece rischia seriamente di farsi ammazzare, inoltre non mi sembra che la popolazione ucraina si sia rivoltata contro di lui. Se fosse come molti di voi qui dentro dicono, perché i militari o la gente non si è arresa quando putin ha offerto ai militari di prendere il potere? evidentemente state sottovalutando il nazionalismo di quella zona d'ucraina. Dobbiamo incolparli pure di volersi difendere fino alla fine?


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il vero dramma è che a pagare il prezzo più alto è il suo popolo. Deve fermare la guerra non buttare benzina sul fuoco.


La guerra (forse) la ferma solo se lui si sottomette alla Russia. Non è ancora chiaro? Questo vuole Putin, vuole l'Ucraina in toto. Altrimenti avrebbe accettato e ora avrebbe la Crimea, e due repubbliche nel Donbass filorusse e l'Ucraina che rinuncia ai piani di entrare nella Nato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *A quanto afferma la Turchia, difficilmente domani si terranno i negoziati, in quanto le richieste di Mosca sono irrealistiche*


No ma è colpa di Zelensky


----------



## Djici (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io ancora non riesco a capacitarmi di come si possa arrivare ad un guerra nucleare per l'Ucraina e per un attore scemo come Zelensky.
> 
> I bombardamenti feroci e a tappeto di Putin non hanno alcuna giustificazione, ma a questo punto l'Ucraina deve restare indipendente, come da richiesta. Perchè andare avanti significa volere la terza guerra mondiale e lo sterminio del popolo ucraino. E state sicuri che quando i russi arriveranno veramente, quel coniglio se la darà a gambe.


Se arriviamo ad una guerra mondiale o addirittura atomica non sarà di certo per l'Ucraina o per Zelensky.
Hai letto l'articolo che avevano preparato per la presa di Kiev?
Vogliono rifare l'unione sovietica.
E non la vogliono fare con la pace ma con la forza. A me non sembra possibile accettare una cosa simile. Non mi sembra possibile che un pazzo possa decidere per qualsiasi ragione e a qualsiasi momento che Londra deve saltare. Ho messo Londra ma andava bene qualsiasi altra città occidentale.
Magari si sveglia male e dopo una sconfitta del CSKA contro la Lazio fa saltare Roma...


----------



## Wetter (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece rischia seriamente di farsi ammazzare, inoltre non mi sembra che la popolazione ucraina si sia rivoltata contro di lui. Se fosse come molti di voi qui dentro dicono, perché i militari o la gente non si è arresa quando putin ha offerto ai militari di prendere il potere? evidentemente state sottovalutando il nazionalismo di quella zona d'ucraina. *Dobbiamo incolparli pure di volersi difendere fino alla fine*?


No assolutamente. Ma al tempo stesso non possono pretendere che l'occidente entri in guerra e scateni un conflitto nucleare solo per salvare loro. Che se la vedano direttamente con Putin.
Io non credo che Mosca abbia mire espansionistiche fuori dalla storia. Hanno tutti troppo da perdere, gli Oligarchi Russi, Gli Americani, Gli Europei ed i Cinesi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il vero dramma è che a pagare il prezzo più alto è il suo popolo. Deve fermare la guerra non buttare benzina sul fuoco.


La Russia chiede la resa incondizionata, se Zelensky firma passa da eroe a detestato da tutto il popolo. Credo ancora non abbiate compreso la volontà del popolo ucraino di non piegarsi alla Russia.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Dai su, l'occidente non sta intervenendo nel nome della democrazia o per difendere l'Ucraina, questo è quello che propagandano
> In ballo c'è molto di più, se lasci fare la Russia te la ritrovi ad un passo dall'Europa occidentale e soprattutto legittimi comportamenti del genere in futuro


infatti secondo me il vero obiettivo della Nato è far sprecare più tempo e risorse possibili a Putin, perché si è proprio infangato li in mezzo...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> La guerra (forse) la ferma solo se lui si sottomette alla Russia. Non è ancora chiaro? Questo vuole Putin, vuole l'Ucraina in toto.



E' chiarissimo. Ma è meglio farsi sterminare o accettare un accordo non vantaggioso ma comunque sempre modificabile in futuro?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *A quanto afferma la Turchia, difficilmente domani si terranno i negoziati, in quanto le richieste di Mosca sono irrealistiche*



Hanno anche detto che non applicheranno sanzioni alla Russia, perché vogliono essere loro a portare dialogo e pace.

Non so come andrà a finire, ma ho un'unica certezza in questa storia: mai fidarsi od essere alleati di Erdogan o della Cina.
Pura feccia.


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No ma è colpa di Zelensky


Molti pensano che se l'Ucraina si consegni alla Russia poi Putin si accontenta e non faccia lo stesso con la Finlandia, la Svezia e i paesi neutrali della zona dell'est europeo.


----------



## Masanijey (1 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dovendo scegliere tra il rischio concreto ed attuale di ritrovarti in un conflitto mondiale e l'eventualità che possa accadere in futuro cosa scegli?


Proverei fino all'ultimo ad evitare entrambe.
Se non ci riuscissi, egoisticamente rinvierei la fine a domani con un grosso peso sulla coscienza, da italiano. 
Se fossi ucraino il discorso cambierebbe.


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non vorrei che il mio intervento di prima fosse frainteso, volevo solo esprimere la mia, non intendevo attaccarvi, sia chiaro )



Hai dato del nazista a chi ha espresso solo un'opinione. Vedi tu...


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hanno anche detto che non applicheranno sanzioni alla Russia, perché vogliono essere loro a portare dialogo e pace.
> 
> Non so come andrà a finire, ma ho un'unica certezza in questa storia: mai fidarsi od essere alleati di Erdogan o della Cina.
> Pura feccia.


Intanto hanno chiuso il transito del Bosforo alle navi militari russe. Erdogan da un colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte... occhio.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> No assolutamente. Ma al tempo stesso non possono pretendere che l'occidente entri in guerra e scateni un conflitto nucleare solo per salvare loro. Che se la vedano direttamente con Putin.


Più o meno è quello che stanno facendo, inoltre si stanno tutto sommato difendendo, perché devono arrendersi alle condizioni della Russia se la Russia non sta riuscendo ad imporle con la forza?


----------



## ARKANA (1 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LIQUIDATO UN GRUPPO DI CECENI MANDATI DA KADYROV A ASSASSINARE ZELENSKY


Il ministero della difesa ucraino ha detto che questa operazione è stata possibile grazie a una soffiata di alcuni uomini dei servizi segreti russi


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Marzo 2022)

Riferendosi a Chamberlain a Monaco, Churchill disse "gli inglesi potevano scegliere tra guerra e disonore. Hanno scelto il disonore e avranno la guerra."
Chi di voi sceglie oggi il disonore di lasciare sola l'Ucraina dando il via libera a Putin, sappia che domani avrà una guerra ancora peggiore per le mani.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Marzo 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Proverei fino all'ultimo ad evitare entrambe.
> Se non ci riuscissi, egoisticamente rinvierei la fine a domani con un grosso peso sulla coscienza, da italiano.
> Se fossi ucraino il discorso cambierebbe.



Penso che il POPOLO ucraino sia da rispettare per la sua eroica resistenza. Chi deve essere lungimirante è chi dirige il Paese.


----------



## Wetter (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Più o meno è quello che stanno facendo, inoltre si stanno tutto sommato difendendo, perché devono arrendersi alle condizioni della Russia se la Russia non sta riuscendo ad imporle con la forza?


Io vedo una lotta impari, con un attacco pesante Putin prende Kiev in un amen. Basti pensare ad un serio bombardamento a tappeto e non a 4 missili lanciati a caso (come ha fatto finora). Le forze militari sono troppo sbilanciate, ed io se fossi il Presidente Ucraino preferirei salvare molte vite umane piuttosto che fare l'eroe. Da soli non andranno da nessuna parte purtroppo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Riferendosi a Chamberlain a Monaco, Churchill disse "gli inglesi potevano scegliere tra guerra e disonore. Hanno scelto il disonore e avranno la guerra."
> Chi di voi sceglie oggi il disonore di lasciare sola l'Ucraina dando il via libera a Putin, sappia che domani avrà una guerra ancora peggiore per le mani.


.


----------



## Shmuk (1 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E' chiarissimo. Ma è meglio farsi sterminare o accettare un accordo non vantaggioso ma comunque sempre modificabile in futuro?



Qualcuno può preferire una fine spaventosa ad uno spavento senza fine.


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Marzo 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Il ministero della difesa ucraino ha detto che questa operazione è stata possibile grazie a una soffiata di alcuni uomini dei servizi segreti russi


Complimenti, così li può mettere nei guai.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Io vedo una lotta impari, con un attacco pesante Putin prende Kiev in un amen. Basti pensare ad un serio bombardamento a tappeto e non a 4 missili lanciati a caso (come ha fatto finora). Le forze militari sono troppo sbilanciate, ed io se fossi il Presidente Ucraino preferirei salvare molte vite umane piuttosto che fare l'eroe. Da soli non andranno da nessuna parte purtroppo.


E cosa se ne fa si un’Ucraina distrutta che poi di fatto sarebbe ingovernabile ?


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Riferendosi a Chamberlain a Monaco, Churchill disse "gli inglesi potevano scegliere tra guerra e disonore. Hanno scelto il disonore e avranno la guerra."
> Chi di voi sceglie oggi il disonore di lasciare sola l'Ucraina dando il via libera a Putin, sappia che domani avrà una guerra ancora peggiore per le mani.



È quello che temo. Ma vedremo.

Ad ogni modo, come ho scritto recentemente io comprendo chi ha paura delle guerra vera, come ho detto è forse probabilmente il caso che l' Ucraina faccia il sacrificio per il bene comune.

Detto questo, non avere mezzo sussulto d'orgoglio quando Putin ha MINACCIATO DI NUCLEARIZZARCI SENZA GIRI DI PAROLE, un pò mi trova in disaccordo

Chiudo ribadendo, che probabilmente in ottica esistenziale e di quieto vivere, forse ha ragione chi pensa sostanzialmente che va data vinta a Putin, almeno la battaglia.

Sperando non si verifichi lo scenario che ho quotatato qui sopra e la citazione di @Trumpusconi

Se non faremo nulla, come ripeto, forse è scelta saggia, non potremo mai più bluffare.

Che poi per carità, è il segreto di Pulcinella, noi occidentali viviamo benissimo, si sa che non abbiamo alcuna voglia di rischiare tutto quello che abbiamo.

Ma dobbiamo essere anche consci, che in futuro tutti adesso sanno che basta minacciarci e ce la filiamo.
Speriamo che non diventi un' arma a doppio taglio.

Non vorrei che i 70 anni di pace che abbiamo avuto, siano l' eccezione che confermano la regola.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Complimenti, così li può mettere nei guai.


Magari non è vero e li vuole mettere nei guaii


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

Se dobbiamo saltare tutti in aria spero che siano polverizzati anche questi kebabbari barbuti.
Sarebbe l'unica soddisfazione.


----------



## ARKANA (1 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Complimenti, così li può mettere nei guai.


Onestamente penso sia solo propaganda per provare a destabilizzare, anche perchè la notizia è stata data per l'appunto dagli ucraini


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Marzo 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> No assolutamente. Ma al tempo stesso non possono pretendere che l'occidente entri in guerra e scateni un conflitto nucleare solo per salvare loro. Che se la vedano direttamente con Putin.
> Io non credo che Mosca abbia mire espansionistiche fuori dalla storia. Hanno tutti troppo da perdere, gli Oligarchi Russi, Gli Americani, Gli Europei ed i Cinesi.


non è per salvare loro è per salvare l'intero sistema, se crei il precedente dopodomani la cina invadera taiwan e dira fatevi i ca vostri, se vi muovete vi sparo due confettini nucleari su per il deretano, al pazzoide in korea del nord gli verra voglia di prendersi tutta la korea ecc


----------



## Masanijey (1 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Qualcuno può preferire una fine spaventosa ad uno spavento senza fine.


Eh, in due righe hai messo un mondo. Che fa capire quanto sia difficile prendere decisioni in questo momento.


----------



## Shmuk (1 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Complimenti, così li può mettere nei guai.



Magari non è vero, ma semina dubbi nel campo avverso.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Qualcuno può preferire una fine spaventosa ad uno spavento senza fine.



C'è libertà di scelta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non è per salvare loro è per salvare l'intero sistema, se crei il precedente dopodomani la cina invadera taiwan e dira fatevi i ca vostri, se vi muovete vi sparo due confettini nucleari su per il deretano, al pazzoide in korea del nord gli verra voglia di prendersi tutta la korea ecc


Ecco mi sa che questo non è chiaro. Se li lasciano fare senza provare a far nulla creano un precedente pericolosissimo per il quale ogni nazione più forte dell'altra se vuole se la va a prendere.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ecco mi sa che questo non è chiaro. Se li lasciano fare senza provare a far nulla creano un precedente pericolosissimo per il quale ogni nazione più forte dell'altra se vuole se la va a prendere.



Non più forte, più disposta a usare armi nucleari


----------



## vota DC (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io comunque ancora non ho capito su quali basi si accetta un Ucraina in UE.
> Incomprensibile e una mannaia sopra la testa di tutti noi.


L'accetto di buon grado se restituisce le terre recentemente rubate ai polacchi e un po' prima rubate ai greci. È un paese ricchissimo di risorse, critichiamo le dinastie arabe ma gli ucraini hanno più risorse e le spendono pure peggio.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non più forte, più disposta a usare armi nucleari


Cioè più debole


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

*RIPORTATA ESPLOSIONE DI PROPORZIONI GIGANTESCHE NEI PRESSI DI CHUHUIV NELLA REGIONE DI KHARKIV.
ALCUNI ANALISTI AFFERMANO SI TRATTI DI UNA BOMBA TERMOBARICA.*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ecco mi sa che questo non è chiaro. Se li lasciano fare senza provare a far nulla creano un precedente pericolosissimo per il quale ogni nazione più forte dell'altra se vuole se la va a prendere.


basta avere qualche bomba nucleare, domani si sveglia qualche indiano pazzo che vuole vendicare i suoi avi dominati dagli inglesi e inizia a minacciare a destra e manca, tanto hai permesso al pazzoide russo nostalgico dell'unione sovietica di fare quello che vuole e quindi tutto è concesso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *RIPORTATA ESPLOSIONE DI PROPORZIONI GIGANTESCHE NEI PRESSI DI CHUHUIV NELLA REGIONE DI KHARKIV.
> ALCUNI ANALISTI AFFERMANO SI TRATTI DI UNA BOMBA TERMOBARICA.*


Ho visto il video. Esplosione spaventosa. Tremenda.

Se gia siamo a questo punto allora é proprio finita per l'Ucraina


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È quello che temo. Ma vedremo.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, come ho scritto recentemente io comprendo chi ha paura delle guerra vera, come ho detto è forse probabilmente il caso che l' Ucraina faccia il sacrificio per il bene comune.
> 
> ...


Waltz ci azzecco alla grande a questo punto con il suo "sistema anarchico". Ovvero un sistema internationale fatto senza regole, senza uno che sta al di sopra. Anche le istituzione che ci sono sono di fatto "fasulle" perché rappresentano solo il volere del singolo stato. Ognuno fa quello che vuole. Ed è proprio nel sistema che siamo entrati dentro, ormai ognuno si sente legittimato a fare quello che vuole altrimenti "ti becchi un'atomica". Questo anche spiega del perché si è fatto di tutto a bloccare l'Iran nel farsi l'atomica, se domani tutti i 200 paesi avessero una bella polpetta, sai che macello? Sai che sistema pazzo che ti ritroveresti? Non è un caso che Waltz dice che il miglior sistema è quello bipolare.. quando hai due blocchi. Ed è proprio quello che tenuto il sistema "stabile" in questi 70 anni. Un caso?

Aggiungo un'altra cosa, ora mi fa rivalutare tutte le democrazie occidentali. Che saranno non perfette, ma questo sistema politico è il meno peggio è costruito proprio per evitare che uno schiacci il bottone. Ora capisco molte cose.. se togli Macron e metti Napoleone sai che altra mina vagante ti trovi.


----------



## vota DC (1 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non è per salvare loro è per salvare l'intero sistema, se crei il precedente dopodomani la cina invadera taiwan e dira fatevi i ca vostri, se vi muovete vi sparo due confettini nucleari su per il deretano, al pazzoide in korea del nord gli verra voglia di prendersi tutta la korea ecc


Se l'intervento fosse stato tempestivo avrebbe avuto senso. Ma è come cercare di proteggere Taiwan mandandoci paracadutisti dopo che i cinesi sono già tutti sbarcati invece che affondare i cinesi.
È palese che l'obiettivo è fare più morti possibile. Come è poi che i filoccidentali venti anni fa erano pacifisti ma quelli nuovi hanno fatto fuori i vecchi, fanno comunella con neonazisti (Kolomoisky che è il burattinaio di Zelensky è l'ideatore del battaglione Azov). Poi con i precedenti ucraini dove una volta che arriva l'invasore di turno loro collaborano perché si vuole puntare invece che alla difesa del confine con l'esercito regolare al combattimento per strada e alla resistenza fatta da civili (leggasi ragazzini armati e magari detenuti liberati)?


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Waltz ci azzecco alla grande a questo punto con il suo "sistema anarchico". Ovvero un sistema internationale fatto senza regole, senza uno che sta al di sopra. Anche le istituzione che ci sono sono di fatto "fasulle" perché rappresentano solo il volere del singolo stato. Ognuno fa quello che vuole. Ed è proprio nel sistema che siamo entrati dentro, ormai ognuno si sente legittimato a fare quello che vuole altrimenti "ti becchi un'atomica". Questo anche spiega del perché si è fatto di tutto a bloccare l'Iran nel farsi l'atomica, se domani tutti i 200 paesi avessero una bella polpetta, sai che macello? Sai che sistema pazzo che ti ritroveresti? Non è un caso che Waltz dice che il miglior sistema è quello bipolare.. quando hai due blocchi. Ed è proprio quello che tenuto il sistema "stabile" in questi 70 anni. Un caso?
> 
> Aggiungo un'altra cosa, ora mi fa rivalutare tutte le democrazie occidentali. Che saranno non perfette, ma questo sistema politico è il meno peggio è costruito proprio per evitare che uno schiacci il bottone. Ora capisco molte cose.. se togli Macron e metti Napoleone sai che altra mina vagante ti trovi.



I governi brevi, tipici della democrazia, hanno il vantaggio che nessun detentore del potere può ammalarsi cosi tanto (si è una vera malattia psichiatrica per me, come un tossico) da volere sempre e sempre piu potere.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *RIPORTATA ESPLOSIONE DI PROPORZIONI GIGANTESCHE NEI PRESSI DI CHUHUIV NELLA REGIONE DI KHARKIV.
> ALCUNI ANALISTI AFFERMANO SI TRATTI DI UNA BOMBA TERMOBARICA.*


Ormai non si ferma più 
Non rimarrà tanto dell’Ucraina


----------



## kekkopot (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *RIPORTATA ESPLOSIONE DI PROPORZIONI GIGANTESCHE NEI PRESSI DI CHUHUIV NELLA REGIONE DI KHARKIV.
> ALCUNI ANALISTI AFFERMANO SI TRATTI DI UNA BOMBA TERMOBARICA.*


Non riesco neanche a seguire il Derby in questo momento... Situazione assurda


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non riesco neanche a sguire il Derby in questo momento...


Sono tre giorni che non penso al calcio... non mi riesce.


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ormai non si ferma più
> Non rimarrà tanto dell’Ucraina



Stanno mandando al macello orde di civili, bambini, e poveri innocenti. In una guerra tra un Golia pazzo contro una formica.

Se questo è un eroe...


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Stanno mandando al macello orde di civili, bambini, e poveri innocenti. In una guerra tra un Golia pazzo contro una formica.
> 
> Se questo è un eroe...


Avesse consegnato il paese senza combattere lo sarebbero andati a prendere con i ganci  
Gli ucraini non si arrenderanno mai, pur venendo conquistati la guerriglia continuerà.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Stanno mandando al macello orde di civili, bambini, e poveri innocenti. In una guerra tra un Golia pazzo contro una formica.
> 
> Se questo è un eroe...


No trovi assolutamente d’accordo…
Ma ormai l’attorino è il nuovo eroe del secolo..


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *RIPORTATA ESPLOSIONE DI PROPORZIONI GIGANTESCHE NEI PRESSI DI CHUHUIV NELLA REGIONE DI KHARKIV.
> ALCUNI ANALISTI AFFERMANO SI TRATTI DI UNA BOMBA TERMOBARICA.*


è pazzesca la potenza, sinceramente ci spaventiamo del nucleare ma anche le armi tradizionali non scherzano


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è pazzesca la potenza, sinceramente ci spaventiamo del nucleare ma anche le armi tradizionali non scherzano


L'unica piccolissima differenza che se sei a tipo 500 metri da un missile convenzionale per quanto potente ti salvi, con un missile nucleare non ti salvi nemmeno a 15 km di distanza.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Stanno mandando al macello orde di civili, bambini, e poveri innocenti. In una guerra tra un Golia pazzo contro una formica.
> 
> Se questo è un eroe...


State dando a zalensky un potere che non ha, quello che manda la gente contro voglia è Putin


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No trovi assolutamente d’accordo…
> Ma ormai l’attorino è il nuovo eroe del secolo..


Dovesse presentarsi qualcuno a casa tua armato di pistole che minaccia di fare del male alla tua famiglia e di portare via tutto quello che hai e tu avessi a disposizione solo un coltello proveresti a difenderti o gli consegneresti le chiavi di casa?


----------



## vota DC (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Avesse consegnato il paese senza combattere lo sarebbero andati a prendere con i ganci
> Gli ucraini non si arrenderanno mai, pur venendo conquistati la guerriglia continuerà.


Ma figurati. Come si sono comportati gli ucraini durante OGNI invasione una volta che gli invasori hanno sfondato le difese?
Figurati se Zelensky ordina di distruggere le case pur di non darle ai russi....mica è Stalin....al massimo cercherà di fare fuori qualche suo militare che vuole arrendersi finché i militari si stuferanno di lui.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dovesse presentarsi qualcuno a casa tua armato di pistole che minaccia di fare del male alla tua famiglia e di portare via tutto quello che hai e tu avessi a disposizione solo un coltello proveresti a difenderti o gli consegneresti le chiavi di casa?


Gli ucraini non hanno manco il diritto di decidere come morire


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> L'unica piccolissima differenza che se sei a tipo 500 metri da un missile convenzionale per quanto potente ti salvi, con un missile nucleare non ti salvi nemmeno a 15 km di distanza.


Vivo a tipo 15 km da una base americana in Germania....sai che gioia.


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Gli ucraini non hanno manco il diritto di decidere come morire


Molti ucraini civili stanno combattendo quindi hanno deciso loro. Ripeto, se volevano consegnarsi ai russi senza lottare avrebbero accettato la richiesta di Putin di ribellarsi al loro Presidente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Gli ucraini non hanno manco il diritto di decidere come morire


È singolare come qui abbia letto più insulti e derisioni verso Zelensky che verso Putin che è l'aggressore. Senza offesa per nessuno ma evidentemente è facile parlare quando non è casa propria ad essere invasa.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Ma ve lo ricordate l’Iraq o no? I soldati buttavano via le armi e la gente uscisse per abbattere le statue di saddam. Se gli ucraini sono ancora lì è perché lo
Vogliono


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> L'unica piccolissima differenza che se sei a tipo 500 metri da un missile convenzionale per quanto potente ti salvi, con un missile nucleare non ti salvi nemmeno a 15 km di distanza.


certo mica volevo sminuirle


----------



## Mika (1 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vivo a tipo 15 km da una base americana in Germania....sai che gioia.


E io nell'area industriale più grande d'Italia, sicuramente già puntata come target nel software di qualche missile russo.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dovesse presentarsi qualcuno a casa tua armato di pistole che minaccia di fare del male alla tua famiglia e di portare via tutto quello che hai e tu avessi a disposizione solo un coltello proveresti a difenderti o gli consegneresti le chiavi di casa?


Se il risultato è fare sterminare tutto il mio popolo forse ci penso un attimo sai?


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ho visto il video. Esplosione spaventosa. Tremenda.
> 
> Se gia siamo a questo punto allora é proprio finita per l'Ucraina


Ma dove li trovate sti video?!


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vivo a tipo 15 km da una base americana in Germania....sai che gioia.


idem da una base Nato


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dovesse presentarsi qualcuno a casa tua armato di pistole che minaccia di fare del male alla tua famiglia e di portare via tutto quello che hai e tu avessi a disposizione solo un coltello proveresti a difenderti o gli consegneresti le chiavi di casa?



L' italiano medio (non mi riferisco ad @hakaishin che hai citato nel tuo messaggio o chiunque altro in questo topic) si indigna e prende il forcone se un immigrato ruba una pera.

Ma se l'immigrato viene a distruggergli casa, gli lascia ciulare anche la moglie.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Avesse consegnato il paese senza combattere lo sarebbero andati a prendere con i ganci
> Gli ucraini non si arrenderanno mai, pur venendo conquistati la guerriglia continuerà.


Giusto. Meritano onore. Ma lo facciano da soli.
Faranno guerriglia come in 80 anni di urss?


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Molti ucraini civili stanno combattendo quindi hanno deciso loro. Ripeto, se volevano consegnarsi ai russi senza lottare avrebbero accettato la richiesta di Putin di ribellarsi al loro Presidente.


Sanno cosa li aspetta se alla fine si ritrovaasero sotto la Russia..


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2022)

Ovviamente io non giudico la vita degli altri e come la gente vuole vivere, tra l'altro col culo sul divano è sempre facile. Ho sperato in una resistenza, ma ormai sti Russi sembrano proprio iniziare a fare sul serio, forse all'inizio si risparmiavano e speravano nella resa. Ma orma stanno davvero mettendo tutto l'odio.. ed inevitabilmente porterà la morte di tanti civili. Povera gente, arrendersi e magari far calmare un po Putin oppure continuare a combattere contro l'invasaro? Situazione drammatica


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È singolare come qui abbia letto più insulti e derisioni verso Zelensky che verso Putin che è l'aggressore. Senza offesa per nessuno ma evidentemente è facile parlare quando non è casa propria ad essere invasa.


Questo non è vero e lo sai


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Hai dato del nazista a chi ha espresso solo un'opinione. Vedi tu...


Hai frainteso, ho detto che se si fosse ragionato così nel 1939, Hitler avrebbe avuto vita facile in Polonia e quindi nel mondo. Ma non che chi la pensa così sia nazista


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se il risultato è fare sterminare tutto il mio popolo forse ci penso un attimo sai?



TU

ma non puoi pensare un ucraino ragioni come te.

Loro stanno perdendo ogni cosa.
Sono già "sterminati", lo sono già di fatto

La casa, il lavoro, la vita tutta in pratica.

Pensare mollino facilmente, è utopistico...


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma dove li trovate sti video?!


Chiedo anche io, non il link, se si può dire almeno se sul tubo o altro


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se il risultato è fare sterminare tutto il mio popolo forse ci penso un attimo sai?


Secondo te che fine faranno gli ucraini nelle zone che verranno annesse direttamente alla Russia perché a maggioranza russofona?

È una situazione terribile, difficilissima, dove nessuno di noi saprebbe prendere una decisione senza avere rimorsi e insultare chi viene invaso perché cerca di difendersi è completamente fuori luogo.


----------



## vota DC (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma ve lo ricordate l’Iraq o no? I soldati buttavano via le armi e la gente uscisse per abbattere le statue di saddam. Se gli ucraini sono ancora lì è perché lo
> Vogliono


Non c'è stato golpe contro Saddam nemmeno con gli americani alle porte. Sono usciti per abbattere le statue solo dopo che gli Americani erano già a Baghdad..... perché dodici anni prima gli americani si erano fermati pochi chilometri prima e la rivolta era scoppiata ma poi gli americani sono andati via e i ribelli sono stati massacrati.
Putin comunque ha fatto appello agli ufficiali e non al popolo: vuole un' Ucraina sotto un'elite diversa, una rivolta popolare porterebbe gente come Yushenko al potere che farebbe schifo sia a Putin che alla UE (ce lo vedi uno come lui svendere le società ucraine a banchieri zecche per quattro soldi o accettare condizioni simili alla Grecia?)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è pazzesca la potenza, sinceramente ci spaventiamo del nucleare ma anche le armi tradizionali non scherzano



Di fatto queste termbariche sono mini nucleari, diventi polvere senza accorgertene.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se il risultato è fare sterminare tutto il mio popolo forse ci penso un attimo sai?


Se i russi (o i francesi o gli austriaci o chi per loro) mi entrano in casa stai certo che mi troveranno ad attenderli con un mitragliatore spianato.
Se c'è da fare la propria parte sarò il primo in fila al centro reclutamento.
Per me non c'è vita nel disonore.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Avesse consegnato il paese senza combattere lo sarebbero andati a prendere con i ganci *
> Gli ucraini non si arrenderanno mai, pur venendo conquistati la guerriglia continuerà.



Tanto a questo punto sempre in orizzontale esce.
O esce subito,risparmiando un bagno di sangue,o esce dopo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di fatto queste termbariche sono mini nucleari, diventi polvere senza accorgertene.


Creano un vuoto d'aria che sostanzialmente senza troppi giri di parole mandano in frantumi gli organi interni di tutte le persone nei pressi dell'esplosione.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

Ma sto video dell' esplosione c è su youtube?


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se i russi (o i francesi o gli austriaci o chi per loro) mi entrano in casa stai certo che mi troveranno ad attenderli con un mitragliatore spianato.
> Se c'è da fare la propria parte sarò il primo in fila al centro reclutamento.
> Per me non c'è vita nel disonore.



Sì, ti vorrei proprio vedere all'atto pratico.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tanto a questo punto sempre in orizzontale esce.
> O esce subito,risparmiando un bagno di sangue,o esce dopo.


Ci ha provato, la sua proposta alle negoziazioni era più che generosa. La Russia continua a chiedere la resa incondizionata.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sto video dell' esplosione c è su youtube?


Cercate il nome della cittadina che ho citato nella notizia su Twitter.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sto video dell' esplosione c è su youtube?


cerca CHUHUIV e imposta data di caricamento tra i filtri di ricerca
ce n'è uno dove si vede ancora prima dell'esplosione


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sì, ti vorrei proprio vedere all'atto pratico.


Mi vedresti, in prima fila.
Ho tanti difetti, ma la codardia non è tra questi.
Non sono uno che sta zitto e che si fa gli affari propri, mio padre mi ha sempre detto che prima o poi mi prenderò una coltellata perchè non avrò tenuto la bocca chiusa una volta di troppo.
Ma che dire, meglio così che il contrario


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

*Esplosioni a Kiev*


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> cerca CHUHUIV e imposta data di caricamento tra i filtri di ricerca



Visto, terribile.

Chissà quanti ne stanno morendo realmente 

Sono giorni che ci sono mega esplosioni, non credo spendano decine di migliaia di euro a botta solo per fare i fuochi d' artificio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

Ma quindi il negoziato di domani è na strunzata?


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Esplosioni a Kiev*


Avranno il coraggio di spianare una capitale europea? Stiamo a vedere.
Di certo, continuano a scavarsi la fossa e a farsi terra bruciata intorno.


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma quindi il negoziato di domani è na strunzata?


Non so neanche se è stato confermato


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma quindi il negoziato di domani è na strunzata?


Dalle ultime notizie sembra che non ci sarà, la Turchia che sta mediando tra i due paesi ha fatto sapere che le richieste di Mosca sono irrealistiche.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi vedresti, in prima fila.
> Ho tanti difetti, ma la codardia non è tra questi.
> Non sono uno che sta zitto e che si fa gli affari propri, mio padre mi ha sempre detto che prima o poi mi prenderò una coltellata perchè non avrò tenuto la bocca chiusa una volta di troppo.
> Ma che dire, meglio così che il contrario



Io non so se andrei a combattere senza formazione, lo troverei sciocco.

Però, perché mi hanno fatto ragionare qui dentro (anche se non del tutto ancora), altrimenti nel mio piccolo avrei accettato il rischio di una bomba nucleare in testa.
Non so se fa parte della categoria "coraggio", ma tant' è


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Visto, terribile.
> 
> Chissà quanti ne stanno morendo realmente
> 
> Sono giorni che ci sono mega esplosioni, non credo spendano decine di migliaia di euro a botta solo per fare i fuochi d' artificio


ste termobariche secondo me le possiamo immaginare come un palazzo di 13 piani dove ogni appartamento è saturo di gas, quando l'ingegno diventa malvagità


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

*Zelensky:"prima di fare colloqui per essere credibili dovrebbero smettere di bombardare"*


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Zelensky:"prima di fare colloqui per essere credibili dovrebbero smettere di bombardare"*


A questo punto che senso ha il negoziato domani?


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non c'è stato golpe contro Saddam nemmeno con gli americani alle porte. Sono usciti per abbattere le statue solo dopo che gli Americani erano già a Baghdad..... perché dodici anni prima gli americani si erano fermati pochi chilometri prima e la rivolta era scoppiata ma poi gli americani sono andati via e i ribelli sono stati massacrati.
> Putin comunque ha fatto appello agli ufficiali e non al popolo: vuole un' Ucraina sotto un'elite diversa, una rivolta popolare porterebbe gente come Yushenko al potere che farebbe schifo sia a Putin che alla UE (ce lo vedi uno come lui svendere le società ucraine a banchieri zecche per quattro soldi o accettare condizioni simili alla Grecia?)


Si ma il punto è che zelensky è un Mattarella come istituzione, Saddam un dittatore e Putin una via di mezzo. critico quelli che dicono che il presidente ucraino stia mandando la
Sua tento a morire quasi come fosse costretta, se non ci fosse unità di intenti, con la disparità di forze a confronto l’ucraina sarebbe già russa da una settimana.
Chi dice questo è intellettualmente disonesto oppure non capisce bene la situazione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

OT: Ho scoperto solo ora che la scena storica della corazzata Potemkin è ambientata ad Odessa


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2022)

eh mi sa che se venisse una guerra mondiale (non nucleare perchè sennò finisce il mondo) ci ammazzeremo uno con l'altro...visto le posizioni molto distanti..

io starò dalla parte della nato..se mi vedete sparate veloci

mi riconoscerete facile: sarò quello con la bandiera americana


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non so se andrei a combattere senza formazione, lo troverei sciocco.
> 
> Perché mi hanno fatto ragionare qui dentro (anche se non del tutto ancora), perché nel mio piccolo avrei accettato il rischio di una bomba nucleare in testa.
> Non so se fa parte della categoria "coraggio", ma tant' è


Ma questo è lapalissiano.
Al centro reclutamento mica ti sbattono subito in prima linea, ti prendono, ti danno una formazione (seppur affrettata) e ti spediscono.
Discorso diverso se dovessero arrivare talmente in fretta da non darti nemmeno la possibilità di armarti/spostarti. A quel punto che fai, li lasci entrare a fare chissà cosa ai tuoi cari?
Una roba del genere a mio parere è 100 volte peggio della morte.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2022)

A Caserta, che sta a sud Italia quindi abbastanza lontano dall'Ucraina, già i primi 14 rifugiati. Sta cosa dell'immigrazione a lungo andare andrà malissimo. Mi immagino già i paesi dell'est, che per ora fanno i buoni e accolgono, quando la situazione sarà insostenibile. Si scateneranno tensioni lì e ce li butteranno tutti qui. Ovviamente, nulla contro questa povera gente, però bisogna anche valutare che non si possono accogliere tutti considerando che pure gli africani sbarcano in massa qua.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A Caserta, che sta a sud Italia quindi abbastanza lontano dall'Ucraina, già i primi 14 rifugiati. Sta cosa dell'immigrazione a lungo andare andrà malissimo. Mi immagino già i paesi dell'est, che per ora fanno i buoni e accolgono, quando la situazione sarà insostenibile. Si scateneranno tensioni lì e ce li butteranno tutti qui. Ovviamente, nulla contro questa povera gente, però bisogna anche valutare che non si possono accogliere tutti considerando che pure gli africani sbarcano in massa qua.


L'unico pregio, è che questa cosa accelererà la rimozione del green pass. O almeno penso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A Caserta, che sta a sud Italia quindi abbastanza lontano dall'Ucraina, già i primi 14 rifugiati. Sta cosa dell'immigrazione a lungo andare andrà malissimo. Mi immagino già i paesi dell'est, che per ora fanno i buoni e accolgono, quando la situazione sarà insostenibile. Si scateneranno tensioni lì e ce li butteranno tutti qui. Ovviamente, nulla contro questa povera gente, però bisogna anche valutare che non si possono accogliere tutti considerando che pure gli africani sbarcano in massa qua.



Almeno son tutte donne queste, rispetto ai palestrati neri è un passo in avanti


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi vedresti, in prima fila.
> Ho tanti difetti, ma la codardia non è tra questi.
> Non sono uno che sta zitto e che si fa gli affari propri, mio padre mi ha sempre detto che prima o poi mi prenderò una coltellata perchè non avrò tenuto la bocca chiusa una volta di troppo.
> Ma che dire, meglio così che il contrario



Ma ti rendi conto cosa voglia dire uno scenario di guerra, una mitragliatrice? Saresti capace solo a metterla in funzione una mitragliatrice? E cosa vuole dire codardia? Io da 25 anni mi alleno due ore al giorno a menare. Ho fatto praticamente tutti gli sport da combattimento. Ma non faccio a botte per strada. Se qualcuno mi provoca, me ne vado. Perchè se gli metto le mani addosso probabilmente lo mando all'ospedale e poi ne subisco le conseguenze. Ma se l'altro caccia un coltello o una pistola, mi faccio male io.

Leggo di attici eroici, di reazioni a pistole puntate. Ma lo sapete che se qualcuno vi punta una pistola in mezzo gli occhi, se va bene, vi cag.. addosso? Se va male, infartate. Altro che reazione.

E di scenari di guerra, non parliamone nemmeno. Perchè forse anche in questo caso i videogiochi hanno fatto i loro danni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A Caserta, che sta a sud Italia quindi abbastanza lontano dall'Ucraina, già i primi 14 rifugiati. Sta cosa dell'immigrazione a lungo andare andrà malissimo. Mi immagino già i paesi dell'est, che per ora fanno i buoni e accolgono, quando la situazione sarà insostenibile. Si scateneranno tensioni lì e ce li butteranno tutti qui. Ovviamente, nulla contro questa povera gente, però bisogna anche valutare che non si possono accogliere tutti considerando che pure gli africani sbarcano in massa qua.



Ho letto di alcune tensioni alle frontiere, pakistani accusano di razzismo perché fanno entrare solo gli ucraini e respingono gli altri.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Almeno son tutte donne queste, rispetto ai palestrati neri è un passo in avanti



Mi tocca tornare single 

Sarà una battaglia con tutte ste ucraine in giro


----------



## vota DC (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Secondo te che fine faranno gli ucraini nelle zone che verranno annesse direttamente alla Russia perché a maggioranza russofona?
> 
> È una situazione terribile, difficilissima, dove nessuno di noi saprebbe prendere una decisione senza avere rimorsi e insultare chi viene invaso perché cerca di difendersi è completamente fuori luogo.


Quella degli italoamericani che neanche si ricordano l'italiano perché negli Usa quella lingua non se la fila nessuno. In Ucraina c'erano 12 milioni di polacchi all'indomani della guerra mondiale, 10 sono stati espulsi e 2 sono rimasti. Dei 2 milioni di polacchi rimasti meno di duecentomila parlano il polacco....lo fanno di nascosto o lo hanno dimenticato, in più l'Ucraina neanche è federale quindi le minoranze non possono tutelarsi nemmeno nelle realtà locali dove sono maggioranza.


----------



## kekkopot (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dalle ultime notizie sembra che non ci sarà, la Turchia che sta mediando tra i due paesi ha fatto sapere che le richieste di Mosca sono irrealistiche.


Immagino che non siano saltate fuori...


----------



## Milo (1 Marzo 2022)

Lo so che invocare la nato significherebbe la guerra mondiale e cavali amari per noi… ma sta bomba… ammazzate Putin, subito!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Quella degli italoamericani che neanche si ricordano l'italiano perché negli Usa quella lingua non se la fila nessuno. In Ucraina c'erano 12 milioni di polacchi all'indomani della guerra mondiale, 10 sono stati espulsi e 2 sono rimasti. Dei 2 milioni di polacchi rimasti meno di duecentomila parlano il polacco....lo fanno di nascosto o lo hanno dimenticato, in più l'Ucraina neanche è federale quindi le minoranze non possono tutelarsi nemmeno nelle realtà locali dove sono maggioranza.


Credo tu non abbia capito cosa intendo o fai finta di non capire forse.

Inutile comunque parlare di queste cose, meglio parlare dell'evolversi della situazione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho letto di alcune tensioni alle frontiere, pakistani accusano di razzismo perché fanno entrare solo gli ucraini e respingono gli altri.




Ma c'è la guerra pure in pakistan ora?


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma ti rendi conto cosa voglia dire uno scenario di guerra, una mitragliatrice? Saresti capace solo a metterla in funzione una mitragliatrice? E cosa vuole dire codardia? Io da 25 anni mi alleno due ore al giorno a menare. Ho fatto praticamente tutti gli sport da combattimento. Ma non faccio a botte per strada. Se qualcuno mi provoca, me ne vado. Perchè se gli metto le mani addosso probabilmente lo mando all'ospedale e poi ne subisco le conseguenze. Ma se l'altro caccia un coltello o una pistola, mi faccio male io.
> 
> Leggo di attici eroici, di reazioni a pistole puntate. Ma lo sapete che se qualcuno vi punta una pistola in mezzo gli occhi, se va bene, vi cag.. addosso? Se va male, infartate. Altro che reazione.
> 
> E di scenari di guerra, non parliamone nemmeno. Perchè forse anche in questo caso i videogiochi hanno fatto i loro danni.



Penso che a parte @Trumpusconi che si vorrebbe trasformare in Rambo con un' addestramento di 10 minuti in fase di reclutamento, tutti gli altri, me compreso, stanno solo dicendo che si accollerebbero il rischio di cosa comporta rispondere con le cattive alla minaccia nemmeno tanto velata di Putin, di essere nuclearizzati.

Io penso che forse sia meglio subirla in silenzio da un certo punto di vista, ma non ne sono proprio sicuro al 100%


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma ti rendi conto cosa voglia dire uno scenario di guerra, una mitragliatrice? Saresti capace solo a metterla in funzione una mitragliatrice? E cosa vuole dire codardia? Io da 25 anni mi alleno due ore al giorno a menare. Ho fatto praticamente tutti gli sport da combattimento. Ma non faccio a botte per strada. Se qualcuno mi provoca, me ne vado. Perchè se gli messo le mani addosso probabilmente lo mando all'ospedale e poi ne subisco le conseguenze. Ma se l'altro caccia un coltello o una pistola, mi faccio male io.
> 
> Leggo di attici eroici, di reazioni a pistole puntate. Ma lo sapete che se qualcuno vi punta una pistola in mezzo gli occhi, se va bene, vi cag.. addosso? Se va male, infartate. Altro che reazione.
> 
> E di scenari di guerra, non parliamone nemmeno. Perchè forse anche in questo caso i videogiochi hanno fatto i loro danni.


la strada è una cosa la guerra è un'altra

che credi che i nostri nonni che facevano resistenza erano eroi o esperti di guerra?

mio nonno (il padre di mio padre) puntò un fucile alla testa di un tedesco (da nascosto..se il tedesco lo trovava sparava e probabilmente io non sarei mai nato..perchè presumo i tedeschi avrebbero ammazzato lui e la famiglia..quindi mio padre)

e di casi come questi c'era pieno..non erano eroi erano gente normale..ma quando ti trovi gente in casa le cose cambiano

io se mi trovassi in un contesto di guerra ragionerei come Trumpusconi credo...diverso se mi trovassi in casa un rapinatore..o ancor meno per strada uno che mi provoca


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma ti rendi conto cosa voglia dire uno scenario di guerra, una mitragliatrice? Saresti capace solo a metterla in funzione una mitragliatrice? E cosa vuole dire codardia? Io da 25 anni mi alleno due ore al giorno a menare. Ho fatto praticamente tutti gli sport da combattimento. Ma non faccio a botte per strada. Se qualcuno mi provoca, me ne vado. Perchè se gli metto le mani addosso probabilmente lo mando all'ospedale e poi ne subisco le conseguenze. Ma se l'altro caccia un coltello o una pistola, mi faccio male io.
> 
> Leggo di attici eroici, di reazioni a pistole puntate. Ma lo sapete che se qualcuno vi punta una pistola in mezzo gli occhi, se va bene, vi cag.. addosso? Se va male, infartate. Altro che reazione.
> 
> E di scenari di guerra, non parliamone nemmeno. Perchè forse anche in questo caso i videogiochi hanno fatto i loro danni.


L'arma di per sé so usarla, ma chiaramente non a livello militare.
Ma ripeto, ti viene impartita una formazione, non ti mandano sul campo gratis a digiuno di tutto.
Ti faccio una domanda: se arrivano in casa tua e tu hai un'arma, pur non avendo una preparazione militare, cosa faresti?


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Penso che a parte @Trumpusconi che si vorrebbe trasformare in Rambo con un' addestramento di 10 minuti in fase di reclutamento, tutti gli altri, me compreso, stanno solo dicendo che si accollerebbero il rischio di cosa comporta rispondere con le cattive alla minaccia nemmeno tanto velata di Putin, di essere nuclearizzati.
> 
> Io penso che forse sia meglio subirla in silenzio, ma non ne sono proprio sicuro al 100%


C’è anche una via di mezzo tra trasformarsi in Rambo e accusare velatamente gli ucraini di volersi difendere per mettere eventualmente a rischio noi


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Penso che a parte @Trumpusconi che si vorrebbe trasformare in Rambo con un' addestramento di 10 minuti in fase di reclutamento, tutti gli altri, me compreso, stanno solo dicendo che si accollerebbero il rischio di cosa comporta rispondere con le cattive alla minaccia nemmeno tanto velata di Putin, di essere nuclearizzati.
> 
> Io penso che forse sia meglio subirla in silenzio da un certo punto di vista, ma non ne sono proprio sicuro al 100%


Ma quale Rambo dai, quello che ho detto ha tutto un altro senso e non capisco minimamente che senso abbia derubricarlo a macchietta.
Io se c'è da farlo difendo il mio paese e la mia famiglia, a costo di lasciarci le penne. E conscio di avere pochissime possibilità di uscirne vivo, visto che non sono un militare di carriera.
Durante la WW2 sai quanti partigiani si sono spesi contro i nazifascisti sapendo di guerra quanto io so di fisica quantistica? (Spoiler: niente)


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> C’è anche una via di mezzo tra trasformarsi in Rambo e accusare velatamente gli ucraini di volersi difendere per mettere eventualmente a rischio noi



Su cosa devono fare gli Ucraini, non ho mai scritto una riga.

Devono fare, scusa il francese, quel caxxo che gli pare.
Quello che si sentono.


----------



## Djici (1 Marzo 2022)

Ho visto il video di Chuhuin o come si scrive.
Per dio NON POSSIAMO lasciare Putin distruggere un paese.
Non possiamo lasciare Putin uccidere milioni di persone.

Mi rifiuto di credere che una qualsiasi persona abbia visto quel video pensi che gli ucraini se la devono vedere da soli.
E come assistere ad omicidio ma gridando da lontano a l'aggressore di fermarsi.
Non intervenire e criminale.


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'arma di per sé so usarla, ma chiaramente non a livello militare.
> Ma ripeto, ti viene impartita una formazione, non ti mandano sul campo gratis a digiuno di tutto.
> Ti faccio una domanda: se arrivano in casa tua e tu hai un'arma, pur non avendo una preparazione militare, cosa faresti?



Me ne vado, se posso. Perchè non so usare una pistola (e nemmeno mi interessa saperla usare) e perchè mi sentire male al solo pensiero di poter sparare a qualcuno. La vita reale non è Call of duty.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> TU
> 
> ma non puoi pensare un ucraino ragioni come te.
> 
> ...


Io infatti, parlo per me.
Ma qua sta cosa se prende fuoco del tutto, fa fuori tutti noi e a me non va. Lasciami essere egoista


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Me ne vado, se posso. Perchè non so usare una pistola (e nemmeno mi interessa saperla usare) e perchè mi sentire male al solo pensiero di poter sparare a qualcuno. La vita reale non è Call of duty.



Certi discorsi che leggo a volte mi paiono le spacconate di quelli che si trombano mille miliardi di fighe e poi nel reale a stento si scopano un boiler nano


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Me ne vado, se posso. Perchè non so usare una pistola (e nemmeno mi interessa saperla usare) e perchè mi sentire male al solo pensiero di poter sparare a qualcuno. La vita reale non è Call of duty.


Sei sempre il migliore. Tanta roba.
Nella vita reale saresti uno che con orgoglio chiamerei amico


----------



## Milo (1 Marzo 2022)

Ho dato uno sguardo alle live di kiev e ho visto passare un mezzo anfibio che andava a passo d’uomo…


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' italiano medio (non mi riferisco ad @hakaishin che hai citato nel tuo messaggio o chiunque altro in questo topic) si indigna e prende il forcone se un immigrato ruba una pera.
> 
> Ma se l'immigrato viene a distruggergli casa, gli lascia ciulare anche la moglie.


Non è proprio così. Fare l’eroe a parole è sempre facile


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

Comunque, non è che di solito, i paesi invasi stendono il tappeto rosso agli invasori.
E non capisco come possiate pretenderlo, bah.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

Repubblica comunque non si smentisce mai, stanno polverizzando decine di persone e loro si concentrano sulle piazze della pace e sul monumento Shoah distrutto.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Secondo te che fine faranno gli ucraini nelle zone che verranno annesse direttamente alla Russia perché a maggioranza russofona?
> 
> È una situazione terribile, difficilissima, dove nessuno di noi saprebbe prendere una decisione senza avere rimorsi e insultare chi viene invaso perché cerca di difendersi è completamente fuori luogo.


La stessa fine che hanno fatto per 80’anni di urss


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Repubblica comunque non si smentisce mai, stanno polverizzando decine di persone e loro si concentrano sulle piazze della pace e sul monumento Shoah distrutto.



Le piazze della pace senza mascherineh?!?


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così. Fare l’eroe a parole è sempre facile



Certo, ma è facilissimo farlo appena vedi un immigrato ruba una pera.

Li diventano tutti cuor di leone.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La stessa fine che hanno fatto per 80’anni di urss


No, non dopo questo conflitto. Verrebbero spazzati via, come fossero animali. O credi che abbiano inviato i paramilitari ceceni per andare a fare un picnic?


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ho visto il video di Chuhuin o come si scrive.
> Per dio NON POSSIAMO lasciare Putin distruggere un paese.
> Non possiamo lasciare Putin uccidere milioni di persone.
> 
> ...


piu che altro speriamo non accada un giorno che qualcuno di piu forte attacchi l'Italia e che tutti ragionino con "non si può fare una guerra mondiale per gli italiani..spiace ma è un sacrificio necessario"


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se i russi (o i francesi o gli austriaci o chi per loro) mi entrano in casa stai certo che mi troveranno ad attenderli con un mitragliatore spianato.
> Se c'è da fare la propria parte sarò il primo in fila al centro reclutamento.
> Per me non c'è vita nel disonore.


Punti di vista


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Secondo te che fine faranno gli ucraini nelle zone che verranno annesse direttamente alla Russia perché a maggioranza russofona?
> 
> È una situazione terribile, difficilissima, dove nessuno di noi saprebbe prendere una decisione senza avere rimorsi e insultare chi viene invaso perché cerca di difendersi è completamente fuori luogo.


In realtà probabilmente lotteremo anche noi..quando ti vedi portare via tutto credo scatti qualcosa, ti salirà un veleno che perdi ogni remora e ogni lucidità.. Vuoi solo vendetta


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, ma è facilissimo farlo appena vedi un immigrato ruba una pera.
> 
> Li diventano tutti cuor di leone.


Io non ho mai fatto male ad una mosca


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No, non dopo questo conflitto. Verrebbero spazzati via, come fossero animali. O credi che abbiano inviato i paramilitari ceceni per andare a fare un picnic?


Ma perché adesso stanno bene?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

*MINISTRO ESTERI RUSSO LAVROV: "REGIME UCRAINO VUOLE LE ARMI NUCLEARI E MINACCIA IL MONDO".*


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà probabilmente lotteremo anche noi..quando ti vedi portare via tutto credo scatti qualcosa, ti salirà un veleno che perdi ogni remora e ogni lucidità.. Vuoi solo vendetta


esatto..è questo il punto

la guerra ti disumanizza..ecco perchè io lo differenzio da tutto il resto

è piu facile essere razionali in discoteca se uno ti provoca..vai a casa e il giorno dopo torni alla tua vita

anche se uno ti rapina volendo..vabbè perderai l'orologio ma la vita va avanti

ma con un invasore in casa..sotto la dittatura di un paese straniero..subendo o anche osservando soprusi e violenze inenarrabili di continuo a mio avviso perdi la ragione

non è un fatto di coraggio ma di psiche direi..


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma perché adesso stanno bene?


Appunto, meglio difendersi che lasciarsi uccidere senza neanche provare a farlo no?


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai fatto male ad una mosca



Nemmeno io.

Infatti non voglio far male, ma se mi minacci di morte gratuitamente, mi prendo il rischio di farmi rispettare.

Tutta qui la questione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Repubblica comunque non si smentisce mai, stanno polverizzando decine di persone e loro si concentrano sulle piazze della pace e sul monumento Shoah distrutto.


Che babbei..
Cmq qua in Italia se ci invadessero probabilmente ci conquisterebbero in mezza giornata staccandoci la connessione internet o oscurando Netflix..


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTRO ESTERI RUSSO LAVROV: "REGIME UCRAINO VUOLE LE ARMI NUCLEARI E MINACCIA IL MONDO".*


.


----------



## Masanijey (1 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai fatto male ad una mosca


Non avresti potuto scegliere animale più adatto per il tuo esempio


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTRO ESTERI RUSSO LAVROV: "REGIME UCRAINO VUOLE LE ARMI NUCLEARI E MINACCIA IL MONDO".*


ok Lavrov vorrà dire che ci difenderemo anche dall'Ucraina quando sarà il caso..nel frattempo però ci siete voi a cui pensare


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTRO ESTERI RUSSO LAVROV: "REGIME UCRAINO VUOLE LE ARMI NUCLEARI E MINACCIA IL MONDO".*


Ma chi pensa di prendere in giro?


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> .


Ah ok


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma chi pensa di prendere in giro?


tra un pò sarà la russia a chiedere di entrare nella NATO per essere protetta dall'Ucraina..


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che babbei..
> Cmq qua in Italia se ci invadessero probabilmente ci conquisterebbero in mezza giornata staccandoci la connessione internet o oscurando Netflix..



Senza dubbio.
Ma al contrario, ci direbbero che se facciamo i bravi e facciamo come dicono loro ci lasciano internet e il cellulare.

A meno che sia il Green Pass o il vaccino o lo stato di emergenza, li diventiamo un mix fra Putin,Hitler e il militare ceceno amico dei russi


----------



## Milo (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTRO ESTERI RUSSO LAVROV: "REGIME UCRAINO VUOLE LE ARMI NUCLEARI E MINACCIA IL MONDO".*



disse quello che lanciava le termobariche…


----------



## nik10jb (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTRO ESTERI RUSSO LAVROV: "REGIME UCRAINO VUOLE LE ARMI NUCLEARI E MINACCIA IL MONDO".*


Si vede la grande voglia di trovare un accordo


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

Comunque dai ragazzi, scherzi e vedute diverse a parte, speriamo Putin si fermi all' Ucraina.

La scelta è fatta, se non andrà oltre nessuno interverrà ad aiutarli e non ci sarà nessun rischio per noi.

Cosi tutti contenti.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTRO ESTERI RUSSO LAVROV: "REGIME UCRAINO VUOLE LE ARMI NUCLEARI E MINACCIA IL MONDO".*


Se confermata questa è la parola fine per tutti quelli che pensano ci siano delle responsabilità ucraine nel non arrendersi


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Pongo una piccola provocazione, se dopo L'Ucraina aggredirà anche la Moldavia come sembra possa succedere, che si fa?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (1 Marzo 2022)

Spero in un colpo di stato in Russia con decesso di Putin.


----------



## vota DC (1 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la strada è una cosa la guerra è un'altra
> 
> che credi che i nostri nonni che facevano resistenza erano eroi o esperti di guerra?
> 
> ...


Ci sono stati attentati contro Mussolini. I partigiani sono diventati tali dopo il 1943. Non per codardia (gli americani stavano arrivando ma era ovvio che non sarebbero venuti in un giorno) ma perché la guerriglia aveva un senso, non era devastazione fine a sé stessa. Fare saltare una ferrovia serviva direttamente perché impediva ad esempio l'arrivo di rifornimenti al fronte dove gli americani fronteggiavano i tedeschi. Che farebbe la guerriglia in Ucraina oggi? Fa saltare un palazzo così non lo prendono i russi? Poi il governo firma comunque trattato di neutralità, l'Ucraina rimasta sotto gli ucraini (inevitabilmente i topi abbandonano la nave) entra nella UE e si ricostruisce il palazzo.... utilità di ciò?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Spero in un colpo di stato in Russia con decesso di Putin.


Magari, sarebbe un miracolo.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2022)

secondo gli Ucraini è stato sventato un attacco del gruppo ceceno di Kadyrov che aveva l'obiettivo di uccidere Zelenski

e sempre il segretario del consiglio nazionale ucraino ha detto che l'attentato è stato sventato grazie a una soffiata arrivata da un uomo dell FSB (l'intelligence russa) che evidentemente remava contro il suo paese


----------



## Masanijey (1 Marzo 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Spero in un colpo di stato in Russia con decesso di Putin.


Un bel caffè corretto..


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pongo una piccola provocazione, se dopo L'Ucraina aggredirà anche la Moldavia come sembra possa succedere, che si fa?



Tutti manterranno le stesse opinioni che si hanno sull' Ucraina.
È ovvio darren.

Che magari hanno ragione, non tutti abbiamo lo stesso limite di quello che è il rispetto accettabile.

Io ad esempio, pur essendo tremendamente dispiaciuto per gli Ucraini, non avrei mai auspicato una risposta della Nato.

Mi son sentito ferito quando siamo stai intimati di starne fuori oppure saremmo stati nucelarizzati.

Per me, quello è stato davvero troppo.
Un punto di non ritorno.

Ed infatti i politici europei, non sanno più come dirlo che quell'affermazione, ha cambiato il futuro di tutti noi.

Era il limite da non superare, e Putin l'ha superato.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pongo una piccola provocazione, se dopo L'Ucraina aggredirà anche la Moldavia come sembra possa succedere, che si fa?



Si dà la colpa ai moldavi


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pongo una piccola provocazione, se dopo L'Ucraina aggredirà anche la Moldavia come sembra possa succedere, che si fa?



Critico la UE  (scherzo eh, no flame)

La Nato non deve fare nulla di più, anzi, qualche messaggio in meno sarebbe anche meglio, tanto nella migliore delle ipotesi fornisci solo "alibi".

Qui si deve arrivare ai piani più alti, ONU e Corte internazionale di giustizia, troppe nazioni si sono spinte oltre, bisogna arrivare ad un punto di ritorno e tutti devono decidere. Una sorte di riunione stile Glasgow climatizzatore chance.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Spero in un colpo di stato in Russia con decesso di Putin.


quella è roba per la CIA

probabimente è una strada che stanno percorrendo di nascosto


----------



## mandraghe (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> OT: Ho scoperto solo ora che la scena storica della corazzata Potemkin è ambientata ad Odessa



La scalinata c’è ancora e infatti si chiama Scalinata Potemkin.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pongo una piccola provocazione, se dopo L'Ucraina aggredirà anche la Moldavia come sembra possa succedere, che si fa?


Come si chiama il Presidente moldavo? Colpa sua che non si arrende, pupazzo di USA-UE


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo gli Ucraini è stato sventato un attacco del gruppo ceceno di Kadyrov che aveva l'obiettivo di uccidere Zelenski
> 
> e sempre il segretario del consiglio nazionale ucraino ha detto che l'attentato è stato sventato grazie a una soffiata arrivata da un uomo dell FSB (l'intelligence russa) che evidentemente remava contro il suo paese


La seconda è pura propaganda.. Come le notizie di amutinamento dei soldati russi o gli SMS alle mamme con scritto che non pensavano di andare in guerra..


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come si chiama il Presidente moldavo? Colpa sua che non si arrende, pupazzo di USA-UE


è donna per giunta


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si dà la colpa ai moldavi



Dico solo una cosa:

Alcuni esperti, mi hanno detto che le Moldave sono molto più gnocche delle ucraine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

Per me è impossibile che ammazzino Putin.
E' un paranoico ossessivo che ha preso lezioni da Fidel Castro per non lasciarci la pelle in un tradimento alle spalle. In tutti questi anni si è costruito uno scudo protettivo che difficilmente può essere scalfito. Ha pensato più a questo che alle altre questioni.
Discorso diverso sarebbe un colpo di stato o una ribellione dell'esercito, ma per ora non vedo ancora le condizioni.

Non c'è ancora una mobilitazione generale in Russia, o una presa di coscienza totale dell'opinione pubblica.
Lasciate perdere le frasette costruite di Draghi o della UE, o i sondaggi insulsi.
In Russia, a parte qualche fila al bancomat o qualche piazza, non c'è ancora il sentore vero di essere isolati dal mondo. Un po' perchè la stampa lo nasconde, un po' perché la maggioranza della gente si sente ancora al sicuro.
Sicuramente l'opinione cambierà, ma non è ancora il momento.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Spero in un colpo di stato in Russia con decesso di Putin.


Succede che muore un Putin e se ne farà un altro. O al massimo, metteranno un fantoccio USA che durerà poco. Di certo saranno sempre in dittatura, a meno che non parta una vera rivoluzione popolare.


----------



## cris (1 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Succede che muore un Putin e se ne farà un altro. O al massimo, metteranno un fantoccio USA che durerà poco. Di certo saranno sempre in dittatura, a meno che non parta una vera rivoluzione popolare.


possono benissimo starsene in dittatura, l importante é che il dittatore non perda la brocca e minacci di usar le atomiche


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ho visto il video di Chuhuin o come si scrive.
> Per dio NON POSSIAMO lasciare Putin distruggere un paese.
> Non possiamo lasciare Putin uccidere milioni di persone.
> 
> ...



Non ti conosco,quindi chiedo :
Ma quando i nostri amici turchi (paese nato e tra un pò probabilmente UE) danno la caccia e bombardano/sparano/uccidono i curdi,il tuo ragionamento è il medesimo ?
Quando i missili israeliani colpiscono la palestina,uccidendo anche molti civili,tra cui donne e bambini,il tuo ragionamento è il medesimo ?

Perchè molti si strappano le vesti (specialmente i parrucconi ue) solamente perchè il conflitto è alle porte dell'Europa,mentre tutti gli altri conflitti (che magari abbiamo contribuito ad aizzare per nostro tornaconto),con la scusa che sono "lontani" e non li vediamo,allora va tutto bene,tutto è concesso,erdogan è un galantuomo,quell'altro un signore..
Ripeto,non ti conosco e non è una accusa,solo per sapere.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> possono benissimo starsene in dittatura, l importante é che il dittatore non perda la brocca e minacci di usar le atomiche


Non è detto che non possa scoppiare una crisi globale dopo una possibile caduta di Putin. Specialmente con Biden che non ha mai esortato alla pace in tutto questo casino. Gli equilibri geopolitici sono molto complessi ed imprevedibili, che nemmeno gli "esperti" ci hanno indovinato in questi giorni prima dell'invasione.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Marzo 2022)

Ad oggi la Russia che fa la guerra all'Ucraina equivale al bullo che picchia un ragazzino down. Noi passiamo per strada, la cosa non ci riguarda seguendo certi ragionamenti che leggo, e dovremmo far finta di nulla. Tanto il bullo non sta picchiando noi, giusto? Ma un giorno quel povero ragazzo indifeso potrebbe essere nostro figlio, un nostro amico. Magari domani il bullo cercherà di violentare la nostra donna e sarà proprio in quel caso che si penserà a quel giorno che facemmo finta di nulla, per non avere rogne con il bullo mentre picchiava il ragazzino indifeso. Ogni azione causa una reazione etc etc. 

Si parla tanto di Ucraini come se fossero degli alieni a 3 teste. Non è così, sono persone come noi, sono esseri umani, persone che hanno cuore e sentimenti. Ci sono cattivi e bravi, come è ovvio che sia.... Ovviamente ognuno la pensa come vuole, ma come ho già detto in un altro commento, non bisogna per forza vivere fino a 90 anni e anche se a molti non piace, ci sono anche ottimi motivi e ragioni per cui morire. Questo non significa che io voglia andare ad arruolarmi, ma in condizioni estreme sono disposto a combattere e a morire. Perché io mi son sempre fermato ad aiutare i più deboli, rischiando il di dietro, perché mi son sempre fermato quando un ragazzo in moto cadeva davanti a me mentre stavo in auto, vedendo altri sfrecciare e far finta di nulla, così come in più di un occasione tra battibecchi molto incandescenti tra i miei amici ed altra gente, sono intervenuto come messaggero di pace riuscendo a placare gli animi. 

La vita è questa, siamo esseri difettosi, ma con un cuore. Il bullismo è disumano e la Russia è il bullo, fine dei giochi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

Comunque voglio darvi una bruttissima notizia.....non so se sia il caso di riportarla...

Piero Fassino,intervistato,ha detto : "La Russia non userà l'atomica"
preparatevi,questo porta una jella pazzesca,l'avvenuta di Grillo la dobbiamo ad una delle sue profezie andate a male


----------



## Milanoide (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cercate il nome della cittadina che ho citato nella notizia su Twitter.


Fra l'altro, se su twitter intercettate dei tweet di ucraini, vi renderete conto che le famiglie si dividono, donne e bambini fuori, gli uomini a combattere di loro iniziativa. E molti ucraini e ucraine stanno tornando in ucraina a fare la loro parte.


----------



## cris (1 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è detto che non possa scoppiare una crisi globale dopo una possibile caduta di Putin. Specialmente con Biden che non ha mai esortato alla pace in tutto questo casino. Gli equilibri geopolitici sono molto complessi ed imprevedibili, che nemmeno gli "esperti" ci hanno indovinato in questi giorni prima dell'invasione.


Biden non ha fatto nulla ad oggicomunque… un trump o un bush avrebbe gia scatenato la terza guerra mondiale


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque voglio darvi una bruttissima notizia.....non so se sia il caso di riportarla...
> 
> Piero Fassino,intervistato,ha detto : "La Russia non userà l'atomica"
> preparatevi,questo porta una jella pazzesca,l'avvenuta di Grillo la dobbiamo ad una delle sue profezie andate a male


Finita


----------



## vota DC (1 Marzo 2022)

Ma siamo sicuri un'invasione della Moldavia sia possibile? La Moldavia ha già un patto difensivo con la Nato a vantaggio loro ma non è membro perché rifiuta l'invio di truppe. Non si sentono sicuri militarmente con i russi perché i russi da quando sono indipendenti mettono truppe nella transnistria, poi non hanno mai perdonato ai russi di avere regalato le coste moldave agli ucraini anche se ovviamente non sono russofobi quanto i polacchi . Contemporaneamente la Moldavia fa parte della CSI quindi militarmente sta con l'occidente ma politicamente è stesso blocco di Russia, Bielorussia, Kazakistan, Armenia e Azerbaijan (altro stato formalmente alleato della Russia ma in realtà con altri alleati, in questo caso la Turchia)


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Biden non ha fatto nulla ad oggicomunque… un trump o un bush avrebbe gia scatenato la terza guerra mondiale


Mah, quella dei presidenti repubblicani guerrafondai è più una leggenda. La maggioranza delle guerre americane si sono svolte sotto amministrazione dei democratici.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri un'invasione della Moldavia sia possibile? La Moldavia ha già un patto difensivo con la Nato a vantaggio loro ma non è membro perché rifiuta l'invio di truppe. Non si sentono sicuri militarmente con i russi perché i russi da quando sono indipendenti mettono truppe nella transnistria, poi non hanno mai perdonato ai russi di avere regalato le coste moldave agli ucraini anche se ovviamente non sono russofobi quanto i polacchi . Contemporaneamente la Moldavia fa parte della CSI quindi militarmente sta con l'occidente ma politicamente è stesso blocco di Russia, Bielorussia, Kazakistan, Armenia e Azerbaijan (altro stato formalmente alleato della Russia ma in realtà con altri alleati, in questo caso la Turchia)


Possono farlo per interposta persona tramite le milizie transnistriane, di fatto russe.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Marzo 2022)

non so se l avete già scritto ma i tre più grandi vettori commerciali via mare MSC, CMA e Mersk hanno sospeso ogni trasporto di container in Russia(a parte cibo e medicinali). Pesantissima


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ad oggi la Russia che fa la guerra all'Ucraina equivale al bullo che picchia un ragazzino down. Noi passiamo per strada, la cosa non ci riguarda seguendo certi ragionamenti che leggo, e dovremmo far finta di nulla. Tanto il bullo non sta picchiando noi, giusto? Ma un giorno quel povero ragazzo indifeso potrebbe essere nostro figlio, un nostro amico. Magari domani il bullo cercherà di violentare la nostra donna e sarà proprio in quel caso che si penserà a quel giorno che facemmo finta di nulla, per non avere rogne con il bullo mentre picchiava il ragazzino indifeso. Ogni azione causa una reazione etc etc.
> 
> Si parla tanto di Ucraini come se fossero degli alieni a 3 teste. Non è così, sono persone come noi, sono esseri umani, persone che hanno cuore e sentimenti. Ci sono cattivi e bravi, come è ovvio che sia.... Ovviamente ognuno la pensa come vuole, ma come ho già detto in un altro commento, non bisogna per forza vivere fino a 90 anni e anche se a molti non piace, ci sono anche ottimi motivi e ragioni per cui morire. Questo non significa che io voglia andare ad arruolarmi, ma in condizioni estreme sono disposto a combattere e a morire. Perché io mi son sempre fermato ad aiutare i più deboli, rischiando il di dietro, perché mi son sempre fermato quando un ragazzo in moto cadeva davanti a me mentre stavo in auto, vedendo altri sfrecciare e far finta di nulla, così come in più di un occasione tra battibecchi molto incandescenti tra i miei amici ed altra gente, sono intervenuto come messaggero di pace riuscendo a placare gli animi.
> 
> La vita è questa, siamo esseri difettosi, ma con un cuore. Il bullismo è disumano e la Russia è il bullo, fine dei giochi.


Perfetto.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2022)

Intanto Zaia (governatore del partito che è passato dai "porti chiusi a spalancati") dopo l'uscita sulla richiesta delle seconde case dei veneti per gli Ucraini, si sta beccando un sacco di insulti su facebook. E siamo solo agli inizi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Possono farlo per interposta persona tramite le milizie transnistriane, di fatto russe.


Ma ti risulta che la Moldavia sia nella NATO io sapevo di no.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma ti risulta che la Moldavia sia nella NATO io sapevo di no.


Non è Nato


----------



## pazzomania (1 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Fra l'altro, se su twitter intercettate dei tweet di ucraini, vi renderete conto che le famiglie si dividono, donne e bambini fuori, gli uomini a combattere di loro iniziativa. E molti ucraini e ucraine stanno tornando in ucraina a fare la loro parte.



Normale, nessuno sano di mente dai 30 anni in su, accetta di vedere la propria vita distrutta a cuor leggero

È come se domani, senza più nemmeno un centesimo in tasca, venissi obbligato a andare in Polonia a ricostruirmi tutto da capo, sempre sperando di non venire trattato male in quanto immigrato.

Va che muoio sicuro, ma almeno farla pagare anche ad uno solo di quelli che mi hanno rovinato la vita, diventerebbe il mio unico scopo.


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

MARIUPOL COMPLETAMENTE CIRCONDATA


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ad oggi la Russia che fa la guerra all'Ucraina equivale al bullo che picchia un ragazzino down. Noi passiamo per strada, la cosa non ci riguarda seguendo certi ragionamenti che leggo, e dovremmo far finta di nulla. Tanto il bullo non sta picchiando noi, giusto? Ma un giorno quel povero ragazzo indifeso potrebbe essere nostro figlio, un nostro amico. Magari domani il bullo cercherà di violentare la nostra donna e sarà proprio in quel caso che si penserà a quel giorno che facemmo finta di nulla, per non avere rogne con il bullo mentre picchiava il ragazzino indifeso. Ogni azione causa una reazione etc etc.
> 
> Si parla tanto di Ucraini come se fossero degli alieni a 3 teste. Non è così, sono persone come noi, sono esseri umani, persone che hanno cuore e sentimenti. Ci sono cattivi e bravi, come è ovvio che sia.... Ovviamente ognuno la pensa come vuole, ma come ho già detto in un altro commento, non bisogna per forza vivere fino a 90 anni e anche se a molti non piace, ci sono anche ottimi motivi e ragioni per cui morire. Questo non significa che io voglia andare ad arruolarmi, ma in condizioni estreme sono disposto a combattere e a morire. Perché io mi son sempre fermato ad aiutare i più deboli, rischiando il di dietro, perché mi son sempre fermato quando un ragazzo in moto cadeva davanti a me mentre stavo in auto, vedendo altri sfrecciare e far finta di nulla, così come in più di un occasione tra battibecchi molto incandescenti tra i miei amici ed altra gente, sono intervenuto come messaggero di pace riuscendo a placare gli animi.
> 
> La vita è questa, siamo esseri difettosi, ma con un cuore. Il bullismo è disumano e la Russia è il bullo, fine dei giochi.



Ne prendo uno a caso, Erdogan,in questo caso con i curdi non è forse lui il bullo del quartiere ?
Come mai li non ci indigniamo ?
Come mai li non sanzioniamo la Turchia ?

Eppure anche in quel caso noi passiamo per strada e facciamo finta di nulla.
Infatti ad oggi il massacro continua,silenzioso.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ti conosco,quindi chiedo :
> Ma quando i nostri amici turchi (paese nato e tra un pò probabilmente UE) danno la caccia e bombardano/sparano/uccidono i curdi,il tuo ragionamento è il medesimo ?
> Quando i missili israeliani colpiscono la palestina,uccidendo anche molti civili,tra cui donne e bambini,il tuo ragionamento è il medesimo ?
> 
> ...


“Solamente” perché è alle porte d’Europa? Ti pare poco? Mi sa che io faccio prima ad andare a Leopoli che a Reggio Calabria eh.
Inoltre è ormai palese che l’Ucraina sia la prima tappa


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non so se l avete già scritto ma i tre più grandi vettori commerciali via mare MSC, CMA e Mersk hanno sospeso ogni trasporto di container in Russia(a parte cibo e medicinali). Pesantissima


Benissimo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ne prendo uno a caso, Erdogan,in questo caso con i curdi non è forse lui il bullo del quartiere ?
> Come mai li non ci indigniamo ?
> Come mai li non sanzioniamo la Turchia ?
> 
> ...



Ma cosa vuol dire? Si condanna Putin come Erdogan, come la Mafia che scioglie i bambini nell'acido.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> “Solamente” perché è alle porte d’Europa? Ti pare poco? Mi sa che io faccio prima ad andare a Leopoli che a Reggio Calabria eh.
> Inoltre è ormai palese che l’Ucraina sia la prima tappa



Abbastanza,perchè questo doppiopesismo mi stronca.
Le morti sono morti,sia che siano ucraine,sia che siano curde,palestinesi,libiche e chi più ne ha più ne metta


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire? Si condanna Putin come Erdogan, come la Mafia che scioglie i bambini nell'acido.



Ma Erdogan non lo condanna nessuno,questo volevo dire.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

Oh, ma sto leggendo che Erdogan è VERAMENTE l'intermediario delle due delegazioni, non è solo una proposta.

Ora ho capito perchè hanno sganciato bombe a raffica subito dopo il primo incontro...


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non so se l avete già scritto ma i tre più grandi vettori commerciali via mare MSC, CMA e Mersk hanno sospeso ogni trasporto di container in Russia(a parte cibo e medicinali). Pesantissima


Mai vista una mobilitazione simile per una guerra, almeno a livello occidentale e mediatico..
Evidentemente nel 2022 la guerra nel mondo civile è davvero qualcosa di anacronistico


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Normale, nessuno sano di mente dai 30 anni in su, accetta di vedere la propria vita distrutta a cuor leggero
> 
> È come se domani, senza più nemmeno un centesimo in tasca, venissi obbligato a andare in Polonia a ricostruirmi tutto da capo, sempre sperando di non venire trattato male in quanto immigrato.
> 
> Va che muoio sicuro, ma almeno farla pagare anche ad uno solo di quelli che mi hanno rovinato la vita, diventerebbe il mio unico scopo.


Per qualcuno dovrebbero smetterla di combattere per la loro terra, però al
Contempo non devono nemmeno scappare e soprattutto non dovrebbero venire qua


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Abbastanza,perchè questo doppiopesismo mi stronca.
> Le morti sono morti,sia che siano ucraine,sia che siano curde,palestinesi,libiche e chi più ne ha più ne metta


Magari anche perché una guerra nel cuore dell'Europa è più strana rispetto a guerre dove la gente si ammazza ininterrottamente da 3000 anni


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ne prendo uno a caso, Erdogan,in questo caso con i curdi non è forse lui il bullo del quartiere ?
> Come mai li non ci indigniamo ?
> Come mai li non sanzioniamo la Turchia ?
> 
> ...


Ma te ne rendi conto o no che Putin sta minacciando il mondo, non solo l’Europa?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma Erdogan non lo condanna nessuno,questo volevo dire.



Si ok, hai ragione. Così come non c'è stata questa compassione per i poveri civili afghani morti nella guerra contro gli Usa etc etc. La penso come te! Però qua si parla di questa guerra ed ho risposto stando nella discussione, esprimendo il mio pensiero ed il mio modo d'essere. Questo però non significa che gli Europeisti siano santi, che la Nato sia una favola. Si puo' dire che l'UE segue i suoi interessi e allo stesso tempo dire che Putin fa schifo. 
Non sono mica due squadre di calcio che uno tifa una squadra eh


----------



## mandraghe (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ne prendo uno a caso, Erdogan,in questo caso con i curdi non è forse lui il bullo del quartiere ?
> Come mai li non ci indigniamo ?
> Come mai li non sanzioniamo la Turchia ?
> 
> ...



I curdi sono un problema interno alla Turchia, quando la Russia è intervenuta in Cecenia non mi pare che qualcuno abbia obbiettato.

Non mi risulta che la Turchia abbia minacciato di nuclearizzarci.

Fermo restando che questo non giustifica ciò che fa la Turchia. E infatti (vedi contrasti con Greci, francesi e inglesi) non è che Erdogan sia ben visto. È sopportato, ma di sicuro ciò che fa piace a pochi.


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma Erdogan non lo condanna nessuno,questo volevo dire.


Tra l’altro non è vero nemmeno quello che dici perché quello che fa la Turchia era quello che faceva la Russia nel Donbass, le guerre a bassa intensità sono tollerate.


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> “Solamente” perché è alle porte d’Europa? Ti pare poco? Mi sa che io faccio prima ad andare a Leopoli che a Reggio Calabria eh.
> Inoltre è ormai palese che l’Ucraina sia la prima tappa


L'UE e la NATO si spingono verso est, tutto normale.
La Russia non vuole questa gente in Ucraina, guerra totale.
Come vedete il percorso è simile, guerra o non guerra che comunque rappresenta una situazione di rottura totale di questo allargamento sconsiderato verso paesi che non dovevano entrare nell'UE e nemmeno nella NATO, visto che da quando l'UE si è allargata il benessere si è disperso e i costi sono aumentati, noi ci abbiamo perso e adesso difendiamo il diritto "speciale" di poter annettere mezzo mondo solo per portare ovunque il capitalismo finanziario a cui siamo abituati noi.
L'UE doveva rimanere per pochi ma buoni ma visto che non è mai stata un'unione ma una semplice organizzazione finanziaria che agisce per annettere sempre più paesi che lo richiedono e devono avere certi standard non vedo come queste pretese possano portare vantaggi a noi tutti.
Vuoi allargarti verso oriente? allora ci stacchiamo noi e prendi dentro un altro, non tieni noi per garantirti le risorse per fare i tuoi comodi, normalmente funziona così, se io non sono d'accordo esco io, ma qui siamo bloccati e dobbiamo stare dentro certe regole che ci penalizzano al grido di "w la pace".


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I curdi sono un problema interno alla Turchia, quando la Russia è intervenuta in Cecenia non mi pare che qualcuno abbia obbiettato.
> 
> *Non mi risulta che la Turchia abbia minacciato di nuclearizzarci.*
> 
> Fermo restando che questo non giustifica ciò che fa la Turchia. E infatti (vedi contrasti con Greci, francesi e inglesi) non è che Erdogan sia ben visto. È sopportato, ma di sicuro ciò che fa piace a pochi.



Beh,la Turchia ci conosce molto bene,ci minaccia semplicemente non con la bomba atomica,ma con le orde di migranti 
Non a caso l'UE gira alla Turchia 3 miliardi per tenersi i profughi in casa e non farli arrivare in Europa.
E ogni anno alza sempre la posta per ragranellare sempre più soldi,minacciando di far passare milioni di profughi direzione europa [fine ot]


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta che la Turchia abbia minacciato di nuclearizzarci.



Un'unica puntualizzazione, non ha minacciato di nuclearizzare l'Europa ma poco tempo fa ha rivolto pesantissime minacce alla Francia e ai paesi europei, anche lui parlò di conseguenze sanguinarie con parole di guerra.
E dopo qualche giorno, guarda caso, ci furono attentati terroristici in Francia.

Questo secondo me è potenzialmente è anche più pericoloso di Putin, perché Putin per fare certe cose è dovuto impazzire, ma Erdogan è un cane maledetto che continua a compiere crimini nell'ombra, senza fare la figura del matto.
Se dovesse mai aggiungersi ufficialmente ai matti senza controllo, c'è da aver paura.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,la Turchia ci conosce molto bene,ci minaccia semplicemente non con la bomba atomica,ma con le orde di migranti
> Non a caso l'UE gira alla Turchia 3 miliardi per tenersi i profughi in casa e non farli arrivare in Europa.
> E ogni anno alza sempre la posta.. [fine ot]



E quindi? Continuo a non capire. Equipari gli immigrati ad un bombardamento nucleare? 

Se mi dici che aver permesso alla Turchia di avere un ruolo importante nella gestione dei flussi migratori è stato un colossale errore hai ragione. Ma questo c’entra poco col fatto che la seconda potenza nucleare è in mano ad una persona squilibrata.


----------



## Dexter (1 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se i russi (o i francesi o gli austriaci o chi per loro) mi entrano in casa stai certo che mi troveranno ad attenderli con un mitragliatore spianato.
> Se c'è da fare la propria parte sarò il primo in fila al centro reclutamento.
> Per me non c'è vita nel disonore.


Io nel frattempo sarei in qualche paese sudamericano con un sigaro in bocca. Ma capisco il tuo punto di vista e lo rispetto, non c'è bisogno di prendersela l uno con l altro


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un'unica puntualizzazione, non ha minacciato di nuclearizzare l'Europa ma poco tempo fa ha rivolto pesantissime minacce alla Francia e ai paesi europei, anche lui parlò di conseguenze sanguinarie e parole agghiaccianti.
> E dopo qualche giorno, guarda caso, ci furono attentati terroristici in Francia.
> 
> Questo secondo me è potenzialmente è anche più pericoloso di Putin, perché Putin per fare certe cose è dovuto impazzire, ma Erdogan è un cane maledetto che continua a compiere crimini nell'ombra, senza fare la figura del matto.


Infatti Erdogan e Putin sono figure simili e agiscono in modo simile per quel che riguarda l’espansionismo. Solo che Erdogan non fa paura a nessuno… tuttavia una volta sistemato Putin mi piacerebbe fosse sistemato pure lui


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Infatti Erdogan e Putin sono figure simili e agiscono in modo simile per quel che riguarda l’espansionismo. Solo che Erdogan non fa paura a nessuno… tuttavia una volta sistemato Putin mi piacerebbe fosse sistemato pure lui



Quella sera del colpo di stato in Turchia ero in fibrillazione, sono stato alzato tutta notte a seguire la TV. Sembrava davvero andare a buon fine.

Quando è andato a monte ci sono rimasto troppo male...


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quella sera del colpo di stato in Turchia ero in fibrillazione, sono stato alzato tutta notte a seguire la TV. Sembrava davvero andare a buon fine.
> 
> Quando è andato a monte ci sono rimasto troppo male...


Peccato veramente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Marzo 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E quindi? Continuo a non capire. Equipari gli immigrati ad un bombardamento nucleare?
> 
> Se mi dici che aver permesso alla Turchia di avere un ruolo importante nella gestione dei flussi migratori è stato un colossale errore hai ragione. Ma questo c’entra poco col fatto che la seconda potenza nucleare è in mano ad una persona squilibrata.



Io avevo portato un altro esempio,ovvero i curdi che vengono massacrati sotto il silenzio generale.
Li nessuno sanziona o blocca le banche turche. Nessuno si indigna,eppure anche in quelle zone fanno porcate a non finire.
Idem per israeliani e palestinesi e tanti altri esempi sparsi per il mondo.
Sono tutti squilibrati,e li ritroviamo anche nella nato,mica solo putin. E devono pagare tutti alla stessa maniera.

Stai a vedere che grazie a questa mediazione riusciremo a far passare e come erdogan come degli eroi.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un'unica puntualizzazione, non ha minacciato di nuclearizzare l'Europa ma poco tempo fa ha rivolto pesantissime minacce alla Francia e ai paesi europei, anche lui parlò di conseguenze sanguinarie con parole di guerra.
> E dopo qualche giorno, guarda caso, ci furono attentati terroristici in Francia.
> 
> Questo secondo me è potenzialmente è anche più pericoloso di Putin, perché Putin per fare certe cose è dovuto impazzire, ma Erdogan è un cane maledetto che continua a compiere crimini nell'ombra, senza fare la figura del matto.



Ok, ma appena i greci (nemici storici dei turchi, dietro cui probabilmente c’erano potenze ben più forti) hanno fatto sapere al signor Erdogan che stava esagerando e che doveva piantarla il califfo ha capito che era andato oltre e l’ha finita. 

E ripeto: anche a me Erdogan fa schifo e, per chiudere, sono anni, scripta manent, che definisco Obama, per quello che ha fatto in Libia e Siria, un pazzo criminale.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io avevo portato un altro esempio,ovvero i curdi che vengono massacrati sotto il silenzio generale.
> Li nessuno sanziona o blocca le banche turche. Nessuno si indigna,eppure anche in quelle zone fanno porcate a non finire.
> Idem per israeliani e palestinesi e tanti altri esempi sparsi per il mondo.
> Sono tutti squilibrati,e li ritroviamo anche nella nato,mica solo putin. E devono pagare tutti alla stessa maniera.
> ...



Come nessuno ha sanzionato la Russia quando è intervenuta in Cecenia.


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nemmeno io.
> 
> Infatti non voglio far male, ma se mi minacci di morte gratuitamente, mi prendo il rischio di farmi rispettare.
> 
> Tutta qui la questione.


Dipende sempre dai contesti , fidati


----------



## hakaishin (1 Marzo 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Non avresti potuto scegliere animale più adatto per il tuo esempio


Maledetto


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io avevo portato un altro esempio,ovvero i curdi che vengono massacrati sotto il silenzio generale.
> Li nessuno sanziona o blocca le banche turche. Nessuno si indigna,eppure anche in quelle zone fanno porcate a non finire.
> Idem per israeliani e palestinesi e tanti altri esempi sparsi per il mondo.
> Sono tutti squilibrati,e li ritroviamo anche nella nato,mica solo putin. E devono pagare tutti alla stessa maniera.
> ...


Però fammi capire dove vuoi arrivare? Visto che per i kurdi non si fa niente alla Turchia, bisogna lasciare che Putin faccia quello che vuole nel mondo? Ti hanno già spiegato che quando Putin spianò la Cecenia nessuno disse niente, se attacchi uno stato sovrano le cose cambiano


----------



## cris (1 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non so se l avete già scritto ma i tre più grandi vettori commerciali via mare MSC, CMA e Mersk hanno sospeso ogni trasporto di container in Russia(a parte cibo e medicinali). Pesantissima


Spiaze

I russi devon arrivar al punto di voler buttare giu putin.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2022)

*BIDEN: 

La guerra di Putin è stata premeditata e non provocata. Ha rigettato tutti gli sforzi diplomatici. Ha pensato che l'Occidente e la NATO non avrebbero risposto. Ha pensato che avrebbe potuto dividerci e metterci in disaccordo. Putin si è sbagliato!
Nel corso della storia abbiamo imparato la lezione: quando i dittatori non pagano per la loro aggressione creano ancora più caos. E vanno avanti aumentando i costi e le minacce per l'America e il mondo libero. Questo è il perché la NATO è stata creata per assicurare la pace e la stabilità in Europa dopo la Seconda Guerra Mondiale".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2022)

*Ambasciata russa in Giappone: 
"Il Giappone supporta un regime nazista per la seconda volta in un secolo. La prima volta fu quello di Hitler, ora il regime nazista ucraino."*


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2022)

Ragazzi domani salvo nuovi rinvii dovrebbe riaprire la borsa di Mosca....ne vedremo delle belle


----------



## danjr (1 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *BIDEN:
> 
> La guerra di Putin è stata premeditata e non provocata. Ha rigettato tutti gli sforzi diplomatici. Ha pensato che l'Occidente e la NATO non avrebbero risposto. Ha pensato che avrebbe potuto dividerci e metterci in disaccordo. Putin si è sbagliato!
> Nel corso della storia abbiamo imparato la lezione: quando i dittatori non pagano per la loro aggressione creano ancora più caos. E vanno avanti aumentando i costi e le minacce per l'America e il mondo libero. Questo è il perché la NATO è stata creata per assicurare la pace e la stabilità in Europa dopo la Seconda Guerra Mondiale".*


Si peccato che ieri abbia detto che non manderà mai un soldato usa in Ucraina. Non so a che gioco stia giocando Biden, ma o fa qualcosa o meglio stia zitto. Con mia somma sorpresa l’union europea sta
Facendo molto
Di piu


----------



## cris (1 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un'unica puntualizzazione, non ha minacciato di nuclearizzare l'Europa ma poco tempo fa ha rivolto pesantissime minacce alla Francia e ai paesi europei, anche lui parlò di conseguenze sanguinarie con parole di guerra.
> E dopo qualche giorno, guarda caso, ci furono attentati terroristici in Francia.
> 
> Questo secondo me è potenzialmente è anche più pericoloso di Putin, perché Putin per fare certe cose è dovuto impazzire, ma Erdogan è un cane maledetto che continua a compiere crimini nell'ombra, senza fare la figura del matto.
> Se dovesse mai aggiungersi ufficialmente ai matti senza controllo, c'è da aver paura.


concordo
erdogan pessimissimo e pericolosissimo, solo che ancora non é impazzito come putin


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ambasciata russa in Giappone:
> "Il Giappone supporta un regime nazista per la seconda volta in un secolo. La prima volta fu quello di Hitler, ora il regime nazista ucraino."*


Questi comunque vivono fuori dal tempo, sono talmente ridicoli da essere pericolosi


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ambasciata russa in Giappone:
> "Il Giappone supporta un regime nazista per la seconda volta in un secolo. La prima volta fu quello di Hitler, ora il regime nazista ucraino."*



È rimasto qualche stato che i russi non abbiano minacciato? Chessò un San Marino, un Lichtenstein, un Principato di Monaco? Alla fine ci arriveranno.


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> È rimasto qualche stato che i russi non abbiano minacciato? Chessò un San Marino, un Lichtenstein, un Principato di Monaco? Alla fine ci arriveranno.


Penso abbiano incassato solo la solidarietà di potenze mondiali come Cuba è Venezuela, che forse hanno ancora le
Tv che trasmettono le
Immagini dell’Unione sovietica


----------



## cris (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ambasciata russa in Giappone:
> "Il Giappone supporta un regime nazista per la seconda volta in un secolo. La prima volta fu quello di Hitler, ora il regime nazista ucraino."*


Ok, praticamente si stan facendo odiare dal mondo intero. a che pro? il mondo non si dimentichera di queste cose…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> È rimasto qualche stato che i russi non abbiano minacciato? Chessò un San Marino, un Lichtenstein, un Principato di Monaco? Alla fine ci arriveranno.



Se il mondo fosse un forum, li avrei già catalogati come troll.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si peccato che ieri abbia detto che non manderà mai un soldato usa in Ucraina. Non so a che gioco stia giocando Biden, ma o fa qualcosa o meglio stia zitto. Con mia somma sorpresa l’union europea sta
> Facendo molto
> Di piu


Gli USA hanno inviato materiale militare all'Ucraina per un valore complessivo di 400 milioni di dollari, attenzione, praticamente più di tutti.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Penso abbiano incassato solo la solidarietà di potenze mondiali come Cuba è Venezuela, che forse hanno ancora le
> Tv che trasmettono le
> Immagini dell’Unione sovietica



A me continua a sfuggire il significato delle spacconate russe, pensavano di essere applauditi? E pensare che Lavrov da certuni su internet veniva definito un genio della politica estera. 

Effettivamente rovinare in pochi giorni l’affidabilità e la reputazione faticosamente guadagnate in 20 anni è una mossa geniale.


----------



## Shmuk (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Peccato veramente.



Magari il post era peggio... Intanto di Erdogan si può dire che il nemico del mio nemico è mio amico, anche se dovrebbe esserlo già istituzionalmente...


----------



## cris (2 Marzo 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A me continua a sfuggire il significato delle spacconate russe, pensavano di essere applauditi? E pensare che Lavrov da certuni su internet veniva definito un genio della politica estera.
> 
> Effettivamente rovinare in pochi giorni l’affidabilità e la reputazione faticosamente guadagnate in 20 anni è una mossa geniale.


Secondo me son tutti in un delirio propagandistico

Questi ci credon davvero che l ucraina è nazista e la devono ripulire

altrimenti non mi spiego


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io avevo portato un altro esempio,ovvero i curdi che vengono massacrati sotto il silenzio generale.
> Li nessuno sanziona o blocca le banche turche. Nessuno si indigna,eppure anche in quelle zone fanno porcate a non finire.
> Idem per israeliani e palestinesi e tanti altri esempi sparsi per il mondo.
> Sono tutti squilibrati,e li ritroviamo anche nella nato,mica solo putin. E devono pagare tutti alla stessa maniera.
> ...


L'Ucraina come stato ha preso decisioni politicamente forti ma pacifiche e legittime e tendendo la mano all'Europa, la Russia ha risposto con la guerra e minacciando tutti.

Credo siano questi i motivi a rendere questo conflitto un unicum.


----------



## Shmuk (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Questi comunque vivono fuori dal tempo, sono talmente ridicoli da essere pericolosi



Avrei risposto Heil Putler.


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A me continua a sfuggire il significato delle spacconate russe, pensavano di essere applauditi? E pensare che Lavrov da certuni su internet veniva definito un genio della politica estera.
> 
> Effettivamente rovinare in pochi giorni l’affidabilità e la reputazione faticosamente guadagnate in 20 anni è una mossa geniale.


Si stanno rivelando vecchi, sono rimasti al
900, nella comunicazione ma anche militarmente, sono rimasti all’Unione sovietica. Pensano di parlare al
Paese con queste spacconerie, in realtà parlano solo a loro stessi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Marzo 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A me continua a sfuggire il significato delle spacconate russe, pensavano di essere applauditi? E pensare che Lavrov da certuni su internet veniva definito un genio della politica estera.
> 
> Effettivamente rovinare in pochi giorni l’affidabilità e la reputazione faticosamente guadagnate in 20 anni è una mossa geniale.


A me i russi sembrano tutti impazziti. Livello ISIS nel dialogo. Ma magari ci sfugge qualcosa non saprei.


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Penso abbiano incassato solo la solidarietà di potenze mondiali come Cuba è Venezuela, che forse hanno ancora le
> Tv che trasmettono le
> Immagini dell’Unione sovietica



Brasile neutrale


----------



## Sam (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ambasciata russa in Giappone:
> "Il Giappone supporta un regime nazista per la seconda volta in un secolo. La prima volta fu quello di Hitler, ora il regime nazista ucraino."*


Mi sembra più un assist alla Cina che un'accusa in sé al Giappone.
Un modo per Putin di proporsi ai cinesi come alleato.


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A me continua a sfuggire il significato delle spacconate russe, pensavano di essere applauditi? E pensare che Lavrov da certuni su internet veniva definito un genio della politica estera.
> 
> Effettivamente rovinare in pochi giorni l’affidabilità e la reputazione faticosamente guadagnate in 20 anni è una mossa geniale.


lo è, la carriera parla per lui...non è nelle condizioni di potersi sottrarre, non è stato certo lui a decidere di far questo.
ha sempre preferito la diplomazia alla guerra, le critiche vanno spostate su altri per esempio il ministro della Difesa


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ambasciata russa in Giappone:
> "Il Giappone supporta un regime nazista per la seconda volta in un secolo. La prima volta fu quello di Hitler, ora il regime nazista ucraino.*



Ho un atroce dubbio...
Ma tutti questi.... Ci sono ? O ci fanno ?


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *BIDEN:
> 
> La guerra di Putin è stata premeditata e non provocata. Ha rigettato tutti gli sforzi diplomatici. Ha pensato che l'Occidente e la NATO non avrebbero risposto. Ha pensato che avrebbe potuto dividerci e metterci in disaccordo. Putin si è sbagliato!
> Nel corso della storia abbiamo imparato la lezione: quando i dittatori non pagano per la loro aggressione creano ancora più caos. E vanno avanti aumentando i costi e le minacce per l'America e il mondo libero. Questo è il perché la NATO è stata creata per assicurare la pace e la stabilità in Europa dopo la Seconda Guerra Mondiale".*



Raga, secondo voi. . chi è il maggior beneficiario di tutto questo conflitto?


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si stanno rivelando vecchi, sono rimasti al
> 900, nella comunicazione ma anche militarmente, sono rimasti all’Unione sovietica. Pensano di parlare al
> Paese con queste spacconerie, in realtà parlano solo a loro stessi.


Fa paura questa ideologia sovietica rimasta mai sopita.
Anni e anni a scongiurare ideologie fasciste e poi guarda che succede ...


----------



## Controcorrente (2 Marzo 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Raga, secondo voi. . chi è il maggior beneficiario di tutto questo conflitto?


Non siamo in un programma complottista. Nessuno.. banalmente, semplicemente, tristemente NESSUNO


----------



## Milo (2 Marzo 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Raga, secondo voi. . chi è il maggior beneficiario di tutto questo conflitto?



forse la Cina, tutte le sanzioni/divieti alla Russia , la Cina li aspetta a braccia aperte


----------



## Shmuk (2 Marzo 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A me continua a sfuggire il significato delle spacconate russe, pensavano di essere applauditi? E pensare che Lavrov da certuni su internet veniva definito un genio della politica estera.
> 
> Effettivamente rovinare in pochi giorni l’affidabilità e la reputazione faticosamente guadagnate in 20 anni è una mossa geniale.



In effetti sembrano aver perso totalmente la brocca, non ce lo si aspetterebbe da grandi maestri di scacchi quali tradizionalmente sono. Qualche prete ortodosso ventilava una possessione di Putin, come a suo tempo si è fatto per Hitler; molti di voi non crederanno all'esistenza di tali potenze invisibili e di tutto il corredo di azioni da loro consumabili, ma tenete bene a mente che gli UFO erano bollati come fake e fanfaluche dai più fino a che a giugno scorso gli USA hanno ammesso che c'è più di qualcosa di strano nel fenomeno e che non ci si raccapezzano, non escludendo che non siano fenomeni di derivazione terrestre...


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Raga, secondo voi. . chi è il maggior beneficiario di tutto questo conflitto?


Ragionando a mente fredda direi la Cina


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Secondo me son tutti in un delirio propagandistico
> 
> Questi ci credon davvero che l ucraina è nazista e la devono ripulire
> 
> altrimenti non mi spiego



Delirio propagandistico e soprattutto paranoico. Cioè questi, nel 2022, pensano davvero che l’occidente voglia invaderli? 

Dicono che sono accerchiati...un paese grande quanto Canada e Usa messi assieme che si sente accerchiato. Bisogna essere alquanto paranoici per pensare una roba simile.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (2 Marzo 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Raga, secondo voi. . chi è il maggior beneficiario di tutto questo conflitto?



Biden sta letteralmente facendosi rasponi a due mani, ha l'Europa sotto scacco che si è costruita il nemico e che finalmente si è tolta la dipendenza commerciale UE/Russia. Ora palla alla Cina.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si stanno rivelando vecchi, sono rimasti al
> 900, nella comunicazione ma anche militarmente, sono rimasti all’Unione sovietica. Pensano di parlare al
> Paese con queste spacconerie, in realtà parlano solo a loro stessi.



Sull’aspetto militare ci sarebbe tanto da dire. Sapevo che l’esercito russo non era la macchina perfetta millantata da anni, ma che fossero così mal messi non lo avrei mai creduto. Ok non hanno messo in campo tutte le risorse, hanno sottovalutato la situazione e va bene. Ma, come giustamente dici, questi stanno combattendo come si faceva 40-50 anni fa. Per loro fortuna gli ucraini hanno pochi mezzi altrimenti avrebbero fatto una figuraccia.

Faccio un solo esempio: questi hanno mandato aerei pieni di paracadutisti senza copertura aerea e senza aver accecato le difese contraeree nemiche. Una follia.


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Biden sta letteralmente facendosi rasponi a due mani, ha l'Europa sotto scacco che si è costruita il nemico e che finalmente si è tolta la dipendenza commerciale UE/Russia. Ora palla alla Cina.


Secondo me invece l’Europa ne sta uscendo parecchio rafforzata, perché sta agendo per la prima volta unità, più che con il
Covid


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Raga, secondo voi. . chi è il maggior beneficiario di tutto questo conflitto?



I mangia pipistrelli.


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> lo è, la carriera parla per lui...non è nelle condizioni di potersi sottrarre, non è stato certo lui a decidere di far questo.
> ha sempre preferito la diplomazia alla guerra, le critiche vanno spostate su altri per esempio il ministro della Difesa



Sicuramente non è stato lui il principale responsabile, però un buon ministro degli Esteri deve cercare di imporre una soluzione diplomatica. 

Invece poche settimane fa all’ambasciatore tedesco o al ministro degli Esteri germanico che gli chiedevano moderazione e che in caso di attacco le conseguenze sarebbero state serie Lavrov se n’è uscito ricordando che l’ultima volta che i tedeschi avevano contrastato i russi era finita con i russi che entravano vittoriosi a Berlino. In quel momento, e mancavano ancora tanti giorni all’inizio delle ostilità, ho capito che a Mosca avevano sbroccato di brutto.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> In effetti sembrano aver perso totalmente la brocca, non ce lo si aspetterebbe da grandi maestri di scacchi quali tradizionalmente sono. Qualche prete ortodosso ventilava una possessione di Putin, come a suo tempo si è fatto per Hitler; molti di voi non crederanno all'esistenza di tali potenze invisibili e di tutto il corredo di azioni da loro consumabili, ma tenete bene a mente che gli UFO erano bollati come fake e fanfaluche dai più fino a che a giugno scorso gli USA hanno ammesso che c'è più di qualcosa di strano nel fenomeno e che non ci si raccapezzano, non escludendo che non siano fenomeni di derivazione terrestre...



A me invece è balenata l’idea che Putin sia morto e che ora ci sia un sosia. Oppure che abbia contratto qualche malattia grave nel cervello. Non mi spiego altrimenti questo cambiamento in poco tempo. Ricordiamo che il Putin che bolla i paesi NATO come invasori è (o dovrebbe essere) lo stesso uomo che firmava il trattato di cooperazione a Pratica di Mare.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece l’Europa ne sta uscendo parecchio rafforzata, perché sta agendo per la prima volta unità, più che con il
> Covid



Parliamoci chiaro, io non sono "estremista" come altri, però non si può avere il prosciutto negli occhi: si è litigato per mettere le etichette "nuoce gravemente alla salute" sul vino, e ora di punto in bianco dovremmo spartire quote del gas(del gas, non del budino di soia) e un numero altissimo di migranti, che è già stato un nostro punto debole. Il tutto, dopo una pandemia.

Bene intervenire, Putin è il male, e penso che una reazione forte andava fatta (magari le armi e le difese le avrei evitate), si è agiti anche con ottima coesione, ma tutto questo avrà un costo alto, e qui un leader e una guida europea manca (merkel e Germania precrisi almeno), quando verranno le prime crisi, chi paga? Se la Francia dice che deve prendersi il 2% in più e la Germania dice che ne deve prendere l'1% in meno, chi li ferma? La Von der Leyen? Questi poi devono rispondere ai cittadini ed alle elezioni. Senza parlare delle quote di Romania, Ungheria etc, storicamente avvezzi a facili stereotipi. Gli usa esportano poco in Russia in termini %, qualsiasi paese UE molto di più, perciò anche le sanzioni sono sbilanciate. In Russia, come purtroppo si nota, devono pensare solo ai Russi, noi abbiamo molti più livelli di problematiche.

Insomma, io non ho dubbi su chi ci guadagna, e probabilmente ci aggiungo la Cina con la Russia ha avuto gli stessi benefit. Ad essere complottisti, si può pure pensare ad un accordo Cina/Usa per spartirsi completamente le ridimensionate potenze.


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sicuramente non è stato lui il principale responsabile, però un buon ministro degli Esteri deve cercare di imporre una soluzione diplomatica.
> 
> Invece poche settimane fa all’ambasciatore tedesco o al ministro degli Esteri germanico che gli chiedevano moderazione e che in caso di attacco le conseguenze sarebbero state serie Lavrov se n’è uscito ricordando che l’ultima volta che i tedeschi avevano contrastato i russi era finita con i russi che entravano vittoriosi a Berlino. In quel momento, e mancavano ancora tanti giorni all’inizio delle ostilità, ho capito che a Mosca avevano sbroccato di brutto.


evidentemente è in minoranza e si deve adeguare per spirito di servizio verso lo stato russo
non è un amico di Putin, non è un militare e non ha precedenti con il cerchio magico di San Pietroburgo
sta lì da tanti anni solo per la sua esperienza

c'è un video di prima della guerra nelle tv russe dove Lavrov diceva a Putin che con la diplomazia avrebbe funzionato ugualmente


----------



## Shmuk (2 Marzo 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A me invece è balenata l’idea che Putin sia morto e che ora ci sia un sosia. Oppure che abbia contratto qualche malattia grave nel cervello. Non mi spiego altrimenti questo cambiamento in poco tempo. Ricordiamo che il Putin che bolla i paesi NATO come invasori è (o dovrebbe essere) lo stesso uomo che firmava il trattato di cooperazione a Pratica di Mare.



Se ha un morbo psichiatrico deve essere contagioso, perché anche Lavrov, Medvedev e altri si esprimono in modo assurdo. Non si spiega, qualche mese fa al G20 non avevano palesato nessun disagio, per dire.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fa paura questa ideologia sovietica rimasta mai sopita.
> Anni e anni a scongiurare ideologie fasciste e poi guarda che succede ...



Infatti una delle cose che più mi ha spiacevolmente sorpreso son stati i toni da guerra fredda usati dai russi. Pensano davvero di prendersi la rivincita per la caduta del muro? Nel 2022? Sarebbe come se i tedeschi pensassero di riprendersi Danzica o la Prussia orientale. Tutti diremmo che è una follia. 

I russi hanno perso la guerra fredda, pensare di ritornare a quel tempo è una scemenza antistorica. 

Restano una potenza, nessuno lo nega, ma non sono più una superpotenza. Prima lo capiscono meglio è. Diversamente rischiano di fare come fecero i francesi in Indocina e in Algeria dove, per cercare di riaffermare il loro antistorico dominio, subirono gravi ed umilianti sconfitte.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> evidentemente è in minoranza e si deve adeguare per spirito di servizio verso lo stato russo
> non è un amico di Putin, non è un militare e non ha precedenti con il cerchio magico di San Pietroburgo
> sta lì da tanti anni solo per la sua esperienza
> 
> c'è un video di prima della guerra nelle tv russe dove Lavrov diceva a Putin che con la diplomazia avrebbe funzionato ugualmente



Eh però certe dichiarazioni doveva evitarle e magari doveva evitare che i toni si inasprissero. Non so, in questi ultimi giorni mi è sembrato simile al bieco Ribbentrop che invece di frenare i furori di Hitler li incoraggiava e li alimentava. Tanto che Ciano nei suoi diari lo definisce, senza mezzi termini, un “maiale”. 

Vedremo se nei prossimi giorni cambierà qualcosa e se Lavrov dimostrerà con i fatti che non voleva le ostilità. Speriamo, perché, se come dici lui resta un moderato, dovrebbe cercare di far ragionare i pazzoidi che hanno messo la Russia in questa brutta situazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

*SITUAZIONE ATTUALE 





*


----------



## Milanoide (2 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Non siamo in un programma complottista. Nessuno.. banalmente, semplicemente, tristemente NESSUNO


Beh! Non sono complottista, ma:
il detto del sedersi lungo il fiume ed aspettare il passaggio del cadavere del nemico ben si attaglia alla Cina.
Chu En Lai, a suo tempo, giocando sulla già numerosissima popolazione del suo paese diceva che aveva maggiori possibilità di sopravvivenza ad un conflitto nucleare.
Poi non hanno avuto alcun ruolo, Putin non li ha avvisati ed hanno i loro problemi ad evacuare i loro cittadini.
Finora non aveva riconosciuto l'annessione della Crimea.
In genere, teme un po' che avallando il metodo dell'ingerenza Russa in Ucraina legittimi anche quella USA su Formosa.
Formosa che ha aderito alla richiesta USA di bloccare l'esportazione di chip in Russia dando risalto a chi obbedisce a chi.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SITUAZIONE ATTUALE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purtroppo la situazione sta girando in favore della Russia in maniera abbastanza sostenuta


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2022)

ONU: I bambini morti sono almeno 13


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2022)

Alisa uccisa a scuola..Polina ammazzata in strada..






forse è tempo di intervenire sul serio e correre dei rischi...forse è l'ora che l'Occidente faccia vedere la sua faccia piu brutta a chi di umano non ha nulla..


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Alisa uccisa a scuola..Polina ammazzata in strada..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non strumentalizzerei foto di bambini morti pero'.

Non parlo a te in generale; o non fai la guerra o altrimenti vittime innocenti le devi dare per scontate.

Non che non sia importante, ma per prendere decisioni non è che questo cambia qualcosa


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non strumentalizzerei foto di bambini morti pero'.
> 
> Non parlo a te in generale; o non fai la guerra o altrimenti vittime innocenti le devi dare per scontate.
> 
> Non che non sia importante, ma per prendere decisioni non è che questo cambia qualcosa


le ho messe apposta per far vedere la realtà..al di la delle chiacchere dei trattati delle teorie e di tutto

anzi per me ne fanno vedere anche troppo poche

ma rispetto comunque il tuo parere


----------



## sunburn (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non che non sia importante, ma per prendere decisioni non è che questo cambia qualcosa


Questo fa capire che gente è quella che comanda. Voglio dire, io mi son sentito in colpa quando un pipistrello ha deciso di suicidarsi contro il parabrezza della mia macchina, e questi… Non ci sono parole davvero.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

LA BORSA DI MOSCA RIMANE CHIUSA PER IL TERZO GIORNO CONSECUTIVO


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2022)

questo per i suoi deliri non solo non ha pietà degli altri ma è pronto pure ad affamare il suo popolo


----------



## nik10jb (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA BORSA DI MOSCA RIMANE CHIUSA PER IL TERZO GIORNO CONSECUTIVO


Non ci capisco niente di economia e finanza. Ma si può fare questa cosa? Cioè non aprire la borsa.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Non ci capisco niente di economia e finanza. Ma si può fare questa cosa? Cioè non aprire la borsa.


Evidentemente sì


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2022)

non so se era già stata riportata, comunque l'ANSA di ieri:

Gli oligarchi iniziano a sganciarsi da Putin. Le prime prese di posizione esplicite contro il cremlino sono ad opera di 2 pesi massimi. I 2 super miliardari Oleg Deripaska e Michail Fridman. Comincia a farsi sentire ma in maniera piu sfumata anche Roman Abramovich

Particolarmente duro è stato Deripaska (considerato il re dell'alluminio russo) che ha inneggiato alla pace e ha addirittura decretato la morte del "Capitalismo di Stato" del suo paese..uno dei pilastri su cui si regge il "Putinismo".


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non strumentalizzerei foto di bambini morti pero'.
> 
> Non parlo a te in generale; o non fai la guerra o altrimenti vittime innocenti le devi dare per scontate.
> 
> Non che non sia importante, ma per prendere decisioni non è che questo cambia qualcosa


Quoto.
I civili morti sono una certezza costante in una guerra purtroppo, anche bambini.
Era logico tutto questo e ora la Russia sfonderà e sarà sempre peggio


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quoto.
> I civili morti sono una certezza costante in una guerra purtroppo, anche bambini.
> Era logico tutto questo e ora la Russia sfonderà e sarà sempre peggio



Ed anche qullo fa parte della propaganda per spingerci alla guerra. Perchè a me sembra che non sia solo Putin a volere la guerra. 

In ogni caso, come detto, evacuassero i civili, soprattutto i bambini, e poi si ammazzassero tra di loro.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (2 Marzo 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Non ci capisco niente di economia e finanza. Ma si può fare questa cosa? Cioè non aprire la borsa.



Si può fare, fai "come vuoi", ma è una martellata sulle palle gigantesca, perdi tutti i flussi di cassa, le % sulle transazioni, le emissioni nazionali, senza contare gli alert che crei intorno. Ovvio, se non aprono è perchè le perdite derivanti dal flusso in uscita e le perdite di valori dei titoli sono molto più alte in qualsiasi previsione di apertura.


----------



## Milanoide (2 Marzo 2022)

La Le Pen ha fatto sparire dalla Francia manifesti elettorali dove veniva ritratta stringendo la mano a Putin.
Il governo UK di Johnson alla fine si è schierato duramente.
Che irriconoscenti questi stipendiati!
Qualcuno apre gli occhi sulle sovvenzioni di Putin ai partiti di destra o funzionali ai suoi disegni?
Sovranisti al servizio degli altri sovrani.
Bene ma non benissimo.


----------



## Shmuk (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ed anche qullo fa parte della propaganda per spingerci alla guerra. Perchè a me sembra che non sia solo Putin a volere la guerra.
> 
> In ogni caso, come detto, evacuassero i civili, soprattutto i bambini, e poi si ammazzassero tra di loro.



Il problema è che saranno decine di milioni di persone...


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

*i russi dichiarano di aver conquistato Kherson a sud e hanno mandato altri soldati per prendere Kharkov a est
Mariupol in Donbass è circondata*


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2022)

Siamo passati da "Sìsìsì sìsìsì vaccinamociiiiiiii" a "sìsìsì sìsìsì bombardiamoliiiiiii (i russi)" in un batter d'occhio.


----------



## smallball (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo passati da "Sìsìsì sìsìsì vaccinamociiiiiiii" a "sìsìsì sìsìsì bombardiamoliiiiiii (i russi)" in un batter d'occhio.


Con le nostre virostar rimaste improvvisamente disoccupate o costrette a riciclarsi esperte in conflitti e politica estera


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

*rinviato secondo giorno di colloqui*


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

*portavoce Erdogan:

"In linea di principio, non abbiamo partecipato alle sanzioni in senso generale e non abbiamo nemmeno intenzione di unirci a queste sanzioni*
*Al contrario siamo un Paese che può stabilire un dialogo paritario con entrambe le parti per porre fine al conflitto.*
* Non possiamo permetterci di schierarci"*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *portavoce Erdogan:
> 
> "In linea di principio, non abbiamo partecipato alle sanzioni in senso generale e non abbiamo nemmeno intenzione di unirci a queste sanzioni*
> *Al contrario siamo un Paese che può stabilire un dialogo paritario con entrambe le parti per porre fine al conflitto.*
> * Non possiamo permetterci di schierarci"*



meglio così, Erdogan meglio se ne stia buono.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ed anche qullo fa parte della propaganda per spingerci alla guerra. Perchè a me sembra che non sia solo Putin a volere la guerra.
> 
> In ogni caso, come detto, evacuassero i civili, soprattutto i bambini, e poi si ammazzassero tra di loro.


Ma è logico che non sia solo Putin a volere la guerra. Basta vedere usa e dipendenti vari cosa dicono e cosa stanno facendo. Stanno manovrando miserevolmente Zelensky.
Purtroppo quello che chiedi non è possibile perché i civili sono sempre quelli che ci perdono nelle guerre e sono i veri obiettivi reali


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> meglio così, Erdogan meglio se ne stia buono.


Però ha avuto le palle..non vuole rischiare fa benissimo


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Con le nostre virostar rimaste improvvisamente disoccupate o costrette a riciclarsi esperte in conflitti e politica estera


Bassetti è pro guerra?
Crisanti che dice?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *portavoce Erdogan:*
> 
> "In linea di principio, non abbiamo partecipato alle sanzioni in senso generale e non abbiamo nemmeno intenzione di unirci a queste sanzioni
> Al contrario siamo un Paese che può stabilire un dialogo paritario con entrambe le parti per porre fine al conflitto.
> * Non possiamo permetterci di schierarci"*



Erdogan non è colione a tal punto da tagliarsi le balle,come hanno fatto gli europei (sotto dettatura USA che ovviamente,al contrario di noi,non rischia nulla)
Ieri qualcuno scriveva "a chi conveniva questa situazione",cercando di tirar fuori il nome della Cina quasi a tutti i costi.

Ma la Cina fino ad ora non è scesa in campo e al momento gli unici che stanno "godendo" sono proprio gli ameriggani.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bassetti è pro guerra?
> Crisanti che dice?



Stanno per riciclarsi in infallibili strateghi militari.


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Con le nostre virostar rimaste improvvisamente disoccupate o costrette a riciclarsi esperte in conflitti e politica estera


Pregliasco ha detto che alla frontiera gli assembramenti di ucraini faranno aumentare i contagi covid...le ultime cartucce.
le mascherine vengono date dai polacchi passato il confine, nessuno pensa al covid là...


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Pregliasco ha detto che alla frontiera gli assembramenti di ucraini faranno aumentare i contagi covid...le ultime cartucce.
> le mascherine vengono date dai polacchi passato il confine, nessuno pensa al covid là...


Sarebbe meglio evitare di nominarlo sto sciacallo prima che inizi a delirare come al suo solito.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bassetti è pro guerra?
> Crisanti che dice?


qua l'esperto è Ranieri Guerra


----------



## mabadi (2 Marzo 2022)

Qualcuno ha notato un incremento del traffico aereo di velivoli militari anche sui cieli cittadini? o strani blackout ecc?


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha notato un incremento del traffico aereo di velivoli militari anche sui cieli cittadini? o strani blackout ecc?


Blackout no, ma da qualche giorno noto anch'io passare più aerei del solito. Però sottolineo che non so se sono io a farci caso di più rispetto a prima o se sia realmente così


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha notato un incremento del traffico aereo di velivoli militari anche sui cieli cittadini? o strani blackout ecc?



Io ieri ne ho sentiti sfrecciare tre.


----------



## mabadi (2 Marzo 2022)

qui a Bari oggi girano 4 aerei per un "corso gratuito" organizzato dall'Aeronautica.
Sicuramente non sono da combattimento, ma che girino sopra la città sembra strano.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

L'isteria italiana supera livelli inimmaginabili.
L'università bicocca di Milano cancella il corso su Dostoevskij.

proteste degli studenti


----------



## Butcher (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'isteria italiana supera livelli inimmaginabili.
> L'università bicocca di Milano cancella il corso su Dostoevskij.
> 
> proteste degli studenti


L'idiozia italiana.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'isteria italiana supera livelli inimmaginabili.
> L'università bicocca di Milano cancella il corso su Dostoevskij.
> 
> proteste degli studenti



fanno bene a protestare, che vuol dire. Mah


----------



## Devil man (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'isteria italiana supera livelli inimmaginabili.
> L'università bicocca di Milano cancella il corso su Dostoevskij.
> 
> proteste degli studenti



Bologna dove ai maschi gli piace mettere gonne e assorbenti ancora niente ?


----------



## Alkampfer (2 Marzo 2022)

a proposito, ma il gas russo arriva ancora in italia ?


----------



## Swaitak (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'isteria italiana supera livelli inimmaginabili.
> L'università bicocca di Milano cancella il corso su Dostoevskij.
> 
> proteste degli studenti


la cancel culture è tornata, bruciate le tavole periodiche di Mendeleev gia che ci siete
​


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> a proposito, ma il gas russo arriva ancora in italia ?


Te lo so dire alla prossima bolletta


----------



## Baba (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'isteria italiana supera livelli inimmaginabili.
> L'università bicocca di Milano cancella il corso su Dostoevskij.
> 
> proteste degli studenti


L’università che prende questa decisione è qualcosa di assurdo. Copia incolla di come fanno i padroncini oltre oceano che cancellano i classici perché razzistiih. Che degrado


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'isteria italiana supera livelli inimmaginabili.
> L'università bicocca di Milano cancella il corso su Dostoevskij.
> 
> proteste degli studenti


Vuoi la chicca di ieri? Ricciardi "pericolo nuove varianti, bisogna vaccinare i profughi ucraini"


----------



## cris (2 Marzo 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Con le nostre virostar rimaste improvvisamente disoccupate o costrette a riciclarsi esperte in conflitti e politica estera


OT

Spiaze

Una liberazione non sentire parlare ogni giorno di covid e green pass

Fine OT


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'isteria italiana supera livelli inimmaginabili.
> L'università bicocca di Milano cancella il corso su Dostoevskij.
> 
> proteste degli studenti


Ecco la nostra democrazia: oscurantismo totale


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> a proposito, ma il gas russo arriva ancora in italia ?



Ovviamente si.
I pagliacci dell'UE hanno sanzionato tutto il possibile senza andare a toccare la Gazprombank,che sarebbe la banca del "gas russo"  
Ah,ovviamente arriva ma lo pagheremo sempre più caro


----------



## Swaitak (2 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> a proposito, ma il gas russo arriva ancora in italia ?


scommetto che arriva, e arriva anche la mazzata ( mia zia ha ricevuto una bolletta dell'energia elettrica superiore 3 volte per la crisi precedente)


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'isteria italiana supera livelli inimmaginabili.
> L'università bicocca di Milano cancella il corso su Dostoevskij.
> 
> proteste degli studenti


Non è isteria, è qualche "fenomeno" in cerca di visibilità.


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Marzo 2022)

Al bar attenzione a chiedere un black russian, rischiate dieci anni di galera. Ovviamente, se avete dell'insalata russa in frigo buttate tutto nel water come fosse cocaina. Anzi, mi sa che la cocaina potete pure tenerla.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

YANUKOVICH IN BIELORUSSIA A MINSK. PUTIN VORREBBE DICHIARARLO PRESIDENTE DELL'UKRAINA A GUERRA FINITA


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'isteria italiana supera livelli inimmaginabili.
> L'università bicocca di Milano cancella il corso su Dostoevskij.
> 
> proteste degli studenti



Questa è cancel culture woke.
Ogni occasione è buona, anche una guerra, per rigurgitare fuori queste diavolerie.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> YANUKOVICH IN BIELORUSSIA A MINSK. PUTIN VORREBBE DICHIARARLO PRESIDENTE DELL'UKRAINA A GUERRA FINITA



Comunque vada a finire,terminata questa guerra l'ucraina ne inizierà un'altra,questa volta sarà guerra civile e chissà quanti anni durerà.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> YANUKOVICH IN BIELORUSSIA A MINSK. PUTIN VORREBBE DICHIARARLO PRESIDENTE DELL'UKRAINA A GUERRA FINITA


E poi che succede? Anche l'Ucraina finirà nella blacklist, perchè ci sarà un filorusso presidente?


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'isteria italiana supera livelli inimmaginabili.
> L'università bicocca di Milano cancella il corso su Dostoevskij.
> 
> proteste degli studenti


L’università e tutto il sistema scolastico è uno dei grandi mali di questa nazione


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque vada a finire,terminata questa guerra l'ucraina ne inizierà un'altra,questa volta sarà guerra civile e chissà quanti anni durerà.


Molto probabile ci sarà una nuova Siria semplificata


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

CONTINUA LA CADUTA LIBERA DEL RUBLO...OGGI 1 DOLLARO VALE 115 RUBLI (prima della guerra ne valeva 76)


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> YANUKOVICH IN BIELORUSSIA A MINSK. PUTIN VORREBBE DICHIARARLO PRESIDENTE DELL'UKRAINA A GUERRA FINITA


Ah certo, un presidente filorusso in un paese privo delle zone filorusse annesse alla federazione russa.
Già cacciato a furor di popolo nel 2014.
Cosa potrebbe andare storto...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Marzo 2022)

*NORD STREAM 2 DICHIARA BANCAROTTA. SECONDO LE AUTORITA' SVIZZERE DOPO LE SANZIONI LA COMPAGNIA REGISTRATA IN SVIZZERA HA DICHIARATO INSOLVENZA E LIBERATO TUTTO LO STAFF 

Lo riporta BLOOMBERG*


----------



## neversayconte (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> CONTINUA LA CADUTA LIBERA DEL RUBLO...OGGI 1 DOLLARO VALE 115 RUBLI (prima della guerra ne valeva 76)


Questo è uno dei motivi che mi fa stare tranquillo (abbastanza) sulle bollette del gas.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *NORD STREAM 2 DICHIARA BANCAROTTA. SECONDO LE AUTORITA' SVIZZERE DOPO LE SANZIONI LA COMPAGNIA REGISTRATA IN SVIZZERA HA DICHIARATO INSOLVENZA E LIBERATO TUTTO LO STAFF
> 
> Lo riporta BLOOMBERG*


Da quello che ho letto ha le sede in Svizzera ma è di proprietà Gazprom


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho letto ha le sede in Svizzera ma è di proprietà Gazprom



certo, è il gasdotto Gazprom (ultimato) per portare gas direttamente dalla Russia alla Germania, che si affianca a quello già esistente Nord Stream


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

*Lavrov torna a citare il nucleare, a Ria Novosti:

"La Terza Guerra Mondiale non potrà che essere nucleare e devastare tutto il pianeta."*


----------



## Swaitak (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Lavrov torna a citare il nucleare, a Ria Novosti:
> 
> "La Terza Guerra Mondiale non potrà che essere nucleare e devastare tutto il pianeta."*


nel frattempo una delegazione russa è pronta per le fake trattative


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Lavrov torna a citare il nucleare, a Ria Novosti:
> 
> "La Terza Guerra Mondiale non potrà che essere nucleare e devastare tutto il pianeta."*


Che Lavrov abbia cambiato retorica in modo così profondo in 2 settimane, dopo 15 anni di astuto pragmatismo, è francamente inspiegabile.


----------



## Shmuk (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Lavrov torna a citare il nucleare, a Ria Novosti:
> 
> "La Terza Guerra Mondiale non potrà che essere nucleare e devastare tutto il pianeta."*



Ben svegliato, Lavrov, lo si sa dai tempi di Einstein. Comunque, a rigore, non è detto, eppoi non siamo "soli".


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *NORD STREAM 2 DICHIARA BANCAROTTA. SECONDO LE AUTORITA' SVIZZERE DOPO LE SANZIONI LA COMPAGNIA REGISTRATA IN SVIZZERA HA DICHIARATO INSOLVENZA E LIBERATO TUTTO LO STAFF
> 
> Lo riporta BLOOMBERG*


Mi viene male a pensare alle milioni di tonnellate di quei tubi con tolleranza di 1 millimetro e rugosità quasi azzerata - so la fatica che hanno fatto nel produrli - chissà che bestemmie quelli che li hanno realizzati, anche se pagati sono stati sicuramente pagati


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Lavrov torna a citare il nucleare, a Ria Novosti:
> 
> "La Terza Guerra Mondiale non potrà che essere nucleare e devastare tutto il pianeta."*



E daje con le minacce, mi fa salire il crimine


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *NORD STREAM 2 DICHIARA BANCAROTTA. SECONDO LE AUTORITA' SVIZZERE DOPO LE SANZIONI LA COMPAGNIA REGISTRATA IN SVIZZERA HA DICHIARATO INSOLVENZA E LIBERATO TUTTO LO STAFF
> 
> Lo riporta BLOOMBERG*


vabbè se lo vogliono mettere in atto non ci vuole molto, è tutto fatto praticamente


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> vabbè se lo vogliono mettere in atto non ci vuole molto, è tutto fatto praticamente


Eh si, ma non credo la perdoneranno a breve alla Russia.

A meno che, ci fosse un cambio di regime.


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Lavrov torna a citare il nucleare, a Ria Novosti:
> 
> "La Terza Guerra Mondiale non potrà che essere nucleare e devastare tutto il pianeta."*


mah, l'avrebbero già fatto in 80 anni...mi spaventa più la guerra biologica francamente dove è difficile pure capire il responsabile con qualcosa di incolore e inodore...


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Lavrov torna a citare il nucleare, a Ria Novosti:
> 
> "La Terza Guerra Mondiale non potrà che essere nucleare e devastare tutto il pianeta."*


Davvero non li capisco, nulla di ciò che stanno dicendo/facendo ha un senso


----------



## Dexter (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Siamo passati da "Sìsìsì sìsìsì vaccinamociiiiiiii" a "sìsìsì sìsìsì bombardiamoliiiiiii (i russi)" in un batter d'occhio.


Che poi sono gli stessi che voterebbero PD, il partito della pace, dell'inclusione...fantastico


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *portavoce Erdogan:
> 
> "In linea di principio, non abbiamo partecipato alle sanzioni in senso generale e non abbiamo nemmeno intenzione di unirci a queste sanzioni*
> *Al contrario siamo un Paese che può stabilire un dialogo paritario con entrambe le parti per porre fine al conflitto.*
> * Non possiamo permetterci di schierarci"*


Questa è una mossa da statista.

Mandare armi Nato all'Ucraina è una dichiarazione di guerra bella e buona. Poche discussioni.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

BAMBINI RUSSI ARRESTATI A MOSCA CON LE LORO MADRI PER AVER MANIFESTATO CONTRO LA GUERRA


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Lavrov torna a citare il nucleare, a Ria Novosti:
> 
> "La Terza Guerra Mondiale non potrà che essere nucleare e devastare tutto il pianeta."*



La terza guerra mondiale sarà una guerra finanziaria che manderà in tilt tutto il sistema, già qualche assaggio lo vedremo in questi mesi. La guerra nucleare è troppo "stupida" e finché ci sono US e Cina "calme" sono relativamente tranquillo. 

L'iperinflazione, le criptovalute, la totale discrepanza tra economia finanziaria e reale, la creazione di beni strumentali energetici, se il mondo finisce terminerà per lo stesso motivo in cui si muovono tutti: i soldi.


----------



## darden (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> vabbè se lo vogliono mettere in atto non ci vuole molto, è tutto fatto praticamente



Non è così semplice, devi tenere in considerazione se è stato realmente chiuso il progetto sia tecnicamente sia finanziariamente. Ed i russi costruiscono pochissimo da soli, tendenzialmente si affidano alle grandi società stile Saipem, Technimont, Technip, webuild..

Sul north stream 2 sicuramente c'erano dei pezzi Saipem


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Marzo 2022)

Secondo la BBC ulteriori truppe russe sono entrate a Cherson nel Sud del paese. Secondo gli esperti dell'esercito Britannico la città costituisce un importante punto strategico di accesso al Mar Nero. I russi cercheranno ora di conquistare ulteriori posizioni lungo il fiume Dnipro, che taglia in due l'Ucraina, cercando di scollegare logisticamente l'ovest e l'est dell' Ucraina.


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

*Salvini:

"Sto valutando la possibilità tecnico-logistica di essere in presenza in Ucraina perchè al di là delle manifestazioni un conto è invocare la pace un conto è esserci in presenza.

Mi piacerebbe che in entrata ci fosse un flusso di combattenti per la pace.

Sto ragionando con l'ambasciata italiana, la Caritas, Sant'Egidio. 

Ho inviato messaggi al premier polacco e ungherese per avviare dei corridoi di pace.
Stiamo lavorando ad un grande movimento per pace che si frapponga alla guerra"*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2022)

Ho sentito un giornalista americano in Ucraina praticamente ha detto che questo nostro considerare più debole del previsto l'esercito russo , in realtà non è assolutamente corretto,dice che l'obiettivo del loro esercito è catturare Ucraina non annientarla (lui infatti dice che l'esercito americano avrebbe agito così.. distrutto e raso al suolo tutto dall'approvvigionamento dell'acqua infrastrutture ecc..) e usa la tattica dell accerchiamento delle città e al primo scontro serio battono in ritirata perché stanno pensando di fare meno vittime possibili, perché una volta andati via ucraina avrà bisogno del proprio esercito per difendersi.. perché con la tattica di circondare le città,basta solo il fattore tempo per arrivare alla resa.. visto la sua nazionalità e il grande dispiegamento di carro armati penso che potremmo prendere per verosimile questa versione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> La terza guerra mondiale sarà una guerra finanziaria che manderà in tilt tutto il sistema, già qualche assaggio lo vedremo in questi mesi. La guerra nucleare è troppo "stupida" e *finché ci sono US e Cina "calme" sono relativamente tranquillo.*
> 
> L'iperinflazione, le criptovalute, la totale discrepanza tra economia finanziaria e reale, la creazione di beni strumentali energetici, se il mondo finisce terminerà per lo stesso motivo in cui si muovono tutti: i soldi.



Io che lavoro con i cinesi ti posso garantire che questa calma apparente non è così buona come sembra  
Sono subdoli e probabilmente stanno giocando 2 partite diverse,una con la russia e una con l'occidente,ma stanno chiaramente con i primi.

Se dovessero buttarsi nella mischia anche loro,sarà finita (almeno economicamente).
Per tutti


----------



## unbreakable (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Lavrov torna a citare il nucleare, a Ria Novosti:
> 
> "La Terza Guerra Mondiale non potrà che essere nucleare e devastare tutto il pianeta."*


i commandi armati segreti tipo cia fbi mi6 che agiscono e fanno fuori il villain della situazione esistono solo nei film ? no perchè qua a furia di minacce e avanzamento va a finire che vivremo con il terrore molto a lungo ..a meno che non sia tutto un complotto come dicevano in welcome to nhk


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

*I massici bombardamenti di stamattina a Kharkiv hanno colpito edifici della polizia, dei servizi di sicurezza e anche l'Università nazionale Karazin.*


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ed anche qullo fa parte della propaganda per spingerci alla guerra. Perchè a me sembra che non sia solo Putin a volere la guerra.
> 
> In ogni caso, come detto, evacuassero i civili, soprattutto i bambini, e poi si ammazzassero tra di loro.


Poi quando vengono qua facciamo la stessa cosa immagino. 
PS uno dei sogni di Putin è la Libia, dove in pratica c’è già con i contractors, poi è un attimo essere qua. Sicuramente si darà la colpa a draghi


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

SECONDO ZELENSKY SONO 6000 I SOLDATI RUSSI MORTI (da prendere con le pinze)


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

*Secondo le Nazioni Unite sono fuggiti dall'Ucraina al momento 836.000 civili*


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

*Di Maio duro contro Putin dal salotto della Panicucci a Mattino 5:*

*"Faremo sedere Putin al tavolo delle trattative ma non con la gentilezza"*


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho letto ha le sede in Svizzera ma è di proprietà Gazprom


Bene


----------



## unbreakable (2 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha notato un incremento del traffico aereo di velivoli militari anche sui cieli cittadini? o strani blackout ecc?


ieri sera un blackout a sansiro nel momento skriniar abbraccia giroud e lo schiena come nel wrestling..strano blackout in sala var e cecità improvvisa a mariani

seriamente io sto nel nordest al confine tra emilia e veneto e no sinceramente almeno qua


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio duro contro Putin dal salotto della Panicucci a Mattino 5:
> 
> "Faremo sedere Putin al tavolo delle trattative ma non con la gentilezza"*


"Non gli offriremo pasticcini perché me li mangerò tutti io" ha aggiunto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio duro contro Putin dal salotto della Panicucci a Mattino 5:
> 
> "Faremo sedere Putin al tavolo delle trattative ma non con la gentilezza"*



sì e Giggino porterà le bibite al tavolo


----------



## Shmuk (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> SECONDO ZELENSKY SONO 6000 I SOLDATI RUSSI MORTI (da prendere con le pinze)



Sul Corriere stamani si parlava di 10 mila.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sul Corriere stamani si parlava di 10 mila.


Il Corriere se l'è inventato sto dato


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa è cancel culture woke.
> Ogni occasione è buona, anche una guerra, per rigurgitare fuori queste diavolerie.


Hanno smentito comunque


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio duro contro Putin dal salotto della Panicucci a Mattino 5:
> 
> "Faremo sedere Putin al tavolo delle trattative ma non con la gentilezza"*



Quando lo spediranno fuori dalla politica sarà sempre troppo tardi.
Chissà quanti (_!_) ha leccato questo bamboccio per finire al ministero degli esteri.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io che lavoro con i cinesi ti posso garantire che questa calma apparente non è così buona come sembra
> Sono subdoli e probabilmente stanno giocando 2 partite diverse,una con la russia e una con l'occidente,ma stanno chiaramente con i primi.
> 
> Se dovessero buttarsi nella mischia anche loro,sarà finita (almeno economicamente).
> Per tutti



Infatti parlavo in termini "nucleari", Biden ha parlato di terza guerra nucleare non so quante volte, ma finché non muovono i cinesi anche lui terrà la pistola nella fondina.

Io che non sono un amante dei complotti credo che ci siano dietro loro, o la loro futura mossa, gli Usa sono così aggressivi perchè vogliono scoprire/anticipare le carte cinesi, ed i Russi perchè spingono per l'intervento orientale. Da occidentale, spero che gli usa abbiano fatto bene i conti, perchè pensare ad un mondo staccato dalla Cina è da fuori di testa, anche per i cinesi stessi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Hanno smentito comunque



Non hanno smentito,la notizia è verissima,ma hanno fatto marcia indietro quando gli studenti hanno protestato contro questa insensata decisione


----------



## Devil man (2 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ecco la nostra democrazia: oscurantismo totale


stessa cosa che hanno fatto con i medici no-vax... DEMOCRAZIHA


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio duro contro Putin dal salotto della Panicucci a Mattino 5:
> 
> "Faremo sedere Putin al tavolo delle trattative ma non con la gentilezza"*


Questo però va rimosso prima di subito


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Salvini:
> 
> "Sto valutando la possibilità tecnico-logistica di essere in presenza in Ucraina perchè al di là delle manifestazioni un conto è invocare la pace un conto è esserci in presenza.*



ma figuriamoci...


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio duro contro Putin dal salotto della Panicucci a Mattino 5:
> 
> "Faremo sedere Putin al tavolo delle trattative ma non con la gentilezza"*


chissa che paura Putin quando sente Di Maio...poi il salotto della Panicucci e` il luogo istituzionale da cui lanciare messaggi e comunicati?


----------



## Shmuk (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il Corriere se l'è inventato sto dato



Avranno fatto un grosso arrotondamento. Comunque giorni fa circolava 20 miliardi al giorno per la guerra, cosa da subito ritenuta assurda, ho visto fare la cifra assai più realistica di 245 milioni di dollari/die, che assunta una riserva di 600 e passa miliardi, mangerebbe un terzo d'essa in due anni.


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

*Ancora Di Maio a Mattino 5:*

*"Non stiamo entrando in guerra, è supporto per legittima difesa.*
*Stiamo facendo arretrare Putin"*


----------



## Devil man (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "Non gli offriremo pasticcini perché me li mangerò tutti io" ha aggiunto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Maio a Mattino 5:*
> 
> *"Non stiamo entrando in guerra, è supporto per legittima difesa.*
> *Stiamo facendo arretrare Putin"*



Ma che dice? Dove sta arretrando?


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma che dice? Dove sta arretrando?


infatti avanzano ogni giorno, semmai rallentano in qualche posto l'avanzata


----------



## Devil man (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Maio a Mattino 5:*
> 
> *"Non stiamo entrando in guerra, è supporto per legittima difesa.*
> *Stiamo facendo arretrare Putin"*


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> ma figuriamoci...


ricordo quando Renzi andò in Africa con il giubbotto anti proiettili sotto la giacca, unico in tutta la riunione, chissà come andrebbe Salvini in Ucraina...


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Avranno fatto un grosso arrotondamento. Comunque giorni fa circolava 20 miliardi al giorno per la guerra, cosa da subito ritenuta assurda, ho visto fare la cifra assai più realistica di 245 milioni di dollari/die, che assunta una riserva di 600 e passa miliardi, mangerebbe un terzo d'essa in due anni.


Sì, l'ho letto ma non lo considerare. E' stato stilato da un generale ukraino e vi era scritto (oltre al fatto dei 20 miliardi) che i russi avevano missili per una settimana circa. E questo dato è chiaramente non vero purtroppo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma che dice? Dove sta arretrando?



Sono le classiche dichiarazioni da like per i social senza alcuna attinenza al reale. Sono sicuro che ci sarà pure qualcuno che apprezzerà le dichiarazioni di di maio, il vero problema alla fine è questo


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma che dice? Dove sta arretrando?


Parla del suo cervello


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio duro contro Putin dal salotto della Panicucci a Mattino 5:
> 
> "Faremo sedere Putin al tavolo delle trattative ma non con la gentilezza"*


Voci di corridoio dicono che Di Maio abbia preteso delle tartine al tavolo per incentivare i negoziati


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Maio a Mattino 5:*
> 
> *"Non stiamo entrando in guerra, è supporto per legittima difesa.*
> *Stiamo facendo arretrare Putin"*


Arretrare è una parola grossa.
Putin prima o poi prenderà l'ucraina, i problemi inizieranno finita la guerra, proprio come per gli USA in Iraq e Afghanistan.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Maio a Mattino 5:*
> 
> *"Non stiamo entrando in guerra, è supporto per legittima difesa.*
> *Stiamo facendo arretrare Putin"*


con una crisi mondiale in corso sarebbe da rimuovere prima di subito. Anche il colonnello Giuliacci farebbe meno danni


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma che dice? Dove sta arretrando?


Nella testa di Di Maio sta arretrando, non svegliatelo dai


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> infatti avanzano ogni giorno, semmai rallentano in qualche posto l'avanzata


In brutale sincerità, stanno avanzando abbastanza spediti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

*L'Ucraina risponde alla proposta russa di un secondo negoziato da tenersi stasera stessa in Bielorussia:

"Siamo pronti al secondo round di colloqui con la delegazione russa, ma solo quando i russi rinunceranno agli ultimatum. Al momento di date non ne fissiamo."*


----------



## Alkampfer (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ovviamente si.
> I pagliacci dell'UE hanno sanzionato tutto il possibile senza andare a toccare la Gazprombank,che sarebbe la banca del "gas russo"
> Ah,ovviamente arriva ma lo pagheremo sempre più caro


io rimango dell'idea che , oltre che un conflitto di potere per smazzarsi il controllo del globo, stiano parallelamente approfittandone per renderci ancora piu in schiavitu'.
non occorre essere complottisti, basta avere due occhi e un cervello funzionanti.


----------



## vota DC (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Erdogan non è colione a tal punto da tagliarsi le balle,come hanno fatto gli europei (sotto dettatura USA che ovviamente,al contrario di noi,non rischia nulla)
> Ieri qualcuno scriveva "a chi conveniva questa situazione",cercando di tirar fuori il nome della Cina quasi a tutti i costi.
> 
> Ma la Cina fino ad ora non è scesa in campo e al momento gli unici che stanno "godendo" sono proprio gli ameriggani.


Tra l'altro sta ostacolando russi e cinesi più lui con le sue manovre che i vari giochini europei da fighette che colpiscono solo russi che giocano in borsa e ammirano l'occidente.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ricordo quando Renzi andò in Africa con il giubbotto anti proiettili sotto la giacca, unico in tutta la riunione, *chissà come andrebbe Salvini in Ucraina*...


il pericolo più grosso che rischiamo è che ce lo mandino pure indietro...


----------



## mabadi (2 Marzo 2022)

Speriamo in tutto questo che la Cina non lanci il covid 3.0


----------



## Shmuk (2 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Speriamo in tutto questo che la Cina non lanci il covid 3.0



Magari è quello che sta facendo danni ad Hong Kong adesso...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

*Ufficiale, secondo round di colloqui in serata.*


----------



## cris (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ricordo quando Renzi andò in Africa con il giubbotto anti proiettili sotto la giacca, unico in tutta la riunione, chissà come andrebbe Salvini in Ucraina...


Non vede l’ora di fare i selfie con l’elmetto


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale, secondo round di colloqui in serata.*


Ok i colloqui, ma nel frattempo? continuano a bombardare e sparare? Forse son un pirla io


----------



## chicagousait (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ricordo quando Renzi andò in Africa con il giubbotto anti proiettili sotto la giacca, unico in tutta la riunione, chissà come andrebbe Salvini in Ucraina...


Il defi di Salvini ha detto che sta valutando l'idea di andare in Ucraina.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ok i colloqui, ma nel frattempo? continuano a bombardare e sparare? Forse son un pirla io


Se è come la prima volta, bombarderanno con maggiore intensità proprio in quelle ore


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Non vede l’ora di fare i selfie con l’elmetto


Foto di rito sotto il cartello Kiev e poi via a casa


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io rimango dell'idea che , oltre che un conflitto di potere per smazzarsi il controllo del globo, stiano parallelamente approfittandone per renderci ancora piu in schiavitu'.
> non occorre essere complottisti, basta avere due occhi e un cervello funzionanti.


Cioè? quindi sono tutti d'accordo, Putin compreso?


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se è come la prima volta, bombarderanno con maggiore intensità proprio in quelle ore


Già da questo si capisce quante "buone intenzioni" ci siano...


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ok i colloqui, ma nel frattempo? continuano a bombardare e sparare? Forse son un pirla io


Si, questo penso sia abbastanza "normale", nel senso che se arrivi ai colloqui in una posizione di enorme vantaggio puoi fare richieste più spinte


----------



## Raryof (2 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha notato un incremento del traffico aereo di velivoli militari anche sui cieli cittadini? o strani blackout ecc?


Di recente qualche blackout dovuto alla pioggia battente, ti parlo di una settimanina fa-10 giorni, ma alcuni (di pochi minuti) ci sono stati senza temporali e col sole, molto strani in effetti...


----------



## cris (2 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Foto di rito sotto il cartello Kiev e poi via a casa


Anche perchè il suo habitat naturale sono le sagre di paese a parlare di temi da bar sport, mangiando pane e salame, non ce lo vedo proprio a ragionare su questioni geopolitiche internazionali.
Un po come di maio, palesemente inadeguato in questo contesto.


----------



## Raryof (2 Marzo 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Il defi di Salvini ha detto che sta valutando l'idea di andare in Ucraina.


Mentre sta arrivando con l'aereo ancora in cielo:
"Ecco dai, abbiamo visto, andiamo a casa, dai, pilota, senta, faccia retromarcia adesso.."


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale, secondo round di colloqui in serata.*


buona notizia, si è sbloccato quando l'Ucraina ha accettato
volevano farli in Polonia e non più in Bielorussia


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Marzo 2022)

Io già non ne posso più.
Spero che si dividano l'Ucraina, l'est sotto il controllo della Russia, l'ovest come stato cuscinetto. E che poi la piantino.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> buona notizia, si è sbloccato quando l'Ucraina ha accettato
> volevano farli in Polonia e non più in Bielorussia



Insomma..
Alla fine nessuno vuole i negoziati.

La russia tenterà di imporre condizioni che l'Ucraina non potrà accettare.
E l'Ucraina tenterà di imporre condizioni che Putin non potrà accettare.

Lo fanno unicamente per poter dire di avere fatto il possibile per mettere fine alla guerra,accusando poi la controparte di non aver accettato


----------

